# Woking Nuffield Part 29



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies  

Happy chatting


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bother, was just adding my message and it was locked!

Anyway what I had said was......

I'm ofski for now. Thank you for the laughs, I needed them as been feeling a bit down about it all, but as always I can be sure of you lot perking me up a bit!
Toodlepip and all that
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good old Mr W cheering us all up on such a drab afternoon


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct 
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc

*D/Ring * 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct

*Stimming* 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET) 
Jules77
Alisha - e/c 25th Oct and e/t 27th Oct 
BarneyBear

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Steffan - Testing 1st Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Monkeylove, good luck on your scan today.

Jules, well done on the follies.

NVH, af dance for you         

Emma, good luck with appointment tomorrow

Hello and hugs to everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh and Debs, thanks for the updates


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quick update on me, well still got the sniffles but loads better.

Went back to work today, only to find that they did the xmas rota while i was off and guess what they have me down to work xmas day, i hate them, so selfish, and they have asked one of the other girls to cover my shifts when i am going through IVF, well how did they know that i had told this girl i was having IVF, so basically they are spreading my business around the building, what a cheek , i should report them for lack of confidentiality (go on Emma tell me i have spelt it wrong ) i am so angry, dh is fuming.

Well feel better now i have that off my chest, which by the way has grown really big on this af, yippee, big boobs myra 

See ya later girls


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Cheeky sods...just throw a sickie xmas day i would   

Bendy-Good luck with your 1st jab of the tx   

Cheesy-Good luck with your scan   

Anyone else who has anything important tomorrow


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Myra,

I am glad to hear that you are feeling better. Sorry to hear that work is being rubbish. How unfair for them to sort the rota out while you weren't even there and are talking about your IVF when it not common knowledge. I am not surprised you are fuming. Have a nice glass of wine and a bubble bath to relax.  

Have a nice evening everyone.

Jules xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh Myra it sounds like you are having a miserable time with that lot at work. I'm working Christmas day this year but I've been there 5 years and not worked xmas day so it is my turn. We work on a rolling rota so it works out more evenly. Maybe it means that next year you can be home with the baby!

Sarah x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra

I think Sarah has a good way of looking at it, work Christmas Day this year then you will be able to say you have done your Christmas day when you have your little bundle!!!

Have a good evening all

Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Myra that sucks, it sounds like your work colleagues are just being mean and selfish      

Good luck to Bendy who is starting tomorrow and also to Emma who is getting her tx plan! I wish that Epsom would hurry up and get back to you though    perhaps once you get your plan you can call them again and tell them you really need these results before you start tx.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow...there seems to be so many of you in the middle of treatment. It was horrible seeing my name back at the top of the list.....still dont know whats going to happen....Emma...have taken your advice and haven't mentioned it. Will get Xmas out of the way then approach the subject wih DH again then. 
*NVH...*thinking of you hun.....i love you......come on AF
*     
Jules*- great news on your follie count.
*Myra(aka Jordan)*- glad your feeling better, work sounds cr*p though, what a mean lot
*Mr W*....you are so funny   
*Emma*...good luck tomorrow, hope Epsom get back to you soon
Good luck to all your girls, jabbing and scanning this week....wish it was me.
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali -   

Myra -    evil work people, can't believe they would talk someone about your IVF without getting your permission first .... what do you do hon that you have to work Xmas day? 

Bendy - good luck for tomorrow   

Deb - thanks for updating the list - feels weird to be in the d/r section!! Hop eyou are doing OK hon - have those builders started work yet?

I'm off now - everyone sleep tight - including you MrW, Wildcat - don't let the poo monster get him!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali         
I found it so hard when I saw myself back at the top of the list. It's horrid isn't it. Wish I could make it different for you,

Myra - that really is horrid of them at work and pants for working Christmas day, what do you do, something very important I guess if you have to work Christmas day.

Bendy - good luck tomorrow. I want to be just behind you please!

Glass of wine gone to brain and can't think what else i was going to say....hope no poo monsters out there for anyone tonight!  

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

By the way we are slacking tonight....thread started at 17.21 and unless this takes us onto page 2 we are going slow!
I popped up expecting to have loads to read and there was no sign of anyone.....is it good telly tonight or do you all have exciting lives?
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I know I am chatting to myself but     I see I have pushed us onto page 2 now!
  
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

A very quickie from me...anyone watching 'extraordindary people'  

Ali - i love you too    you know if I could change the way you are feeling i really would.  

Monkeylove - did I miss you?  how did you get on  

Minow - talking to yourself is the first sign of madness    go to bed  
I do not have a chicken fettish thank you    

Emma  -  lots of    vibes for tomorrow...hope you get your results soon!  Picking up 
your tx is one step closer to starting again.

Not sure i like the thought of custard down MrW's trousers   that combined with poo is enough to put you off chocolate trifle for life!

Myra - they need a right  at your work

Watching program now...sweet dreams everyone


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh you lovely ladies

Ali, lol aka jordan 

Thank you all for you lovely support, i work as a care manager and i am responsible for the well being of our eldery folk, i am probably being selfish as someone needs to make sure they also have a good xmas, but really wanted to go to ireland this year.
Oh well, maybe my good dead will also grant me with one, heres hoping.

Jules, with regards to the glass of wine, i have had 3 , might have one more for luck, naughty me, who cares i am depressed 

Emma, tx plan tomorrow, yippee 

Love you all, emotional Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-It will be you soon hun. just give yourselves a bit of a break as this year has been too much for both of you 2007 will be your year 

myra-Here is hoping this is your last year of working at the hell hole   

Nvh-Night hun  

Kerry-You will be stimming soon..that bit flies by


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma hon - forgot to say good luck with picking up tx plan tomorrow....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh dont worry hun...im only signing more papers and getting my dates nothing exciting


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

It's still one step closer hon, going to be bed now .... long old day at work... sleep tight, don't let the poo monster bite!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont YOU let the poo monster bite...as your the one on drugs love    night night


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening everyone!

Thanks for thinking of me girls! Scan was good this morning 10 follies (7 on the right, 3 on the left) all a good size so we are quite relieved! At this time last attempt we had 7 I think. Ann said lining was good too 10.something. Feeling OK apart from going to the loo soooooooo much and if I don't go asap then it is really sore, sorry tmi!!! I spose it must be those follies taking up space down there!

Jules - Good news with your scan.  

Monkeylove - How did you you get on today?

Emma - That's good that you are getting your tx plan. This time.. 

Myra - Sorry your work have been so unprofessional  

Chat to you all tomorrow, I'm off for half term so I will be around for some of the chat, yaaaaaay!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - Meant to say, well done on all those lovely follies! Good luck for EC on Wed


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks barney - well done you on the follies  enjoy your half term break  - i've got two weeks -hurray


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Alisha! Thought I was the only one still up! Are you taking more time off to recover from EC/ET or do you just have a long half term?? Enjoy it!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

dp is away so making the most of it   we've got a long half term   
can't decide if to have 2nd week of 2ww off as i'll be back at work then   and i'll be mostly on my feet . . can't decide what to do . .  are you taking xtra time out for 2ww?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Alisha

Stay at home and relax hun, i would, i am taking the whole 2ww off work, just gonna relax and enjoy, you should do the same, put your feet up and pamper yourself 

Hugs  

You to barney, relax also

God, i am up late, must be getting my energy back

If i go to bed work will come to quickly


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

yippee, only 11 days to go, am i excited, what me


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See ya all tomorrow


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

you must be feeling better myra   sorry your work is poo - it must be quite a challenging job especially when you're working with       night


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Great news on all the scans    good luck everyone!

I took a week off after last FET and that was too long for me, I think its just gives you too much time to think and  yourself! next cycle Im just going to put my feet up for a couple of days and then just try and carry on as normal!

No FF for me again today  I think judging by the nasty weather it will proberly be more paint, glue glittery spiders and cake making and then off to the cinema this arvo!  Is there another job where you get paid for being a kind of grown up BIG KID!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

Getting some great scans on here and others nearly ready to start so yippeeeee.....let's make it a great Christmas and then New Year for those that have to wait a bit longer!

Got Acu this morning.

Hope you all have lovely days despite the grotty weather!
lol
Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Guys - I'm with Gill on this one, am thinking that I will take 2 or 3 days off after Et and then back to work, mind you might change my mind when it comes to it....

Question - AF arrived this morning (30 day cycle this time which is amazing considering I don't have a cycle), my baseline scan isn't until 1st November so have I actually come on too early?? It's the one thing I didn't consider asking as my cycles are usually shot to pieces??

Barney - well done on follies

Myra and Alisha - enjoy half term, wish I could be a kid again and have half terms etc...it certainly breaks the year up!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Fingers I think that that's fine for af but you could always call the clinic to check. You never know they might be able to bring things forward a little so probably worth a call.
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

I have eturned after a weekend with my siblings. it was really nice although my NEICE is pregnant! That was a nice slap in the face. I'm alright with it, its just sods law, and I'm not too chuffed about being a great aunt!! My brother never said anything so I can only assume he's not too chuffed about being a grand dad either  

Got my little neice with me this week so I won't be able to come on here too often, but I will keep abreast of developments.

Myra- sorry your colleagues have been so mean. You and Cheesy should get together and have a good old vent. Glad your feeling better though.

thanks to everyone who said lovely things about my husband staying away a bit longer. Bit of a bummer but hopefully he'll be back in time for his appointment on the 7th.

I need to go back and read so I hope I haven't missed anything really sensitive or important. Sorry if i have x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Sorry Work are being a nightmare Myra
Kerry I think AF today is ok, but call anyway as you never know you might be able to bring your dates forward

Wow what great scan reports not long til EC now

I cannot wait for this month to finish so I will be on my way !!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Is is so nice not to be at work! Pity the weather is so pants.

*Fingers * - Last time my AF came about the same time as yours and went well before Baseline scan and that was fine. Good luck for the 1ist, sure everything will be fine.

*Monkeylove * - Where are yooooooooooooooou? Hope everything was OK with your scan 

*Alisha * - I am hoping my EC is on Mon and then ET on Wed of next week. Planning to take a week off and then see how I feel for going back on the following Monday. Going to make a docs app at my gps for Fri and then if I don't feel good about going back will send in a certificate from them to cover the next few days. Was off for the whole of the 2ww and the second part did drag so if I feel OK might be better back at work. It is not a job where I can take it easy tho, like you said you are on your feet pretty much all day. We will be starting Xmas play rehersals too!  Arghhhh seems far too early!

*Sho* - That must've been a bit of a shocker about your niece? What age is she? I know it is hard eneough when friends announce their pgs but must be tough when it is someone in the family. I don't even have any nieces or nephews yet!

*Gill* - Will miss you on here today but it sounds like a lovely morning ahead for you. I love glue and glitter, only thing that is not good is the tidying up afterwards! What you seeing at the cinema?

 to everyone else, how are your day's shaping up so far?

Speak to you later x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Barney - great scan yesterday it sounds like your follies are doing well  - when is your ec?  I think Alisha is up next (tomorrow) are you after her?  There are a few other ladies now on stimming - what are your dates? I'm excited to know that some of you will be on 2ww very soon!  

Steffan - how is your 2ww going so far?

Fingers - Phone the clinic this morning and tell them about AF as this might change your dates!  Better to call them and find out than to sit around wondering

Minow - enjoy your acu this morning

Gill - sounds like you have another fun day ahead - what are you going to see at the cinema? I want to see that new movie open season!

Emma - what time is your appointment?

Sho - sounds like you had an up and down weekend. Take care this week.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Called Woking and they said it wasn't a problem, apparently once you've bled your system is then out the window anyway because of Buserelin, roll on next Wednesday!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Wildat!

How are you feeling today? EC is pencilled in for Mon 30th and then ET on Wed 1st but obviously not set in stone or anything. I think you are right, there will be quite a few of us on the 2ww together. Let's hope there are lots of happy outcomes   

Fingers - Good luck for Wed


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Was it something I said??  Seems very quiet on here - where are you NVH, Emma, etc..??  Oh, Emma you are probably at the Nuffield, hope it is all going well.

Hope to speak to someone later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well had my 28wk check up this morning, alls well thank god apart from I have mild sciatica   and have a growth scan at 1.30pm today    

Was sad, lady who took my bloods her daughter has had 3 m/c ranging from 8-16 weeks and has PCOS, nurse says she finds it hard when she gets youngsters in who dont even want the baby    I dont blame her, must be the down side of the job   

Barney - loadsa luck for EC Monday    

Fingers - glad Woking said it doesnt pose a problem love, good luck for the next stage    

Emma, hope the appt is going well this morning and you are on the road to joining the next rollacoaster ride    

Steffan - thinking of you in the 2ww     

Gill - enjoy your fun filled day of childish antics   

Myra - work   Nice of them to discuss things with you eh   and as for talking about your personal business, give her a slap   love, I'd defo pull her up  

Sho - hope you enjoy your week with your niece love and sorry you had to here "THAT" news again  

Hello to all you other ladies, Wildcat, NVH, Bendy, Ktx, Minow, Debs, Alisha, and anyone else I have forgotton  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it is very quiet on here today


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am here


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You can certainly tell who the chatter boxes are when they are not around!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all. Nowt happening here (still at home) 
Thought I would have a nice lie in this mornign but then the double glazing fitters arrived next door at 8.15am and have been banging and sawing away ever since... 

Still I'm up (and dressed thank you Emma!) 
Not sure what to do for the rest of the day now though.....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If only I had that dilema I would love to be at home doing nothing but the only one in the office and cant see my desk for the paper on it !!! - shouldnt really be on here but luckily being a female I can multi task whilst on the phone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

plenty of housework and ironing round mine Debs if your bored  

Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

alas I'm banned from doing housework ..... 

And well ermmm me with an iron......... never gonna happen


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

right need to have a wee, finger crossed the phones dont ring for 2 minutes!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning - its a beautiful day here    
just washed a mountain of walnuts from my dads tree for  
going to go shopping in a bit - got loads done - given the house a once over - so its nice, clean & tidy so i don't have to do that for a bit (dp would do it but he hoovers round things - so if you move the coffee table there's a tonne of crap underneath!) no domestic servants for me   
got to bone a couple of chickens and make some green tomato chutney this afternoon . . . might as well stick a broom up my


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Been really busy at work but just wanted to say hello to everyone.

Monkeylove, sorry seemed to have missed your post - how did it go yesterday?

Jules, Alisha and Barney - well done on the follies!  Not long for you all now - how exciting 

Myra - glad your feeling a bit better.  That's a shame about Christmas though - they sound horrible at your work   to arrange it without even discussing it with you.  Not long until your appointment though    

Gill - your job sounds much more fun than anything I have to do!

Sho - have fun with your niece.   You definately don't look old enough to be a great-aunt  

Cheesy - glad scan was okay - must be so exciting for you.  Has the last few months gone quickly or seemed to drag forever?  I am so impatient - I can't even imagine how difficult I would find waiting 9 months for something as wonderful as this!

NVH - hope your Af has finally arrived.  It's so frustrating isn't it - we spend half the time praying it won't arrive and the other half waiting for it.  My cycle seems to be getting longer all the time.  It was always 28 days exactly but more recently its been 31 and this month it's day 32 and I don't even feel like I'm going to come on any time soon.  Not that it really matters as I'm not starting treatment until after Xmas, but I'm just so impatient to get started....

Hi to Kate, Debs, Emma, Minow, Wildcat, Sarah and apologies to anyone I have missed out
xxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

I'm back from San Diego  

It was cold and rainy (coldest few days EVER recorded apparently  ) and everyone had brought summer clothes so we were all freezing but we had quite a good time anyway, conferencing in the morning and spending the afternoons out and about - SeaWorld one day, San Diego Zoo the next, shopping Downtown (I bought a Woolly jumper  )...and so on!
It was my first time in California and whilst I've never felt compelled to go there on a holiday before I'm now quite keen to explore it further at some point in the future. It's a lovely place  

I shared a room with my 17wk pg colleague but it was ok. She knows all about my troubles and she's very good about it. I had a very hard time around the 16th (the due date for the baby I miscarried), had several panic attacks and found it difficult to breathe (and smile), but I'm ok now. In the middle of it all we had an Awards Banquet and I got an Excellence Award "for all my hard work in the last year" and had to go up on stage to collect it - hopefully they all thought I was teary because of happiness!  

Hope you're all well


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles
You are a very strong lady.

Well done on the award - when do we see you sashaying down the red carpet?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome back Nibbles and congrats on the award   Hope you had lots of champers and tipples to celebrate  

Karen - I hope 2007 brings you all the joy and happiness you deserve   
I have to be honest and say it has really dragged, mainly cause its a constant worry even when you get there, I think mainly cause you know too much and are aware of all that "could" go wrong when you are part of this awful infertility world that we live in   I am obviously over the moon but cant say I have relaxed and enjoyed it as much as some I see and hear about, all part and parcel I suppose, I am just wishing 2006 away aswell and roll on 19th Jan, please god    


Alisha - well done on washing your walnuts   I must start thinking about Xmas soon, everyone will be getting a £5 gift from Matalan at this rate  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ditto - I can't wait til January 1st.....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles glad to hear you had a good time, California is the best I love it, and Palm Springs is WOW you must go and explore that side of the US it is well worth it, I have been loads of times now and as you no doubt noticed shopping is so much cheaper in California than it is in New York, Vagas, Florida, Washington etc

Karen glad you are looking forward to January it will be here before you know it I am sure,

I would like to cancel Christmas presents for this year as its all so much money, but as you all said better start to look out for them now so at least can try and spread some of the cost


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheesy i must admit i did enjoy the walnut washing got totally drenched and made shed loads of noise   good luck with the growth scan - hope your little lady is doing well        

hi nibbles well done with the award what an achievement after your trying year  
cheers karen   

kt couldn't agree more think i'll give everyone walnuts this year


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola

Cheesy-Told you you had sciatica..horrible isnt it   good luck for your scan  

Sho and Nibbles- welcome back

Kate-Not long now, whens your implications meeting  

Hi to everyone else
Where is Nvh very quiet on here...although you have gone through 4 pages  

Picked my drugs up this morning Ann Hurley tooked me into the e/t room to see what this thing hanging was and she said everything looked fine and that my cervix was nice and pink like a puppy dogs nose  she also said she was going to wind D/f up so when we got back to the room he was waiting in she said she found his baseball cap up there  pmsl .. i love Ann ....so start next monday and test on the 15th dec 

And for who ever was asking im taking 2ww off just like i did last time..im not going to do anything differently other wise i will kick myself

Nvh-Has your a/f come yet


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I love Anns sense of humour!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all

Cheesy - great news on your checkup, let us know how the growth scan goes later. It's awful when we hear about m/c especially when you hear of ladies having this after the elusive 12 week safety net, it's so sad.    

Xmas is cancelled for us! We are telling family not to do presents as we have so much to pay out for and we are going to be entirely selfish this year! I don't think anyone will mind as all our fawmily and friends know what we have been through and the cost! so they will all understand. Hand made presents might work though! I will do photos for everyone!

Ktx - you are a woman - we are born to multitask! (unline men who sometimes have a hard time focusing on just one job at a time!) 

Nibbles - sounds like you had a great time away, well done on the award! 

Emma - good news on your cervix! How did DH take the joke?   

Hello to everyone else - I must go now, it's feeding time!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Emma, glad nothing un-toward was found up there    

Well I am off for the scan now, back in about an hour, its been over 2 months so I hope this time, she is moving and a look at the camera from her would be nice, havent had that yet  

Laters................ back 2.30ish


cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Emma the 15th December, that means mine is likely to be the 19th of December lets hope I stay to the timescales this time then otherwise it is getting a bit close to the old Christmas Day !!!

Do you think Santa can send me a stork this year  

Good Luck Cheesy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck Cheesty - Give her a wave from us!  

I would stay and chat but only just got back in and have to go and eat!  

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy     say hello to her from me  

Kate-Yeah im sure santa will have one for you for xmas   

Wildcat-D/f phsl   but he has always liked Ann anyway 

Well if this doesnt work im not going to get upset and im going into this thinking that its just another natural cycle of ttc, so if a/f comes it comes but at least i tried again...if not Ann said i could try again in Jan


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Cheesy * - You must be so pleased that your check up was fine! Good luck with your scan. Is your sciatica linked to your pg? I have been suffering a bit with it since mid July but obviously don't want to take anything for it during tx. Have you found anything that helps yours? I find mine is worse when I have been sitting down - esp down my leg, kind of pins and needles type pain. Listen to me moaning on!! I am fine really!!! 

*Nibbles* - Congrats on the award! Sorry that San Diego was so cold. WE have been to California a few times as we have friends who live just outside San Fran. We love it! You should definetely try and get back (pref in the summer!) and explore a bit - Yosemite, Carmel, Lake Tahoe, Santa Barbara, Monterey...there are so many great places. I would love to go back over, it is about 3 years since our last trip

*KT * - I am with you on cancelling Christmas!!! Really don't fancy battling with the crowds this year so have tried to start my shopping early (also helps spread the cost). I have got so many kids to buy for now!

*Karen -* Nice to hear from you. Sorry work is so busy, still helps the time pass more quickly I guess.

*Emma * - Sounds like you had fun at the Nuffield! I am really glad we go there, everyone is really nice aren't they? I would hate to be at a clinic where I felt I was just another number.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry for the delay in my scan update but went out straight after the clinic and then to an early meeting this am. Just about to go off to another meeting so sorry if I have missed anything important. 

Anyway, my scan went well yesterday - my lining is fine (9.4, I think) so all set for the frosties being defrosted on Thursday. We should get the call about 4/4.30 that afternoon - it's obviously going to be a bit of a stressful day but fingers crossed at least two survive! Then in on Friday morning for the transfer all being well.

Barney - I did see that you had your scan yesterday and that you have a great number of follicles - excellent news! I kept expecting to see you in the waiting room but you were obviously there at a different time of day.

Hope everyone else is ok - I had some good news today, my friend had her ivf twins yesterday, 2 boys, 6 and 7 pounds. I am so pleased for her. Hope it's me in 8 and a half months time!

More later....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Excellent news bet your excited for thurs   and what lovely news about your friends twins..it could be an omen  

Barney-I agress sciatica is horrible, only had it once


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey great news !!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

That lining sounds great Monkeylove! Hope all goes well for the defrost on Thu  Sure that those little embies will be ready for their new home. I was like you in the waiting room yesterday, kept thinking that I would see one of you! DH now thinks that I must know everyone there!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Monkeylove - great news, good luck for the transfer    

Barney - yes they said its linked to pg due to the weight of the baby and pressure on the sciatic nerve   its not too painful yet but they said it would get worse as I get bigger and yes the pin and needles down my right leg even wake me up in the night and as for trying to get up, forgetting the sensation is lost to go to the loo in the middle of the night only to fall over   Seems to be just down the right side and sometimes I can hear my hip/pelvis clicking   but they said nothing I can do, at least I am not on crutches like some thank god  

Well scan was cool, lovely to see her again. She looks sooooooooooo much bigger   was still curled up in a tight ball, must be why I am relatively small compared to others   she was holding onto her feet with her hands   Well the measurements and blood flow through the cord came out fine, thank god and she weights just under 3lb   which I was pleased cause I gave myself 2lb as a happy bench mark, but all is gestimates as she is curled up so tight. Was lovely to see her again  

I am hoping and praying you all get your dreams very soon 

       

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wonderful news Cheesy I bet you are so excited now and can't wait for her to arrive in the world


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all! what a busy day i've had... I had to go and meet the inventory women for the house I am renting out.  There 
is so much bloody work to be done there      Got in at work at mid-day and then been chocker ever since!

Its taken me some time to read through the posts and cause there were so many, i've forgotten the ones from the beginning now
so forgive me if I have forgotten anyone  

Gill - another fab day for you 

Cheesy - great news on your scan, and 3lbs is great! 

Monkeylove - fab lining, i'm jealous    hope mines gonna be that thick.  Good  luck for the big thaw    

Barney - great follies, things are looking great.  I know that feeling of wanting to go to the loo and your follies starting to hurt  

Emma - glad that hangy bit was nothing...good ole anne hey!  

Nibbles - welcome back and weldone on your award.

Myra - hope you are feeling better today

Steffan - hope the 2ww is treating you well

Hi to minow, alisha, karen, wildcat, fingers, kate, bendy and anyone else i've missed.  I think thats good going considering
I am on buserilin and have saw dust head   

No af for me yet!   called clinic and going into tomorrow as planned to see whats going on.  This cycle better not be cancelled  
I've got sore boobs so I am sure the witch is lurking, she's just taking her time    AF showed on cd 34 last cycle and thats tomorrow!
I am sure my baseline scan is early    
Who is it now that is on cd 30, and baseline isn't til 1st Nov, thats 38 days      Is mine early at 34 days


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH - I used to be in lettings years ago and inventories were a nightmare. ALWAYS caused problems    

So I emphasis with you  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's an AF dance for you NVH...that ol' witch is never around when you need her! Hop it does the trick. When you at the clinic tomorrow? Think I am there at 8 (must check app time!!)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVh - I have just come on day 30 - and baseline scan on 1st is day 39 (I think) - no idea if this is good or not as 1st IVF. Was just told that once AF has arrived that system is controlled by drugs so makes no difference when baseline scan is.... me confused!! Hope AF comes soon - I will send AF vibes your way....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well all I can say is they better watch out cause I am on buserilin       I basically know what I can take
from their deposit and confirmed that with the inventory women, but we'll probably have to get a decorator
in at our expense    Will make sure that the tenancy agreement/inventory is very strict next time.  Its all a bit
learning curve  

Sorry for the boring post everyone!  I would be yawning by now if i was you  

Thanks barney - i'm there at 2.40pm...got the day off tomorrow too! well working from home actually  

Kerry - i'm confused too   just looked back through my diary and baseline scans have always been around the 34/35th
day mark


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Natasha, did you have it full managed thru an agent or rent collection only, I know its more % FM but amazing what the agency wont let the tenants get away with, mind you not all bad, I know  

Your not boring me, work is  

Getting out the new Omen video to watch tonight, I LOVE horrors    

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - I just had rent collection cause dh is very handy and we wanted to look after the property and yep
it is more money for full management   the agent we were with were rip of merchants so not going back 
there  

Omen    wouldn't catch me watching that!  I'm already having nightmares and thats just on buserilin


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good news Cheesy - Glad she is ok


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Debs  

oh yeah Natasha, forgot how handy you said your hubby was    lucky mare


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Great news on the scan Cheesy - glad your little one is doing OK - we know how the worrying never stops so I'm sure you can relax for a few weeks before 
you start worrying again!    You only have 43 days left at the office so it's going to get easier from here in!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Wildcat  


43 days, come on come on come on


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

now I'm worried why are they letting me go to day 39


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Dont worry Kerry I started DR on day 21 the 30th June but didnt start stimming until the 27th July day 48 dont panic everyone is different


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am guessing fingers, but seeing as the bleed should have shed your womb lining and the buserlin will control it in the sense not allowing it to thicken, I would think, you are ok as long as the buserlin is still taken regulary and at the same dose


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks kate  

Cheesy - that makes sense - just having a buserelin panic!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

don worry fingers, I remember it VERY well


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kerry - don't worry, you're in safe hands.  I'm sure if they wanted to they would have asked you to come in.
You'll just stay flat as a pancake for a bit longer thats all.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't been as flat as pancake since I was about 15!! You mean I'll stay with my 6 spare tyres instead of 10!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Glad the little one ok...sounds like you have a yoga fanatic in there  

Nvh-Hope a/f turns up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks emma...  

Kerry - don't be too hard on yourself, although you'll never sink with all that rubber!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Wash your mouth out with soap ...or soup


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Couldn't resist!!!!        got home made soup tonight so will have a good swizzle    

Well off home now...might not be on later as got to sort out house!    See if I can sneak
on when dh isn't looking


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Cheesy

I watch the Omen remake last night - it's scary!!  My DH didn't sleep after watching it and we both had to go to the loo together as we were so scared!

It was my mum's idea to take my mind of the 2ww!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

If i dont speak to you nvh hope a/f comes tonight and the scan goes well


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cool, I look forward to it Steffan


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy - so glad she is all ok in there. Can we all be honourary aunties please? - I kinda feel like one!  

NVH - I hope af arrives soon. Mind you I'm quite glad I won't be at the clinic tomorrow - you being hormonaly challenged and all that!  

Had a really good session with Beth, she did massage and stretching and just a few needles. I've got such back and neck problems at the moment. SHe told me I might feel tired and to come home and sleep - Well I've just woken up and I'm sure that was only coz i needed a wee....I feel like I could sleep for Britain!

Fingers - sounds like you'll be ready to get stimming when you do go for your scan. At least af won't be holding you up.

Hello everyone else. Weather looking better here now so hope noone gets a soaking on their way home (for those that are out at work that is!)

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is bendy   Good luck with your jab bendy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Bendy

Nite Nite Guys

Kate xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheesy so glad all is well with your little one   that's amazing that you can see her holding her feet - it must be so emotional to see,does dh go with you?

emma glad you've got your plan & drugs already not long now hun  

nvh hope your af appears before your scan and it all goes well  

steffan - howz your 2ww going?

minow sounds like you've had a good sesh with beth   don't know if too have a couple of goes before and after transfer - might give her a ring ..

barney keep them follies cooking!   hope scan goes well tomorrow 

wheres budgie? are you still stimming?

hi to everyone else 

nite kt


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Cheesy - Well done on your scan. It must be so amazing to see the little bubba. 3lb sounds like a good weight.
Bendy - I hope that your first jab goes well tonight.
Alisha - good luck for E/C tomorrow. We will all be thinking of you and hope to hear good news about all the eggs they are going to collect when you are back.
Sho - You really don't look old enough to be a great aunt!
Nibbles - Nice to see you back. I have been to Calafornia a few times and Loved it. Skiing in Tahoe one time and we went to Palm Springs / LA and Vegas on our honeymoon. Congratulations on getting an award as well.
Monkeylove - Fingers crossed that your embies defrost nicely and are ready for their new home on Friday.

I think this is the time of our scans tomorrow
Barney is in early at 8.00
I'm at 11.00
Then NVH at 2.00
Shame that we won't be bumping into each other for a gossip.

Right - Off to do my jabs now.

byeeeeee

Jules xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How very very rude!  I manage to get back on and everyone has been gone for ages! 

we went to see "barnyard" today it was ok, nothing special! Its rubbish going to the cinema with Kids, they fidget, need a wee, ask constant questions and a word of warning  DO NOT ALLOW THEM TO EAT BAKED BEANS before you go!!  bless their little hearts! 

Its my last day tomorrow with this Family, we are off to Marwell Zoo (my treat) weather permitting!

Nuffield has a busy old day tomorrow! Look forward to hearing all your news!

Any joy on our next get together? No pressure Wildcat!   but the diary is filling up pre xmas! 

Look forward to catching up soon

Love to you all  

Gill xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Gill, I'm here! Are you still around? Hope you have a lovely day at Marwell tomorrow and that the weather is kind to you.

I have my 2nd progress scan at 8 tomorrow. Beginning to feel really big and sore now...hope that means that the follies/eggs are all growing nicely. 

Had a big row with DH tonight and that is not like us. I can't even really remember what it was about but I do remember shouting that he has no idea how I feel! He is downstairs watching tv now. He tried to come and chat to me a while ago but I really couldn't be bothered. How horrible am I Must be these drugs playing about with my hormones! Will go and speak to him in a bit! 

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill, its only cause you're boring    Are you sure it wasn't you that was   and blaming those poor children  
Enjoy the zoo...you've got a wicked job!  its just play play play  

Thanks emma, minow and alisha for hoping with me that af arrives.

Minow - ME hormonally challenged    at least i've got a good excuse, whats yours  
I suggest you go back to bed immediately and keep     

Jules - good luck with your scan.

Emma - Washed my mouth out with home made chicken soup     doesn't seem to have done the trick though   still got a ****ing gutter mouth     

Steffan - you made me pmsl with you and dh going to the loo together, thats the type of thing i do, but I don't need to watch a scary film to do that.    What a thing to watch on your 2ww  definately would take your mind of things for sure  

Barney - go and make up with dh, these drugs are a nightmare.  You are at an important time of your tx so try and stay as chilled as possible.  There's enough to worry about without falling out with dh.  Good luck tomorrow.

Dh has finished his shower so I bid you all a very good night....cheesy enjoy The Omen


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Ohhhhh sounds like the hormones hun  

Gill-  i agree with nvh..think your one of those people who blame on others or says "one who smelt it dealt it"   

Jules-Good luck tomorrow   

Barney-Good luck with the scan


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Barney, Jules and NVh - good luck tomorrow        Barney make it up with DH  

Gill - aren't they horrid to you - I bet you smell lovely!!

Emma - you're on here late - hope you are OK - creased me up with Ann saying about DF's baseball cap!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know   she makes me laugh...she then said well he shouldnt be so big then...so i said i would chop some off   

Bored of tv so thats why im on here hun...why are you on here soooo late


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Poor DF!!! 

I'm here because I had to find some paperwork that is filed away in same room as computer so couldn't resist!!! It's strangely addictive this site!! Should be getting an early night as had poor nights sleep for last few nights but know if I go too early then i'll be up half the night anyway.

Poor old DH has to be up at 4am so he is on way to bed now - bless!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go and be annoying and wake him up    go on start jumping on the bed and dont let him sleep  

I know this site is very addictive


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You're a very cruel woman - don't think I'll bother though coz I can hear one of cats has got upstairs and is currently "talking" to him in very loud miaows!!!!     

S'pose I should go rescue him (the cat not DH!!), might have a glass of milk as I'm a bit under my litre today - may share it with the cats!!! then might have a nice warm bath and get ready for my pit!! 

Nighty night hon - don't let the poo monster bite ( have you noticed that MrW hasn't been around today - too embarassed after his poo monster story!!!!     )


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What did I do to get that lashing then NVH? I guess mentioning Hormonal challenge was not a good idea then?!
Hope tomorrow's scan (I think that's right) goes well and that af gets a wriggle on.

Night all
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night kerry have a nice bath  

Night minow...you getting yourself in trouble AGAIN


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks jules at least someone wished me luck    
pooping my pants about tomorrow   don't like GA    feels like i'm carrying a big clutch of eggies - spose i should go to bed now but don't think i'll be able to sleep


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

MOrning

Alisha- be brave you will be absolutely fine, I was terrified too but its quite a funky feeling as you drift off  good luck and hope you pop loads of lovely eggies 

Barney- hope you have made up with DH is it soooo hard and you do feel on your own in a way, we are here for you to rant  have a nice day

No comment on the nasty comments from the gruesome twosome  it wasnt me honest! 

Good luck with all the appts at the Nuffield today, I am thinking of you 

Hope you all have a nice day I will look forward to catching up tonight! Gossip loads  

See ya
Gill xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Alisha - hope it all goes well today, make sure you take it easy later - perfect excuse to be waited on hand and foot!

Barney, Jules and NVH - good luck with your scans today

Cheesy - so glad the scan went well yesterday.  Must be so lovely to see her again.  Understand completely what you were saying about not being able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy as much as you would like - I'm sure you will be absolutely fine - just think, come Jan 19th, you'll only have another 18 years or so of worry.... it never ends does it!!    Hope the next month or so at work goes quickly for you x

Hope everyone else is okay too xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Alisha, being put out is the best bit, I love it   , years of experience in that field   just goes very quickly about 20 mins if I remember rightly, good luck for those eggies    

Good luck to those with all the scans this morning    

Well the new version of the Omen is ok, not very scary at all, just doesnt have the "edge" the original does, Mia Farrow is pretty pants in it, I thought, but its ok, so I reckon for those who like mild thrillers, its a peice of cake. Stayed up and watched Most Haunted till 12 last night purely for the entertainment factor, what a stage show     so am pretty tired today   leaving work at 4 for the dentist, a nice bill for £75 for a clean and check up and NO you dont get Sweet FA off NHS if you already are with a private dentist   

So watch the omen girls, its not scary AT ALL but I wouldnt buy, but worth a watch  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all

Barney and jules- thanks for saying I don't look old enough to be a great aunt.   She's my brothers girls. He's 44 and she's 20 I believe. I haven't been "told" a such about this pregnancy so I didn't want to say anything like, "Tam, are you preggers?" Only for her to say No!!! She looks to me about 16/20 wks, but I can't be sure because she's so petite. Knowing her father, he won't have said anything to me probably becuase he's not very pleased about it. I can't say I'm pleased for her mainly because she's so young and I have to admit the jealousy thing. But really, I'm not that bothered. Hopefully I'll get some good news soon, and I'm in a situation in my life to do a better job than she can so  

Barney, Jules and NVh - Good luck on the scans today!! Exciting stuff. 

Barney I know how you feel. I'm sure fellas don't always understand the emotional stress that's involved in this, but they do have their own worries they just don't talk about them. I hope you sorted it out last night.

Alisha- Hope it goes well today. Let us know ASAP what happened.

Monkey- glad all is going well with you as well. So do they defrost and then you go in the next day for transfer? when I had a frozen cycle they defrosted and put back on the same day. But that was crappy Hammersmith  

As for me a fun day of hair dressing with my neice yesterday. this is my brother-who-died's little girls. I try and fit as much time in with her as poss. She's the image of her father wihich can take your breath away sometimes, but she's a lovely girl and he'd be very proud of her. We're off to the cinema today adn then for something to eat!! Pizza or burgers then....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Busy day for Woking today good luck to Alisha she is probably already been in and out by  now so fingers crossed she has lots of juicy eggs.

How many scans today girls 4 of you cant wait to hear all your updates

Have a good day all, shame the weather has turned pants again 

Take Care

Kate x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

and its very cold, when do the clocks go back, its dark enough when I get up and get home from work as it is


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well 

Sho, have fun at the cinema

Good luck to all those having scans 

Hope that everything has gone well for you today Alisha

Well, day off for me today, just had my HIV blood test done as the one i had done last year was out of date, 
they said results will be back within one week, so hopfully all paperwork will be in place for next Friday when i go to Woking.

Horrible weather, oh well better do the housework, as have done nothing since being sick

Catch up with you later

Luv myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi cheesy

think its this weekend not sure, i will google it and find out


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy

Sunday 29th October, oh what joy


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning!

Just as well I am usually at work or I would be posting all day, as someone said (Emma I think) this site is very addictive! Hope everyone is having a nice day, not long til the weekend for those of you at work!

Had my second scan this morning and things still looking good I think. Lining is 10.2 and 2 extra follies have appeared since Mon - now have 12. The biggest ones are 16 and smallest 9 I think. Ann seemed to think that EC will prob go ahead on Mon and then ET on Wed. 

Was kind of hoping that there might be more as last time we had 10 follies at the end, 6 eggs and then 3 embies so no frosties. I know I am lucky to be responding to the drugs but you know how it is, you feel that as you are going thro all this it would be nice to get a really good number of embies and then hopefully some frosties. Actually, I will take that back as Lesley said that we will get 5 or 6 eggs this time and I do want her predictions to come true!!!  

Alisha - Hope everything is OK with your EC today. Good luck.  

Monkeylove - When are your frosties being taken out? Is it today? Hope everything works out for you this time   

Sho - Sounds like you are having a busy time of it! Enjoy the cinema today.

Jules and NVH - How did you get on today?

What is everyone up to today? I have got a bit of work to do for school for next week as I am planning not to be there. Also have to add a bit to my online grocery shop as I cannot be bothered going to the supermarket in person! Tonight we have a get together with our neighbours which will be good but will have to think of ways to divert questions about why both DH and I are not drinking! Any ideas? The old favourite - I am on antibiotics?? Sometimes I can't be bothered thinking up excuses and just want to tell people to shut them up, but I am sure I won't! Can you tell I am in a bit of a 'can't be bothered, don't give me any crap' mood?! 

love
BB xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

What a miserable day.....just had to take car to garage and then walk 1.5 miles back in the rain.
I was really hoping i would be able to get out in the garden and do a bit of tidying up, grass is so long.

Well what a busy day at Woking today.  
*Alisha* - hope EC went well today and they got lots of lovely eggies
*Jues, NVH and Barney * - hope all goes well with your scans....cant wait to hear
*Cheesy* - sounds like bubs is doing really well
*Monkeylove*- thinking of you on Fri 
*Nibbles*- sounds like you had a fantastic holiday....thats what i need...a holiday
*Emma*- good old Ann she is so lovely.
*Sho* - glad you had a good time with your neice.......shame about the other neice though 
Hi to Gill, bendy, charlies mum, myra. minow, kate, karen, fingers,wildcat,jules and i musnt forget NVH even though she always forgets me  
I hope I haven't forgotten anyone.
xxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Myra, just in time for the Monday morning rush to work again   bloody joy  

Barney - well done on those follies love   just say you had a night out the night before and got rat ar*ed and the thought of alcohol will make you sick  

Ali, I know only too well walking in the rain on a daily basis   i think what you have walked and burnt off this morning should all but lead to a naughty but nice lunch   


love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow Barney...thats a great number of follies, keep drinking those fluids and hugging the hot water bottle. Bet you get some juicy eggs from those, hopefully you may have some for freezing as well.xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Ali! Not used a hot water bottle on my tummy yet, when should I be doing it - now or after EC/ET? There is so much to try and remember!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

not sure if this is what others were told, but I was told not to use a hot water bottle as the heat could impact/effect the hormone levels  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy, there are so many contradicting pieces of advice.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know    think thats why they tell you not to have hot baths in the 2ww and stuff   I asked about the hot water bottle in the 2ww thinking it would keep them nice and warm and was openly told by 2 nurses, not to do that but I suspect someone else has been told different


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma said you should use a hot water during stimming but your right Cheesy, not in the 2ww xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning  

Got a shock this morning when I called my GP (I have to have all the tests done again as it's been over a year) and they could fit me in TODAY  
Last year I had to beg and cry... 

I have a dilemma. Got a text last night from a friend I haven't heard from in ages. The reason for this is she got pg just before me in Dec and I found it hard to deal with that a) she got pg on the first try (and only had sex once that month) and b) she didn't know she was pg so smoked like a chimney and got drunk 3 times a week until she found out in week 7 and c) she wasn't sure she really wanted a baby, when I did everything right and miscarried my baby after my first ICSI. So I told her that I felt uncomfortable around pg women (which is true) and therefore we haven't had any contact until now - her baby is now a couple of months old. 
Problem is, she now wants to resume our friendship (which is nice) but I'm actually not sure I can cope. I've been thinking about it all night and it feels like that for the above mentioned reasons she's always going to remind me of the baby I lost and of my shortcomings - my failure to conceive etc. In addition to this, she hasn't exactly been supportive during the last 3.5 years when we've been trying to conceive (but I expect she probably understands it a lot better now she has a baby!). She's not a very close friend but at the same time her husband and my DH are friends...

What should I do? What would you have done in my situation? Should I snap out of it, bite the bullet and get on with it? Is it ok to put friendships on hold for infertility reasons? It seems really selfish on my part...even I can see that...
My DH gave me a bollocking for not replying to her straight away cooing about her baby - but then he never really has understood my issues


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles, I know it is hard, but you are only making it harder on yourself worrying about it and not seeing her.  I have a number of friends with babies under a year old at the moment and my sister is due on the 11th November and if I stayed away I would be the one missing out not them so I know this might sound a bit harsh but using your own words I do think you should 'snap out of it, bite the bullet and get on with it' and show how much you are the stronger person.

I am sure you dream will come really soon and in a couple of years you will look back on this and think wow how much we went through but it will all be worth it in the end I am sure

Good Luck

Kate x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh nibbles that's a toughy

the honest answer is I don't know. I suspect that if you did resume a friendship it would be a bit strained through no ones fault.

I actively avoid someone I was friendly with for similar reasons to yourself. I stay out of her way because she upsets me. She was terrible during both her pregnancies, both of them were conceived with contraception and she regularly wishes them away. Its painful and I don't need anymore. 

i think you should put your feelings first. Not your husbands and not hers. I suspect you already know the answer to your problem. Go with you true gut feelings. If she wasn't such a good friend, what are you missing? Do you want to put yourself through pain for someone who wasn't that close? At the same time, do you want to resume your relationship with her? Maybe she was a good friend to you in toehr areas of your life I don't know, but definitely do what YOU want not what someone else tells you to do, or through guilt. you've got nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles - firstly  Its horrid being the 'one left behind' if you know what I mean..

I've had lots of friends that have become pregnant since we have been ttc and its really hard to cope with, however there is one friend that I have had real problems coping with.
I found out I was pregnant with Charlie when she was 6 months pregnant (first pg for both of us). She had an awful time with morning sickness and high blood pressure and was eventualy diagnosed with gestational diabetes. On the other hand I sailed through pregnancy with only a couple of days of illness. At the end of October she gave birth to a little girl who was gorgeous. In November we got the terrible news that our son was not going to survive and made the heartbreaking decision to let him go.

Just before christmas the newly formed family came to visit, with baby in tow - I can't tell you how much I cried before, during and after their visit. If there had been a high place near by I would have thrown myself of it. Because of the pain and constant reminder we didn't see them again for a few months, until an invite to the christening arrived on the doormat. What else could we do? WE both went to the christening but I will sick beforehand, cried all the way through the service and ended up having a panic attack towards the end. DH was wonderful and supportive but I felt like a freak - I got stared at (who cries at a christening??), was rudely pointed at by one of the mothers friends who uttered in a loud voice "Is that the one who killed her baby" and generally felt that I had ruined the day for them. I wish I had never gone.

For nearly 2 years I avoided meeting them again (headache, travel, other business) but sent birthday and christmas cards and kept in touch through DH.

When we finally had our new house straight 2 years after lossing Charlie we had BBQ for friends and family and I knew that we couldn't avoid inviting them. It was time for me to 'get over it'. It was hard to see their little girl now walking, talking and playing - all the things that my son would never do, but I was genuinely pleased for them for the first time. Until one comment sent me stright back to where I had come from - "I'm 8 weeks pregnant".

The garden went quiet instantly. Everyone knew the problems DH and I had faced with losing Charlie, and our subsequent IF problems. What else could I do. I smiled through gritted teeth and told them how happy I was for them, but inside my heart had broken in half again. What had we done to deserve this sh!t?

Their son was born in February and again we didn't see them for a long time. Until another christening invite arrived on the doormat. It arrived the same weekend as I started Stimming for this round of IVF. I made myself a promise that if I got pregnant I would attend but otherwise I was coming down with the flu that weekend.

By great fortune the IVF worked, and by the weekend of the christening I was 11 1/5 weeks pregnant. The christening was still very sad for me and their little girl is a constant reminder of what 'should' have been with Charlie, but I survived. I also managed to have a long conversation with my friend and she told me that she felt uncomfortable around me as well. We cleared the air considerably and I don't feel that I have to avoid them as a family any more.

I'm not saying it is easy and there will always be a constant reminder of our loss, but I didn't want to stay in the past any more. Charlie is gone but he will never be forgotten. But my future doesn't involve him and thats what I am learning (very slowly) to live with.

Sorry this has turned into a bit of an essay and I'm not sure it has helped at all. It just started coming out 

I hope you are ok and can make a decision that is comfortable to you. Don't feel you have to be rushed into something if you are not ready. She has all the things she wants - your the one who is hurting.

Take care
Debs


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Nibbles  

Just read KT's reply and mine is very different! I think only you know if she is/could be a good friend. I also have many friends with babies and who are pg and hard as it is sometimes, I wouldn't want to lose them as friends. Here is my advice...

It is a bit of a tough one isn't it? If you are not sure then couldn't you arrange to meet your friend (maybe someone else could look after the baby so that you two can have a proper chat) for a coffee and then see how it feels. If you get on well and you think that you do want the friendship again, hard as it may be then at least you will know. On the other hand you may meet up and you might think that she is really not that nice and not at all supportive of you and your situation and then at least you will know that you tried. Does that make sense??

I think ttc and IVF is hard enough without trying to be friends with people who make it harder by not being supportive. Be a bit selfish and think out whether this friendship will be good for you (and I guess or her) in the long term.

Good luck with whatever you decide, oh and well done on getting that app at your GPs!

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Nibbles, only you can decide hun but if she is your friend why do yourself more hurt by avoiding her? I think mowst of us on here know people who have had babies over the last few years and each time it does hurt, but we have to remember that people won't put thier lives on hold just because someone they know is having a problem.  Look at this a different way - if a friend of yours fell off her horse and broke her back, would you stop riding your horse?  Be strong and visit her, it might help you deal with the pain. If you find it's too much then don't go back - and make the first visit a short one but you have to take that step at some point.      You will be a mum, you did it once before, I'm sure you can do it again.  

Alisha - thinking of you hun, I bet you are sat up in woking bed right now being harrassed by the nurse who wants to take your blood pressure (again!) and you are SOOOO hungry you can't wait to eat the amnky sarnie they give you! Here's hoping you got some great quality eggs today.

Barney - great news on the scan and follies - quality not quantity! 

As for me I'm bleeding again this morning    It went away for 2 days and I thought it had gone, but I just went for a pee and it's back and a little worse.  Sigh, I guess I'm back to knicker checking and worry for a few more days


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Nibbles reading other views on it mine seems a bit harsh, it is probably because I am a very strong person and hate to come accross weak and from my experience I find it easier to pick myself up and get on with it but that is me and not everyone is like me (as sometimes I come accross very hard and cold) it is your decission at the end of the day and I am sure you will make the right one, but you have to try and not let IF overtake your life you are a stunning girl with a lovely husband and you will have a wonderful life even if it hasn't worked out quite as you expected it to you deserve it.

Wildcat well said that is what I was trying to get across you are just more articulate at it than me  

Here is hoping the bleeding it just your bodies way of getting rid of what isnt needed and leaving plenty of room for little babs


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat   Sorry to hear that you are bleeding again. Is it a lot? I know that everyone on here feels the same, we are soooooooooo behind you and Mr W and are hoping and praying that everything will be OK for you    

Take it easy xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nibbles, I agree with Barney, have a catch up and see how you feel, at the end of the day, pregnancy or not, you'll know soon enough if the friendship is worth saving.

Good luck    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney - it seemed to be a little more than before but I will just have to check throughout the day and see how it goes. It did alarm me somewhat which I am not used to (some of it was redder than before) - I'm going to rest up for the day and take it easy.

Sorry I didn't do many personals, I am thinking of you all!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me when you take the Buserlin up til? Does it stop at the same time as the stimms? My tx plan is a copy as original got lost and it isn't v clear. Have called Woking but no reply yet. Thanks!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You take Buserelin up til you have your pregnil injection 36 hours before e/c. 

Wildcat - feet up and try to relax hun.  and  coming your way!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you continue to take buserlin whilst stimming but at a lower dose


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wildcats


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just popping in quickly....

Wilcat- sending you lots of      vibes, lilke kate said its just messy old stuff thats getting in the way!

injection went ok last night, was easy peasy......roll on dec the 11th!

Love to you all.xx

Benybird.x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

A bit chillier today isn't it? Winter definitely feels like it is on its way today.

Barney - great news about your scan. 12 follies sounds great to me and not long until ec for you know. I hope you're not feeling too bloated - I remember that feeling well. At least you can disguse it in winter by wrapping up in big jumpers! 

Wildcat - sorry to hear that the bleeding has started again. Make sure you have a very relaxing day and I really hope it stops again soon.

Nibbles - sorry to hear about your dilemma. It's hard enough finding out about friends getting pg effortlessly but it must be even harder when you've lost a baby around the same time. As others have said it's only you who knows how good a friend she is. I think I would be friendly but not too friendly - and if her dh is your dh's friend maybe they could see each other just boys rather than all 4 of you? Or in a group of people who don't all have children so that you talk about something else apart from babies? I have found that it's not necessarily my closest friends that have been supportive through IF - not because they don't care but I think sometimes because they don't know what to say or have felt guilty that they had no such problems themselves. And I guess because I haven't chosen to confide in them in detail. But I have also found that it's brought me closer to other friends who have been going through something similar that maybe I had lost touch with a bit before. I think that when we do finally have a family I will be closer friends again with those friends who have kids and I guess it has taught me that friendship sometimes is a bit cyclical. 

Alisha - look forward to hearing how ec went - hope you're feeling ok.

NVH and Jules - good luck with your scans later today.

Cheesy - great news about your scan yesterday. Congrats!

Hello to everyone else. Wish I was on half term holiday. In fact I don't as I am trying to distract myself this week and not think about tomorrow's defrosting. Have just scared myself a bit by reading on one of the 2ww diaries about a lady who had none of her 4 embies survive the defrosting. But I do know that's v unfortunate so will distract myself with some more work....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all!

I only popped on quickly before I go and get ready and there is NO WAY i have time to read through the posts today! They are essays!    
Got to go and buy an orchid for a friend and then off to tesco after clinic. Exciting day I have!    better than being at work I suppose.

I just thought I would let you all know that af has arrived today    however not looking forward to my scan    Yuk!!!  I guess I will have to stay on de-regs for a few more days  

Looks like I will have a lot of catching up when I get back     unless someone wants to kindly take notes and send me a summary      

Speak to you later...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey       all the way love

Tash congrats on the old witch - have fun and good luck with your scan

ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH - Well done, the old ***** got here in the end


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Monkeylove* - Will thinking of you tomorrow and sending those little frosties lots of warming positive vibes.  Is it Fri for ET for you?

I agree with what you said about friendships. There are some friends who I have definetely become closer with because they are either going through/have been thro something similar or can understand the situation. I have many friends who altho they are great friends, are not so good with things - some talk about their kids loads (I don't want them to not talk about their kids around me but not ALL the time!) or just say stupid/ignorant things about tx. I am still good friends with them but at this moment have backed away from certain friendships, a temporary thing I am sure.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

monkeylove - try not to think about the worst that can happen, as you said it's rare. stay      

Nvh, glad to see the witch arrived at your house today!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello all. Well sadly as expected my AF has arrived so my attempt at IUI after having a poor IVF follicle response has not been a great success.
I don't feel to badly about it strangely as I was fairly negative about the chances of it working but the pregnyl had such a strong effect on my poor boobs that when they stopped hurting I was pretty sure it hadn't worked. 

I just feel really motivated to get on and lose some more weight ready for restarting over xmas for a new attempt at IVF in January.

Wildcat I'm really sorry to hear about the bleeding starting up again just as you were starting to relax. Take it easy hun and take care.

Sarah x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sarah


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm now back from the GP with a big plaster on my arm (I always bleed a lot for some reason), glad to have that over and done with!

A big thank you to all of you for your thoughts and advice, you're all so very kind and of course you all understand (the most important bit of all!). A big collective  to all of you from me!!!

Debbie - oh I so sympathise with you, that must have been horrible. Well done for managing to move on. What a horrible horrible thing of that woman to say at the second christening, how dare she?!

I'm still undecided but I've left the ball in my friends court by sending her a text message back with a question at the end. I did that this morning but haven't got a reply still so we'll see what happens. I'll keep you all posted!

Wildcat - scary stuff with the bleeding, hope all goes well. Fingers crossed for you and lots of   and sticky thoughts.

Monkeylove -   for the FET.

Bendy - great to hear that you've started again!

Barney & Sho - it's funny with friendships isn't it, they sort of come and go in waves don't they. But I find it frustrating that I've been "left behind" if you know what I mean. Oh well.


It may not sound like it   but I do feel a lot stronger now and DH and I are on the same track again. So all is well


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Sarah, I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thats frightened me about none of her embies surviving.......

Sarah so sorry to hear your news.x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sarah, so sorry to hear your news honey   

Nibbles - well done on getting all the jabs done   one more thing to tick off  

Wildcat - sorry to hear about your bleeding honey, I hope it is as they said last time and all is well    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry it's a quick one - just wanted to say  

wildcats -         

NVH - glad witch arrived 

Sarah


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sarah* - I was really sorry to hear that this attempt has not worked for you.  I know you weren't very hopeful following your previous IUIs but it must still be hard when that little bit of hope goes. You sound like you are already looking positively towards your next attempt in January. It will happen for you...   

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Cheesy-Sorry the omen wasnt much good   i know you were looking forward to it...went to slough your right not very nice is it   

Wildcats-Keep resting, maybe its the blood they saw on the scan just coming away quicker and hopefully it will be gone.  

Barney-The hottie is to be used only for d/r and stimms not from e/t  

Nibbles-Bite the bullet hun and meet up you cant fall out with people because there pg or have kids otherwise when you have you little one, it wont have anyone to play with  

Bendy-Dont panic hun about your frosties not surviving the thaw you have plenty of them, so im sure at least 1 or 2 will make it  

Sarah-So sorry hun, take a deserved break and try to look forward to xmas and starting a new tx 

Nvh-Pm'd you hun  

Kate-Whens your implications meeting  

Alisha-Hope your at home snuggled up and that you have loads of eggs to fertilise  

Jules-Glad the scan went well

Gill-Hi ya  

Ali-What a nightmare being caught in the rain  

Sorry if i have forgotten anyone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma implication is on 31st October and then I start DR on the 4th November somewhat surprised though as Ann has me starting to DR on day 23 instead of day 21 but will check next tuesday


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah me 

Only joking hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Yeah double check hun better to be safe than bugger your tx up   not long now time is really flying

Oppppss sorry myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Me too Emma


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

And me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well cheesy you must be blind as you were the 1st person i remembered    

And the others can go to hell


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Charming


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah sorry kerry forgot you are a bit   at the moment


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

was only teasing  

You should have popped in for coffee after slough and experienced my wonderful working environment


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You didnt say that yesterday did you other wise i would


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh, I thought I did, well say, say hello anyway    

sorry, we could have done cause had no lunch out today as leaving at 4 to go to the dentist, so.......rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  

Oh had another fight with pig head this morning and he texted me this long message saying grow up, me out of order blah blah blah so I text him back to his disgust

OH GO AND BOIL YOUR HEAD YOU RETARD    

He hasnt spoken to me since, was upsetting arguement but boy did I laugh when I sent the message.... he did reply back with PHYSCO


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-   the both of you make me laugh so much   just when it was all going so well


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just a little  to Emma from someone forgotten in hell 

Nice retort Cheesy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38

*D/Ring * 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct

*Stimming* 

Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET) 
Jules77
Alisha - e/c 25th Oct and e/t 27th Oct 
BarneyBear

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Steffan - Testing 1st Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Very Good Cheesy !!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh well theres no pleasing some people    


Sorry to everyone i have forgotten   welll not really but just trying to make you feel better   
Sorry  

Debs-Bendy is now d/r


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

night ladies off to the expensive dentist for a poke, only one I get these days    

Speak tomorrow  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Enjoy your poke Cheesy 

Bit peeved now as found out NO SEX ever again for us..... 
Ok well at least whilst I am pg. OMG will everything still work next year


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh that made me laugh Cheesy - I'll remember that next time dp is p***ing me off (won't be long!)   

Really sorry to hear your news Sarah.  I know you didn't feel very positive about it but I was hoping you'd get a lovely surprise.  I'm aiming to loose a stone/stone and a half (yeah right!) before I start treatment in Jan - maybe we can encourage each other.  I have a very bad track record when it comes to diets but I'm hoping that as I now have a reason it might help!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sarah - sorry to hear this cycle didn't work out for you, stay strong   

Cheesy - nice one! LOL sounds like your man needs a good slap - I'll send you a whip over with some handcuffs and a blindofld - that way you can trick him into thiking he's going to get lucky - tie him up so he cant see then slap him!









Can't think why anyone would want to go to Slough! After working there for 5 years I wouldn't want to go back!

Thankfully the bleeding has slowed during the day - I think my body is just trying to freak me out - it's doing a good job...


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wildcat - being such a novice about all things IVF/pregnancy I'm not much use when it comes to symptoms and the like, but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes your way.  Take it easy xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

I had my scan this morning and my little follies haven't really grown that much since Monday but still about 9 there. They did a blood test and decided to stick with the same regime so I am on 2 x menopur tonight and then 1 tomorrow and back on Friday for a scan rather than increasing the dose. Looking at my chart from last time the same thing happened when they grew slowly to begin with and then woosh they went mad, so slowing things down so there is steady growth. Will know more on Friday but looking likely that E/C will be pushed back to Wednesday. I am fine about it and I was delayed a few days last time, so kinda expected it.

*Barney* - Well done on your Follies, and I hope they continue growing nicely over the next few days. It looks like I won't be there with you on Monday  I was looking forward to being your buddie but fingers crossed will just be a couple of days behind you on the 2WW
*Gill* - Hope you had fun at the Zoo today. I wish I could have come too!
*Nibbles * - Stray strong. I am sure you will make the right decision on seeing your friend when she answers your text.
*Wildcat* - You are Mr W are in my thoughts. I hope the bleeding stops soon.
*Monkey love* - Sending you and your little embryos   and warming thoughts for the defrost tomorrow.
*Alisha* - I don't think you have reported back on E/C today, so hopefully that is just because you are taking things easy. Get plenty of rest, and keep us updated when you get the Fertilisation call from the clinic tomorrow. What time are you back on Friday?
*NVH* - So pleased the old witch turned up for you. When do you start Stimming?
*Sarah* - I know that you weren't to confident about the IUI working but we all had our fingers crossed. You seem strong and positive and hope that your dreams will finally come true in 2007.

I am just going to say a big  to everyone else so I don't miss anyone!!!!!

Jules xxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules, was wondering how you got on. Sounds like they are going very carefully with you after last time. Slow and steady growth sounds good. Hope you are feeling OK. Shame we won't be having EC on the same day (well, might still be you never know with this) but we will hopefully just be a couple of days apart! 

I am going out tonight for a bit but don't know which trousers I will still fit into, might have to sneakily undo the top button!!   

Have a good evening everyone! xx


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

Hey Tash.............yay that the old witch showed up, how was your scan darls? Hope it went well and you wont have to stay on d'regs for too much longer! Im online tonight so might catch you on msn if your about xxxxx

 lol Domino xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice to hear they are looking after you Jules and hope they get a bit of a spurt in the next few days

barney have fun tonight dont worry about your top button at least long tops are in fashion at the moment so no one will be any the wiser

Have a good evening all I am off now catch you tomorrow

Kx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules good news on the scan, sorry to hear you may have to wait a few more days for EC, at least you know Woking are doing there best for you and your follies will have a couple of days to get nice and fat.  

Monkeylove - good luck for tomorrow hun - keep us posted

I wonder how Alisha got on today - or did I miss her post?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Barney - I hope that you have a nice evening, and that your trousers stayed up with that top button undone!

Kate / Wildcat thanks - Slowly and steady is the way to go for me so I am fine if it is pushed back to Wednesday. I told you that my brother is coming home on Sunday from Australia so it is is Wednesday it will give us time for a proper catch up before I am zonked out with E/C. 

Night everyone - talk to you tomorrow.

Jules xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

NVH....so glad Af has arrived, hope your scan went ok...bit messy i expect.....but you will be used to that wet feeling anyway   
Wildcat...hope you are resting loads   
Monkeylove.......all the best for tomorrow...will be thinking of you
Jules......   growing vibes for your follies
Sarah...so sorry to hear your sad news.....wont be long thought till your starting again
Nibbles....can relate to how your feeling, am in a similar dilema
Alisha...hope all went well today...expect you are taking it easy...xx
Emma...glad you remembered me   

Had a nightmare in the doctors yesterday......sat down with a magazine, knew it would be a long wait(1 hour) and a girl of about 15 came and sat next to me with her very new born baby, then about 10 mins after another couple came in with there baby and sat on the other side of me, and then both mums started having a conversation about their babies across me,I was so close to saying something but fortunately my name was called......  

hi to everybody else, not gonna list names as i am sure i will forget someone and then get    love you all xxxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

There is no way I am going to read 6 pages of  tonight  esp as dh wants the laptop and my time is limited tonight 

Update on me...surprisingly enough I can start on the progynova tomorrow cause baseline scan was ok. The good news is that the top part 
of my lining was 4.5mm and the bottom bit that hadn't shed yet was 8.5mm, which is great for me. Maybe it was a bit thicker - who knows. 
So I am chuffed at that. I did ask if the top bit could cover the bottom bit  and lesley said no cause i've started bleeding so it 
would have come out  
That bloody gel is freezing, so be warned to those who haven't had the pleasure of it being shoved up there in this weather   
That combined with af is just nasty  sorry couldn't resist 

Thanks for all the af wishes....I hope its the last ever time i will need them.

Monkeylove - sending loads of   thawing vibes to your frosties for tomorrow.

Domino - thanks for thinking of me...will give you a call tomorrow 

Ali - thanks for the pm honey 

Emma - you're comment made me pmsl! thats the type of thing i'd say! 
You could have popped in to see me in langley too as well as cheesy in Slough  I see
you have been your normal charming self today 

Jules - good luck for Friday, hope those follies grow loads in the next couple of days 

In the old traditional way that we seem to endng our post these days
[fly] to everyone else.[/fly] 
Hope I haven't missed anything good/important today or have you all been talking poope 

Love you all really


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Your comment made me pmsl too   thanks for the warning about the cold gel  

Jules-Keep the hottie on your tum getting those eggs growing  

Alisha-Where are you  

Ali-Ahhh so sorry hunny i can imagine how you felt   love you hun


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

You lot are so fab when things do't go according to plan! Thank you for all the positive thoughts. 

Jules and Barney Bear - glad to hear things are going well. Alisha I hope you're getting on ok too. It sounds like loads of us have things happening before Christmas so lets hope we have loads of BFPs to welcome in the new year.

Sarah xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well the dentist £74 later   was awful, found a cracked tooth gotta have a filling next month and the hygenist nearly ripped my flipping teeth out, she said the gums were swollen and were bleeding alot due to plaque build up................"no you you idiot, scrapping the crap out of them" had to rinse over 7 times and it was just pure blood and asked what all the blood lumps were and she said clots, clots I said from my flipping teeth!!!   Tasted of pure blood in my mouth aswell, was like diluted ketcup every wash   anyway I pointed out gums may bleed more when preggers but basically she just implied I wasnt looking after them and should take more care. i.e I am obviously a dirty old mare then  

Perhaps next time I should request she uses a pick axe to ease the pain    

Worst £74 I ever spent (well overdraft) in 45 minutes!!!

Rough old boot  

OH Morning by the way


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

everyone's off line 

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Thanks for all your messages of support - we should get "the call" from the clinic later this afternoon and will let you know what they say. Today is going very slowly already.

Sarah - sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time  

Jules - good luck for your scan tomorrow - sounds as if they are making sure that everything goes to plan this time so you're in good hands.

NVH - glad you are moving onto the tablets - not long for you now!

Ali - sorry to hear about your nightmare in the doctors - I know exactly how you feel 

Cheesy - dentist sounds really painful - I hate going to the hygenist as well.

Barney - hope you had a good night out and your trousers didn't fall down!

Wildcat - how are you this am? Glad to hear the bleeding stopped yesterday and really hope that's the last of it.

A big hello to everyone else - sorry if I have missed anything - my brain is a bit distracted this am.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Monkey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm here Cheesy! (only just as I lazed in bed today as MrW is working from home (yaaaaaay).  Sounds like you had a right nightmare at the dentist - they are basically rip off pain givers - although I must admit I have a dentist who is near Reading and he is amazing - he is as expensive as yours but he has never ever hurt me! Even when he has done injections you dont feel it - he just has a knack.  I hate paying his prices though a filling with him is about £70.

Ali - sounds like your time at the docs was also poo, I probably would have moved seat but I suppose they don't know about your history so they probably never even gave it a thought.  I can understand your frustration though as I've been there myself - las ectopic I had I was sent to the bloody maternity ward at the hospital for a checkup and was surrounded by pregnant women and young mothers 

Monkeylove - thinking of you today hun, keep us posted on your little snow babies.xxx

Alisha - any news hun?

Sarah - how are you today?

As for me - the bleeding went yesterday afternoon, back today. It always seems worse in the morning, its been about 20 days now and I've had 2 scans so I know this isn't effecting bubs, I also have a cough which is a nightmare as every time I cough it seems to cause pain around my ovaries (which are still swollen like balloons) and the only way to stop this is to curl up!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good morning all! 

Monkeylove-   I have everything crossed that your snowies behave themselves today! Im thinking of you! try and keep mega busy!! as soon as you leave the house they will call, bet ya,  I think they take them out after their lunchbreaks and it takes about 30-40mins to thaw them and know if they are ok, which they will be of course!  

Barney- Wicked news!   for Monday!

Wildcat- hope the bleeding has gone today! put your feet up   

NVH- glad AF decided to show, hopefully being on HRT will sort you out!

Cheesy- sorry your poke was painful, loved the text you sent to DH nearly pmsl! although you know its unkind being horrid, somehow it feels great huh! 

Bendy- happy stabbing, hope your feeling ok!

Sarah  great to hear your looking forward, thinking of you matey!

Love to all Ive missed, I will pop back on later

Bye for now
Gill xx

Oh by the way Emma & NVH had you better get the broomsticks MOT'd today, you want to make sure they are up for the busy weekend you have ahead of you both


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it is quite on here this morning

Good Luck Monkey for the call   

Alisha   where are you hunny hope everything went well yesterday and you have had good news this morning with the phone call fingers crossed for you too   

Morning Cheesy, sorry about the dentist luckily I have never had to go to the hygenist but my hubby does and he says its horrible so hope your gums are less sore today and you are feeling better  

Wildcats hope everything is now all ok for you and your little bean is nice and comfy now  

Hi everyone else even if you are all a lazy bunch this morning  

ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its so quite I post and by the time i send two more posts have gone in  

Gill        at your comment to Emma and Tash !!!

Elly I am so sorry sweetheart that you are having a cr*p time with your pregnancy, just think it is being a nightmare now so you will have the easiest and stressfree labour possible    Not long now till your 12 week scan when you will get to see alot more and have your mind put at rest for a bit longer.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Very quiet this morning!

Kate  - what comment did gill make, i missed that one    

Wildcat - bleeding must be driving you crazy but at least you know everything is ok in there, but still it doesn't really help
eh  

Cheesy    dirty cow, go and buy toothe brush and some floss    

Monkeylove -     today, i even have butterfiles for you  

Where's minow hiding herself these days  

Emma - where are you    

I've got a pretty hectic day myself unfortunately.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH   I have all the bloody dentistry gagets you can think of, obviously just a minger in the mouth department    

NEW CATHERINE TATE TONIGHT 9PM YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

morning everyone!

You will all be glad to know that my trousers didn't fall down in the middle of my neighbours lounge last night!  Actually I found a pair of jeans that I could close the top button! I did have a long top on tho so if things got a bit strained I could open that top button. 

Drank loads of water yesterday and actually felt quite good, must keep it up!

*Alisha* - Where are you? How did things go yesterday? 

*NVH * - Well done on moving on to the next stage 

*Minow* - Where are you too?? Is that back gate keeping you busy, admiring your handy work??

*Monkeylove* - Good luck for that call this afternoon, let us know the news. 

*Jules* - How you feeling today? Hope those follies are growing nice and steadily for you.

*Cheesy* - Your dentist sounds like mine, at least mine is NHS and doesn't cost that much! Can anyone recommend a good NHS dentist near to me (Camberley/Farnborough/Fleet,etc. )?

*Wildcat* - Sorry you are feeling so crap, hope Mr W is doing his bit and looking after you! 

Got a friend popping in later for some lunch. I am planning to make some birthday cards later (if I can be bothered!)...why do all the birthdays come together??  I've got about 12 in Nov/Dec!) Arghhhh!

Big  to everyone else xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash Gills comment was:

'Oh by the way Emma & NVH had you better get the broomsticks MOT'd today, you want to make sure they are up for the busy weekend you have ahead of you both'


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - thats sounds cool, i was thinking of making xmas cards this year...might be something to keep
me occupied on my 2ww if I get there! 
Glad you had a good time last night!

Cheesy - aka Mrs Vamp now you've got that taste for blood and with halloween coming up who knows what you'll be getting up
to    bet you won't be biting any of those nasty people at work tho  
There is one thing having all the gadgets but you're mean to use them  
I love catherine tate too!  

Thanks kate  

Gill -   we'll make sure we pay you a special visit and haunt the hell of you   .  You're just jealous cause
your   wouldn't fit on one          sorry


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

No tash I am sure I would die of some horrible blood poisining     even the thought of getting that close to them makes me wanna vomit  

Like comment on the **** of a broomstick


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hello girls!

I have been asked to introduce myself by emma who I have been chatting to for a while.  I have a consultation with Mr Riddle on 04/04 so will be getting to know some of you girls.  Hopefully though you may have moved onto new boards (bun in the oven) by then!

We will be looking to start ivf pretty soon after that appointment all systems go.

I am off to New york tomorrow but will chat when I return and get to know you, might even make it to a meet which emma has told me about!  

strawbs xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice to meet you Strawbs! Have a fab time in New York, look forward to chatting when you get back!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome to the mental board strawbs  

Have a fab time in NYC and look forward to speaking to you soon, altho I certainly hope I will be enjoying maternity leave very soon  

Wishing you loadsa luck for the up and coming treatment    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

What are you lot like! 

Hi Strawbs - are you sure you want to come here - they are all MAD     But we love them dearly!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Strawbs,

Welcome to the nut house have a fab time in New York and look forward to hearing how much money you have spent and what you have brought when you get back I hope you have the plastic at the ready!!!

ktx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Nvh, glad all went well yesterday 

Monkeylove, thinking of you today 

Cheesby, i hate the dentist, all that money to get pain 

Wildcat, sorry to hear you are still bleeding, hope that it stops soon 

Alisha, hope all went well yesterday and good luck for today 

Hello to Kt, Ali, Barney, Emma, Gill, Karen, Sarah, minow, jules, debs and welcome strawbs (have a good time in NY, lucky you)
Sorry if i have missed anyone, off to work in an hour, lucky me
Dh gone off to Warsaw again, although only for one night
Hopefully catch up when i get home tonight

Luv Myra


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Myra not long til your first appointment now, are you seeing Mr R or Mr C? Hope you have thought out all your questions! x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all can pop on quickly as dp gone out to replenish the bank account  - 
thanks so mush for your well wishing - feeling very uncomfortable and TMI coming up - bled alot after e/c this time with a few huge    clots ewwwwwwww feel really rough this time - poor me - got 9 eggies and 8 mature which was good  but the shocker was dp's  count had dropped significantly    and have had to go with icsi  we were a bit shocked and a little   as extra risks etc as you ladies know but the good news is 7 have fertilised today and e/t is tomorrow morning 

i have to say the staff were super duper nice from the nurses to recovery nurses and aenesetists (sp) to the embryologists - so felt very looked after ( not talking to mr c as i hurt  )

sarah sorry hun   thats poop - it is so tough what we go through and to get a neg result is the pits am really sorry 
wildcat sorry to hear about more bleeding - what a worry for you two keep   
hi to everyone else


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Alisha, 7 fertilised is excellent, they must have been strong to nearly all survive the pre-wash for ICSI, I lost 4 eggs, so well done  

Put your feet up and loadsa luck for the next stage    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers cheesy   - i forgot about that bit - blimey - oooohh that's lucky then

dp is being very good and waiting on me hand and foot


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha 7 embies is great - well done!   Sorry you are feeling so sore, rest up and best of luck for tomorrow's ET  

How many follies did you have  at the last scan? I had 12 yesterday and am hoping that there aresome nice eggies waiting to be collected on Mon!

Sending you big  and hope everything goes really well for ET, hope you might get some frosties too!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Alisha

Well done honey, excellent news, really pleased for you.

Barney, my appointment is with Mr R

CheesyB, pre wash whats that all about, didnt know they pre washed eggs, thought it was just sperm?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38

*D/Ring * 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct

*Stimming* 

Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET) 
Jules77
BarneyBear

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Steffan - Testing 1st Nov
Alisha - e/t 27th Oct

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Gill-You lady ....actually i will    

Nvh-Good luck with the tabs tonigh hun  

Alisha-So sorry your in so much pain  naught Mr C  

Monkey    come on frosties  

Strawbs-Hi hun, how are the cats with the cattery  

Wildcat-Hope the bleeding stops  

Cheesy pmsl   with your dentist comments  

Myra-Hope your feeling 100% better

Kate-Not long till you start now 

Barney-Get making those cards


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Hi Hun, still really snotty  but alot better than i was thanks

Hope you are well


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Only 5 days for you, how exciting and Kt not far behind you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers folks
barney ermm about 15 follies altogether, embryologist said 12 and a few others were too small so some must of been empty -   bugger!

eek dp back must jump back into bed!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Myra, they pre wash sperm and eggs (cells surrounding the egg)  for ICSI to improve the chances of the egg not collapsing when it is injected with the sperm, another reason you can loose eggs, I lost another 2 from this process. Think I was just unlucky in that sense, my chances kept dropping by 50% each process but obviously lucky in the end, thank god     



love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Sold my sat nav thank god somebody paid £130 for it on buy it now   have you sold anything more


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesby

I am worried now as i am having ICSI, hope that i dont lose any well thats if i get any in the first place, heres hoping i am as lucky as you

Thanks


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well have really got to go, supposed to be at work for 1pm, have a good day all

See ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

By Myra

Dont worry hun, i had icsi too and only lost 3 eggs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha 7 out of 8 fertilising is excellent as I went from 5 to 2 so well done hunny take it easy and good luck tomorrow for et are you having one or two put back?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say   to Strawbs

Hope everyone else is Ok today.
I've had a bit of a shock this morning... I'm actually at work.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

Alisha - I am so pleased you manged to give us an update - we were all thinking about you. Well done on getting 7 Fertilised and have my fingers crossed for you for E/T tomorrow. Sorry that you are feeling extra sore this time. Glad to hear that your DP is looking after you!

Barney - Hope that you are having a nice lunch with your friend. Keep up with the drinking all the water!
What time are you in for your scan tomorrow. I am in early at 8.20

Strawbs - Welcome to the thread. I hope that you have a lovely time in New York. I also love the picture of your cats - they look soooo cute.

Monkey love - Hope the day isn't dragging to much and you have found things to occupy your time. Let us know when you get the call.    and warming thoughts for the thaw.

Cheesy - The dentist yesterday sounded horrible. I hope you have recovered from the experience now.

NVH - You must be pleased to be starting the tablets tonight as one step nearer E/T day!

Emma & Kate - Not long until you both start again.

Myra - Glad that you are getting better and not long till your first appointment. 

Gill - How was the zoo yesterday?

Wildcat - sending you a big hug and hope the bleeding stops  

Debs -  Don't work too hard!

Hello to All you other lovely ladies

Jules xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry myra didnt mean to worry you, just think it was the writing in the clouds for me   

No Emma   I only sold 2 things, albeit 13 watchers    and probably made a £1 knowing me   Odds on as they all finish in 20 mins    opps now sold 3   still you have much more "swish" stuff to sell that rag and bone me  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

not swish at all hun, you have some lovely stuff to sell


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello - am new here just been redirected from main site! Went for my first chat about ICSI last night with Mr C and was v. disappointed. had a fibroid embolisation in Feb 05 and was told last night that he had never had a successful ICSI with someone who had had embolisation! Was also told that my fibroids could grow back and my consultant had said that they couldn't! Found it all a bit demoralising and dismissive. Sorry to interrupt all your positivity with moaning but just wondered if anyone had any experience of this? I have an appointment for Dec but nothing could start till Jan but I really don't know what to do. I wasn't expecting my fibroid embolistaion to be a problem - DH had failed vasectomy reversal which is why we need ICSI.
Good luck to everyone else - you've started and know what you're doing!!! Well done!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Scaredy cat

sorry to hear you had disappointing news, I suppose in a way its best to know up front   I havent heard of your condition so cant comment but would it be worth getting a second opinion albeit it costs   or even maybe call the clinic(s) to see what success stories they may have had with women with similiar conditions  

Welcome on board and I wish you luck    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome scaredy cat, i also cant comment on your condition either sorry   i agree call the clinic hun and maybe ask to speak to Mr Riddle as thats who im under and he is ggggreeeatttt   I would also maybe speak to the consultant who has dealt with your Fibroids in the past as see what he has to say, and maybe when you speak to woking see if there is an ivf clinic who has dealt with fibroids and had a successful bfp


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to the new girls...are you really sure you want to join this mad bunch of girls.....it wont take you long to pick out the trouble makers......i wont name and shame but you know who u are.
Alisha  - great news 7 eggs thats great news. Good luck with ET tomorrow
Wildcat - hope the bleeding has eased of a bit
Monkeylove  - am getting so excited for you  
Barney - hope scan goes well.....keep drinking glug glug  
Myra  - glad you are feelin better, dont worry to much about the egg washing, i didnt lose any on my 3 cycles and apart from the last cycle got 100% fertilisation as well
Cheesy  - god what a nightmare your dental appointment sounds, i have a lovely lady and she never hurts
Debs- poor you back at work
  Hi to everyone i havent mentioned, you are all in my thoughts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-How are you hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Scaredy, I am with the other and can't really help with the fibroids, but I do know never say never in this game!  There's got to be
something they can do and I am sure they will.  My dh also had a VR and we are doing ICSI although I am in the middle of a FET at the moment.

Alisha - well done thats a great number to be fertilised.  Don't get too hung up on the sperm count dropping now, you've acheived one of the
biggest hurdles in this tx lark, so sending them loads and loads of dividing     and hope you have some good news tomorrow.

Strawb - welcome to the nut house....enjoy NY. If you're used to emma's tongue, then you'll fit right in.  And I don't mean that in a girlie kinda way      bet i've put my foot in it now  

Emma - well done on the sale!  spend spend spend for you.

Debs - can you move me onto stimms (FET) please on the list.  Shame about havign to work,but at least you won't get bored! 

Cheesy - go and buy some listerine love....I can smell something horrid coming down the M4!       

Monkeylove - any news yet  

Hi Jules & Ali


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I think there's a problem with what comes out of your mouth Tash, not mine love


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi thanks for your advice! How did you find your first consultation? Did they give you a % success rate?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I was give 25%, less 10% than they advertise cause of the severity of my endo    but I got there


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

As you can see PC now working again...... a very nice looking young man arrived and replaced the router, fingers crossed it behaves itself or i might have to call him back.......  
Hi Tash....how da doin.....xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Pmsl at the listerene   poor cheesy she is pg dont pick on her  

Scardey-we were both really pleased with our cons appt Mr R was excellent and is always to the point which i like  he said our chances were very high as i have been pg before, i did get a bfp but sadly lost both bubs a couple of months ago...but im hoping im lucky again this time    

Ali-You minx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I can handle her Emma, dont worry   

Right off for a lunch time swim, then back for soup and a roll me think, 2nd lunch   got keep bubba growing  

OH ROLL ON DECEMBER 22ND, Then I will be a lady who does lunch, then a month later I will be a lady who does wine and lunch  

Can you tell I am gagging for some vino, its getting pretty bad now but at least I have the drugs to look forward to in labour


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi SC I too cant help you I am afriad, our inital apt with Mr R we were told that we had a 35% chance of it working but we have to have icsi as my hubby has low count and I have PCOS.  I would go back to original consultant and ask them to refer you to someone who can help in your situation as you need to get the right advise.

Good Luck though

Ali how are you sweetie, Have you decided to have another go in the new year? Mind you saying that there are two girls on the October / November thread who have just got natual BFP's whilst waiting to start treatment so dont give up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - cheesy can more than handle herself, haven't you noticed.  I wouldn't tease if I knew she was a big softy.  She knows where I work so she can come and beat me up if she likes    

Cheesy - did you just get that big down pour    enjoy your lunching....we all know your gagging for some other action too  

Hey ali - nice to see you are back with us.  Going break it again adn then call him back    
I'm ok, on my tablets now...two down one to go   

The girls sitting next to me are really getting on my nerves      wish these hormones would get out of my body


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah your cruising for a bruising HOE  


no not yet, the skies are very grey tho  Bet I get rained on on my way to the swimming pool   

p.s I am in MAIDENHEAD not SLOUGH


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-What are the tablets like are they big  

Cheesy-Have a nice swim hun  

Yeah nvh-Cheesy wouldnt lower herself to be in Slough....oppps like you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It looks like you are sending the rain this way Tash as we have gone very grey all of a sudden and we are in Staines!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Do you live near Ali G and the Staines massive


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful sunshine here


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It was filmed all round where I am


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I though it was....loving Borat now though  

Ali-Sunshine in croydon too....i hate croydon are office is near the sewer works....mmmmm nvh


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Kate......i am fine just waiting for a decision from DH really. I would like to have one more go probably march/April time as need to save some pennies but DH doesn't think he can cope with the disappointment if it doesn't work. He wants time to think about it so have not mentioned it and will approach the subject after Xmas. not sure what i will do if he says enough is enough. He has 2 children already.xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-It must be hard for you hun as like you say he has 2 children ....but at the end of the day its you going through the tx and you that would have to go on with out children if he decides he cant face more tx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali

I think you are wise not to mention it until after Christmas then and hopefully get him nice and drunk on new years eve and tape him agreeing to another go   I am sure he will come round I will keep my fingers crossed for you

Kate xx

Rain has just arrived!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-I agree with Kate, get xmas over the way then he may look at the new year as a new start


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Will do want to make sure i get all my Xmas pressies first, DH spends loads on me at Xmas.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sun is shining!

Emma - actually we are in langley    just as bad tho    The tablets are like the 'pill'  
Pooo smelly!!  I want to go and see borat    

Ali - I agree with the others, maybe after xmas when he's had more time to think and forget the stress he might come round.

Cheesy - rain is heading your way  

Kate - staines massive!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Oh thats good then i thought they were going to be like biscuits    Any s/e yet  

Ali-Well tell him to get me a little something if he likes flashing the cash at xmas


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec

*D/Ring * 

MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct

*Stimming* 

Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET) 
Jules77
BarneyBear
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Steffan - Testing 1st Nov
Alisha - e/t 27th Oct

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

scaredy cat, just popped on to say i am really sorry about yoiur bad news. just to let you know i was given 40% chance and the clinic expected it to work first time. I am now 3 icsi's and a fet down the line and no bfp's and i think the clinic are as baffled as we are. this IF is a lottery, I would never say never. Cheesy has been given the lowest % so far and she is one of the few who has had a great success. mr c is lovely by the way but i think he is just quite direct. the first time i met him i felt he was a little abrubt but he is lovely once you get to know him. good luck with everything 

luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-How are things with you hun, hope things are getting easier for you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Scaredy Cat

We were given a rough guide as about 35% but i responded quite poorly to drugs and as we were only ever going to have one embryo put back this reduced to about 23%. However insite of everything I was very fortunate and got a BFP on our first attempt.

Have you ever heard the phrase "lies, damn lies and statistics"? Its very true as Luc says, this really is a lottery.

Try to stay  and ask lots of questions of your consultants.

Good luck
Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Luc - I was thinking exactly the same as emma - hows you chick  

emma - whats s/e    is it really obvious  

Ali - lots of presents for you at xmas  

Thanks debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh   i heard you can get sickness and headaches with those pills


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Im ok thanks. Trying to decide between natrual and medicated fet. seeing mr c next sat, which to be honest is the only positive thing i have to report. The clinic feel medicated would be much better. we dont hold much hope with either so in many ways would prefer natural as we could have it next month. to be honest i have lost hope. dont know what we will do after the fet. possibly give up so in a way i just want to get it out the way and move on.

glad to see you guys are moving on with your tx. good luck 

Luc


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

No news yet - they are actually calling dh at home as I don't take personal calls at work. So waiting for a text from dh. I am not concentrating very hard on work at the moment!

I had quite a bad headache when I first started taking the tablets NVH - no s/e since then though.

Strawbs - welcome to the board and have a fab trip to NY. I love that city - really want to go again but all our holiday money this year has gone on ivf.

Scaredy cat - sorry to hear about your appointment. As others have said IF is definitely a lotteryand I wish you loads of luck for the future.

Ali - like the sound of your dh - mine was pretty rubbish when we first started going out. I have trained him now as I LOVE presents and I am pleased to say that he is much improved.

Alisha - great news on your embies. Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Will be on again when I have some news to share.     Thanks again for your positive messages!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash well I am not impressed with this heavy rain storm it wasnt that heavey here and already a bright blue sky  

Also Tash s/e is SIDE EFFECTS!!!

Ali glad you hubby spoils you at Christmas we have already agreed no Christmas pressies this year as we can't afford it what with tx so hopefully we will get the best chrimbo pressie ever and get a BFP!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Good luck  

Luc-I can understand hun. have you thought about a change of clinic, somewhere where they believe in Nk Killer cells as i know you said you did have them, and maybe tx for that will help


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma you might be right. I think we will see what mr c has to say first. I start a new job after xmas which will be my first as a qualified person so its gonna be really demanding so it might be a good time to take a break anyway. i will be really interested in what mr c has to say cos he has always felt you need to do three icsi before you can be sure its not just bad luck. 

how are you feeling about this cycle?

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Be good to start a new job hun, something new to focus on while you decide what to do  
I just want to get it over with to be honest what ever the outcome


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

aww,   good luck. i really hope this cycle turns out differently for you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What do you do Lucy to start your new job as now qualified?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Luc  

And you will be a mummy soon hun you wont be childless


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks em, I really hope your right. I would go to Leslie but im far too scared i will find out i wont be. 

KT I will be a psychologist, the training takes forever.

Luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see what s/e means! thanks!
Emma/Monkeylove - I seemed to have a fuzzy head today already and i've only taken 2  

Monkeylove - the wait must be killing you!    

Oh i forgot to say that I saw caroline the embryologist that was pg a while back...well she was carrying her
new bundle.  She didn't see me tho.

Kate - sorry about the storm, i did warn you over there in the ghetto tho  

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Still sunny here love and this is the ghetto


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

know yourself little girl, know yourself


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Lucy how exciting what an interesting career at least every day wont be the same what area will you specialise in?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What ya saying cheesy b??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

knwo yourself little girl, you'd better know yourself


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ashleyne ghetto talk girl yeah!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi my [email protected]@@@   ooooppppp  

Laters taters off home to my homie now 
So big up to all the berkshire,surrey,sussex,kent, massive


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash what was that carb friendy web shop think I might get some and make some queseliddaa (sorry cant spell) I think I have caught Myra's flu over the net and not making much sense today


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is anyone else losing the plot of this thread 
Whats massive and should I be worried? 

**looks on amazon for a new dictionary**


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Massive is kinda a slang jargon like "big it up" in sort of gang wannabe land , if that makes any sense  

Ali G used it lots to describe his crib/homey i.e Staines which is no where near a "ghetto" but assocaited by youngster wannabe's as their territory/gangland

Not sure I am making much sense to anyone else  

Basically Debs, its a pi** take  


OOOOHHH Quite pleased with myself for a 33 year old bird    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ermmmmm.... ok :-/ 
So its like getting down with it, give me some slick, etc 
*digs out flares from wardrobe*


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

errmmm no Debs   but you made me laugh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Debs -   you've either got it or you aint    

Emma -    

Cheesy - 33 isn't old! think about us lot over that age    

Kate - its the 'low carb megastore'  I am having them tonight....yum.  You have to get the right cheese, but bloody
forgotten the name now   and pepperoni....can't wait!

Monkeylove - where are you   hope you've got some good news for us    

Off home now....gotta persuade dh to take stuff back to focus and go buy from argos for the house we are renting out
cause just realised we could save money.  Like all men, he can't be   so gonna have a battle on my hands when i get home.  
After all, i ain't living there  
By the way, we might have tennants to move in next friday      may only be for 6 months tho


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oops sorry KT, didnt mean to ignore you. just popped out to get the lonely planet on thailand. im gonna work with people with psychosis. just trying to work out if we need immunisations think we may have left it a bit late, we are leaving next week.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy pmsl   

Debs-Massive is like a group so i is ali g you lot are the massive (group of people)   catch my drift  

Nvh-    night hun good news that you have tenants in hun 

Kate-Strawbs as pcos too and she is on a low carb diet. you should speak to her when is back from the big apple


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Still no news from the clinic and the Victoria Wing aren't picking up their telephone at the moment! Not only nervous now but also starting to get a bit annoyed! I don't even know what time we are due there for et (or not as the case may be).


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Monkey, try the fax number they answer that sometimes    

FAX 01483227815
01483227859
01483227822

Mobile in emergency 07740422717


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh dear I need an upto date slang dictionary - just realised mine was published before I was born 

Monkeylove - keep trying and ringing and ringing and ringing. It'll annoy them into answering 
Wish Woking would invest in a decent messaging service!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy sounds really interesting, but must be hard for you because dont they quite often not believe they have anything wrong for them and have invisable friends/ enemys etc??  Very interesting though and nice for you to have a job helping people - I would love to be a forensic scientist but I think I have left it a bit late!

You lot make me laugh 
 
Love 
Kate from the Staines Massiiiiiiivvvvvee!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yo Cheesy

I is at my crib just chillin' what time you reaching to your crib??  

Kate-Glad your diggin it man


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ah ha - now I can work out what on eart you lot are on about..... 

http://www.mackers.com/alig/

*Notes for Debs future use follow* 

Batty 
Bottom

Big up 
Well Done

Boka 
The noise of Death

Boyakasha 
Boyakasha

Boh 
Hello

East Staines Massive 
Ali's mortal enemies

Feminism 
Lesbianism

For real 
Really

Flour 
Da smallest fing in da world

Hear me now 
Listen to me

Increase da peace 
Stop bruvers killin' bruvers

Jesus 
Jackie Chan

Killion 
Biggest number

Me boyz 
My mates

Mr Biggy 
Male genitalia

Menstral 
Angry

Mingin 
Ugly

Nobbin 
Sex

Orange juice 
Da juice of life

Punani 
Female genitalia

Rank 
Nasty

Recognise 
Hello

Sensimelia 
'erbal remedy

Shout out 
Congratulations

Trisexual 
One who will try anything sexual

Toker 
One who uses 'erbal remedy

West Staines Massive 
Ali's gang

Wales 
The fish with the biggest Mr Biggy

Warrior 
Ali's Mr Biggy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yo big up homey, here me now

Cheesyb in 'da house, I is leaving the drill at 5.30 wif 'me baby's father and getting in ou's tool back to the crib 

Might just chill, blow some weed and 'ave some bump and grind wif'me batty boy

What'd up


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Finally they answered the phone and the news from DH is:

"3 have defrosted fine. One is still 4-cell, the other two have gone back to 3-cell but that is OK apparently. The other one is 1-cell so probably not useable. So we need to see how the others develop overnight."

So, good news, although obviously a bit sad that one didn't make but also pleased that 3 did  - we're due there at 10.15 tomorrow so fingers crossed they keep dividing overnight and that there are (hopefully) 2 good ones ready for ET tomorrow morning.

Have calmed down a lot now - thanks for your support and advice


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy pmsl 

Debs well done hun   

Monkey-Excellent news honey good luck tomorrow


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

well done little snowy monkeyloves!! great news, you must be so relieved, god they took their time calling you

Hi to strawbs & scaredy cat! 

What are you girls like still talking like Ali G at your tender ages! I cant stand the bloke! But am really looking forward to Catherine Tate and laddette to Lady!

NVH any more thoughts on the Gestone matey? Im about 99% sure Im going with it!

Emma- how are you feeling now about this cycle


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Monkey if they are that stage already thats brill. Just to give you an idea, mine were 2/3 cell the day before and 4/5 the morning after at 7am, so thats good love

Loadsa luck and well done    

love
cheesyb  

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesyb said:


> Yo big up homey, here me now
> 
> Cheesyb in 'da house, I is leaving the drill at 5.30 wif 'me baby's father and getting in ou's tool back to the crib
> 
> ...


Nope - not a clue 

Monkeylove -  those little cells keep growing overnight  and are ready to come home to the mothership tomorrow.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

KT, Yeah your right they do but thats only when theyre ill. alot of the time they are just like you and me and then they have an ill period. its never too late to re-train. forensic scientist does sound interesting. i worked in a high security forensic place once, its not for me but it is interesting. 

monkeylove congratulations on your frosties. good luck for tommorrow

cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you make me laugh Debs   "not a clue"

Still I wouldnt ever speak like that, just understand the lingo what with tv and stuff  

Night all

Laters  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Perhaps I should move the radio dial away from BBC Radio 3 then....


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks all - will have a bit of a lie in tomorrow am (if I can sleep!) and then we'll be off to the clinic. Will let you know when I am back home and PUPO.    

Hope everyone has a good evening

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night cheesy   peace  

Gill-Ladette to lady yeahhhh..what time is Catherine Tate 

Dont worry deb i dont understand what cheesy was going on about either    must be late pregnancy hormones or something


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think its on at 9 isnt it? I will go and check now......


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep both on at 9, you will have to tape one!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Bugger

Gill-What cheese do we buy for sho's carrot cake   as im buying all the stuff tomorrow and she hasnt put what cheese you use


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i take it back...sorry sho   its cream cheese


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I made one, its was lovely, but not as moist as Sho's


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

God you lot made me laugh today, especially you Debs    

Won't be around much now until Sunday as we're off on a 'ladies weekend'.  Going home to fake tan but going out with the girls first so the results could be interesting after a few glasses of wine...  

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Monkeylove 

Hope the weekned doesn't drag too much Barney x

See you all soon

Karen x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey that is great news hunny and dont worry about one not making it as they will never allow you to have 4 put back anyway and at least if the not so good ones dont make it you have the best put back rather than them having to decide which are best if you get my drift !!

Good luck for tomorrow and congratulations for becoming a PUPO !!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Have a nice weekend...dont get tangoed   

Gill-Was it easy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs     Punani  I had forgot that one we used to use it all the time when Ali G first came out!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

That came out wrong obviously I use my Punani all the time Its just we used the word alot when it first came about!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT   

Emma - yes very easy, couldnt you just ask 'cook' to rustle it up for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

kate yeah one of my favourites...just realised what cheesy said she said going home to bump and grind with her batty boy...well batty boy means a man who likes men...   have to ask her about that one tomorrow   what does she get up to at home  

Gill-I am the cook


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

What you cooking tonight Em's something yummy?

Yesterday I put a beef curry in my slow cooker at 7.30am and was really looking forward to it being ready and bubbling away when I got home from work at 7 and my interferring DH had turned the bl**dy thing down to low before he left, so it wasnt as tender as it should had been! god did he get a severe gob full from me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yo homies

I go away to snooze on the sofa for a few hours and come back to 6 pages of gossip, innit?  I must admit I was pmsl with da ali g talk, cheesy you cracked me up, I hope dat ur DH isn't a batty boy though innit, cos dat wuld make im really gay innit?    

Good luck to monkeylove and Alisha who will both be PUPO tomorrow!! lets see some more BFP's on here.

No personals tonight, I feel like poo, sore throat and coughing like a loon with a fuzzy head, so I can't remember a word of the last 6 pages anyway


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

monkeylove best of luck tomorrow well done with your     lets hope mr c is on top form      

da ali g talk made me   deb  

sorry ladies not up to speed today - but gather you're all doing ok 

Kt sorry about the cold - poor you

myra glad your'e feeling a bit better

hope the cake baking goes well emma 

nvh glad af turned up for you in the end   

luc did i read you're off to thailand - how fantastic - green with envy 

wilcat hope your'e feeling better tomorrow 

hope some serious dividing has gone on with my embies and they're all fab grades would love to have some  this time - each time we do this it gets harder - that e/c was a grueller this time round - having manic dreams too Here's to being PUPO   should have 2 embies on board tomorrow awwwwww my god 

thanks for the bubbles ladies made me feel heaps better


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - yayyyy to your frosties   although I am now worrying more and more about my two lonely ones.  Good news for you though, I hope they grow big and strong by tomorrow.

Alisha - good luck   

Gill - definately get gestone.  Ann told me they only give gestone to people who get their af before test day as they need something stronger.  So if I were you, I would insist on it  

Listen to all you lot     eh eh man! 

Monkey, barney, minow, ali - do you remember charlie245 from BC   she text me, had her baby boy today by emergency c section unfortunately, but they are both doing great.  I am so chuffed for them.  She had a boy called Sam.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

whatum  

Alisha-Good luck tomorrow  

Nvh-Whats up sister  

Gill-Men   always have to interfere  spag bol with garlic bread here tonight hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yo me b*tch...notin up ere, just chillin wid me man!   

Spag bol - yum!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy made me laugh with her batty boy comment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I saw that    pmsl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - You got jaw ache from all that chewing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah gill will be quiet for a few days   makes a nice change


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

With that gob, i doubt it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah true


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What time you making that cake tomorrow chick


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Making it sunday..if that goes ok i will make d/f's mum one too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't forget us emma  

Better go before dh starts to turn into the hulk cause i'm on FF again!    he's lovely really!

Have a good one and speak to you all tomorrow...good night and god bless each and every 
one of you....kumbiah my lord....kumbiahhhhhhhhh   take it away emma  

ps..dolphin has some new friends


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

You two quite finished! witches work in pairs though  bubble.. bubble.. toil and trouble


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Be careful gill cause I will cast a spell on you   mind you there isn't much
I can do to make you look worse


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo HRT is woking wonders on you matey, Let's just hope it sorts the 'tash' out hey!  

Enough nastiness now I dont like it ! its not in my nature 

Bye for now
The lovely kind caring Gill xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww hun  - big ....only joking, but you already know that.

Considering its not in your nature, you don't do a bad job of being  

Bet you all can't wait til i'm off hrt and buserilin  

Definately going now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!!!

Alisha Good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure there has been much division over night and everything is fine 

Monkey- fingers crossed for you as well love. I really hope it goes well and those frozen ones have behaved themselves and done a bit of dividing over night. 

Can't wait to hear how it goes for you both  

Barney I'm glad everything is going well so far.

NVH- hope the drugs aren't kicking your ass too much  


I believe I am the only black person (in a proper West Indian sense) on this site and I have to say, the funniest thing about the Ali G esque speak is watching you lot get it wrong!!!   

Emma - whatum!!!? What the hell is that!!! Nobody puts the T is there.

As someone said (I think it was NVH) you've either got it or you aint, and you lot sure as s**t  AINT. Stop embarrassing yourselves


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning all!!

Good luck again to everybody gong in today for transfers, collections etc. I'm really hoping everything goes well for you. 

Well my husband was in touch again and apparently he is now back on Wednesday again   Really pleased. Just hoping that this is definite now. I consider myself a strong character, but I have really missed him this time.   Can't wait to have him home again.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning ladies!!

Sho - glad hubby is coming back Wednesday now - that's great news!! You made me laugh dissing everyones Ali G impressions - I have to say I was totally lost!! Going into Staines shopping on Saturday so I'll look out for the Staines massive!!!

Alisha and Monkey - good luck for today     

Morning everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning!

Sho- glad hubby is coming home, I bet you have missed him tons! 

Monkey & Alisha- bet there was some partying in the dish last night , good luck for today!  

NVH- glad we are friends again  I wont be horrid all day today promise 

That Ali G man is on GMTV as I type !not as Ali G though


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning  

I thought that was the whole point of Ali G a **** take and not true to form, as in Staines is about as much of a ghetto as alocal country club    ah well   Caused a laugh  

Loadsa luck to the ladies doing the deed today    

I missed catherine tata as I feel asleep, was it good and who won Ladette to Lady?

love to all  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

cheesy I cant believe you fell asleep and missed it!  Victoria won! I wanted Clara to win though  they all still sounded common as muck but it was good, Im going to miss it!

Catherine Tate wasnt that funny  but maybe it will get better!

How are you this lovely sunny morning?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know me neither Gill, I was really   at myself, STILL waiting for this apparent "blooming and energetic" stage   maybe its working full time, coming home cooking dinner and stuff that seems to be my limit, mind you I did swim my usual 25 lenghts yesterday lunchtime  

Oh thats a shame it wasnt that funny, I suspect it can be over rated some times    I liked Victoria and Clara did looked stunning (saw a clip this morning) but I found her to be a bit, sort of, forgetting her roots a little whilst with Vicky, she really didnt change that much and just made me laugh   especially the first clip of how she used to be falling over drunk     My hubby thinks its disgraceful women being drunk, me personally, thinks its hilarious!!! He must have turned a blind eye from my for years then  

Not overly good this morning, was up usual 6.30am doing stuff before work but feel I have been kicked/winded in the stomach, not sure if its braxton hicks cause I dont know what I am looking for, for obvious reasons, but I was told they dont hurt and these do   in time for the weekend no doubt  

you got any plans this weekend?

love to all   
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I loved Vicky as well especially that bit when she got hammered when they were chaley maids, and was staggering in the morning!

I loved the really pretty liverpudlian girl (is that how you spell it?)  you know the one who was really OTT.

Cant you go home and put your feet up if you feel rubbish? Give your midwife a buzz if your concerned I bet your just over doing it a bit, working, cooking, swimming etc! 

you are very loyal to that place put yourself first go on dare ya!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I know who you mean, the blonde one who was an air hostess and lasted about 5 minutes   yeah she was funny but I can imagine a real handful if you looked a certain way and she took it a certain way, if you get my drift


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - glad your hubby is coming home!  I also have to correct you...in fact my parents are from the West Indies, Trinidad and Guyanna in fact, so I think I more than qaulify to take part.  I might not be able to spell the words but I sure know how to say them.
  Plus Ali G is nothing compared to the way that most west indians speak....I am obviously speaking from experience of my familys neck of the woods.     Drugs are kicking in big time, can you tell  

Gill - yayyyy we're friends    I agree about catherine tate, same old stuff reallly.

Good luck monkey and alisha    

Cheesy - it was   yesterday....where is kate from the staines massive anyway    GO HOME and chill


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah but NVH your just a small island gyal. That doesn't count    
Drugs or no drugs I'll still kick you're ass  

I didn't watch any of that ladette to Lady series. I stopped watching Catherine Tate in the last series. I didn't think she was that good anymore   

Well   I finally managed to get all my notes from Hammersmith!!!! And it only took 6 months. So much for their 6 month policy!!

well the good thing is that we have it all now and can go to Woking prepared. Its a good job I got cracking with it as soon as we parted ways with Hammersmith and didn't wait. 

Wildcat- Hows the old drip drip going love? hope its all behaving itself in there  

I wonder how everyone is getting on this morning. Exciting times


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think AF must be due  I just wrote out my cards for the kids Ive been working with for the past 2 years and I sound like a right old wise owl! I got very tearful

I am going there for my leaving lunch today, joe who is 7 is really gutted! he is a sensitive little soul, and has been in tears at bedtime! shame he didnt think about that when he screamed at me when it was bath or homework time   

Im normally quite hard to all this,  maybe its just that Mum & Dad have been really supportive about TX etc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh Gill, can't be easy leaving them when you are so attached.  What with pmt and what we are all going
through its not surprising you are    hope you have a lovely lunch with them tho.

Sho - they may be small islands, but they rock!!    here's my    come and kick it!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Sho, you should have said - "Is it cos I is black?" that was always one of my favourite ali g lines, cracked me up especially as Sacha baron choen is really white LOL, I can't wait to see the Borat movie, I remember my nans reaction a few months ago when she saw a pic of Borat in Heat mag that was laying around in my kitchen, he was wearing that oh so sexy swimming trunks thing that is like a gstring that pulls up and goes over his shoulders in lime green, with his shoes and socks on. My nan is 88 and she nearly wet herself laughing!

Monkeylove and Alisha - thinking of you voth this morning - just think this afternoon you will both be PUPO!!!!     thoughts for the little embies - I expect they've all been partying in the incubator overnight and gossiping like their mums!

Cheesy - go home love if you dont feel well - only 40 days to go at work so you got nothing to lose now!

I dont watch either of those shows, so I have no clue what you are all talking about! MrW wouldn't watch ladette to lady as things like that just annoy him! I was in bed early last night anyway as I felt poo, feeling much better today though and although bleeding still there - it's very little again so I'm not worried.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat-   Of course the funniest thing about the borat character is the fact that Sacha Baron Coen is Jewish, playing a Muslim. That is what makes it funny when Borat says thigns like "throw the jew down the well"! I mean its awful, it makes me cringe and I have to turn off becuase I'm embarrassed but it is funny. I don't know how he does it all with a straight face. I want to see the film as well.

Glad you're ok

NVH-   don't think I won't


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Had my scan this morning and as I suspected I am not ready for E/C on Monday. The good news is that the follies have grown since Wednesday so I am to keep on the same dose over the weekend and back in on Monday at 10.00 for another scan.
*
Barney* - It was nice to see a familiar face in the wating room. Hope that you a nice relaxing weekend ready for Monday.

*Monkeylove * and *Alisha* - Thinking of you both today and hope that E/T goes well. Look forward to hearing your news later.

You all made me laugh yesterday with your Ali G talk although a lot of it was beyond my comprehension!

*Sho * - You must be so pleased that DH is coming home on Wednesday. Not long to wait now.
*
Cheesy* & *Wildcat -* Please take things easy if you are not feeling to well as you both have precious loads to take care of.

I watched Ladette to Lady last night - they all certainly looked the part but when they opened their gobs they certainly couldn't be mistaken for ladys!

Best get on with some work. I am working from home today which is lovely.

Jules xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> *The Woking Ladies - Who's who
> Let me know any updates
> Deb*
> 
> ...


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all!

Just back from my third progress scan and it is all good news - 14 follies now, biggest ones around 24 and the smallest 15 I think. Most are around 20ish and the lining is 10.8. They took blood and are calling back to tell me if EC is on Mon or Tues, Mr R is doing extra ECs next week as Mr C is away I think. Really hoping that we go ahead for Mon and so is DH cause he has juggled his appointments so that Mon and Wed are pretty clear. Fingers crossed.

*Jules* - Nice to bump into you. How did the scan go? Are you in for EC Mon, Tues or Wed? Hope all went well.  Just read your post, hope it is good news at Mon's scan and you will only be a couple of days behind me.

*Alisha and Monkeylove* - Good luck for ETs today  

*Gill * - Hope the cards aren't too tear stained! Will you keep in touch with the family?

*Ali and Luc* -   just wanted to sent you two lovely ladies a big hug!

*NVH* - Nice to see those drugs are taking effect! 

*Sho * - Glad DH is back soon 

*Wildcats* - I see that you are now 9 wks pg  well done you two!

Better go as I only managed to make 2 cards yesterday (not v impressive!) and I have a v patient doggie lying at my feet who would love a long walk thro the ranges! Have a good day everyone! Pop in again in a bit.

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- really glad your making good progress.hopefully your transfer will be on monday.  

jules- aahh nevermind. the good thing is that you are making progress and those follicles are getting nice and big. I bet its all systems go on Monday and you'll be in before you know it for collection.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - yeah, I have heard that the borat movie manages to offend just about everybody, but he does it with a smile and gets away with it!  Glad to hear that DH is back on Weds, I guess you'll be a busy lady on weds night  

Jules, sorry to hear you are going to be delayed again, at least your follies will be nice and juicy by the time they are ready to pop out some eggs, YOu'll be in on Weds for sure!

Barney - well done to you too - OMG there will be 4 of you on the 2ww next week!! yaaayyy

Emma's quiet this morning!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat- are you working at the mo or just trying to rest up?

Barney- Great news on the scan   yes I will keep in touch with them and proberly still help them out if im aroung in the holidays!

Jules- its all sounds positive, I  had to stimm a bit longer too but its worth the wait to get good juicy eggs good luck  

Sho you not baking this morning?

was it Luc who had Gestone? Im going to ask Mr R for it next cycle defo!

NVH - Wheres dolphin?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Sho-My other halfs family are jamaican and anyone not from jamaica they call smallies  

Nvh-Morning smally   love you really how are the s/e  

Gill-Love you  

Barney-Well done hun  

Jules-Keep your tummy warm and keep drinking the water

Wildcat-Glad the bleeding is slowing down

Cheesy-Call the m/w

By the way sho or gill where did you buy the cream cheese for the cake, as sainsburys reckon they dont have it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies, going home soon as dont feel great, will probably pop on over the weekend, if not have a good one all

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi All sorry it has just taken me ages to catch up all your posts.
I cant believe we are going to have 4 people on the 2WW next week how exciting.

I have an excellent getting ready for Christmas email for forwarding if anyone of you want to PM or MSN me I will email it to you you will love it !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Good girl you go home and get some sleep ring the m/w if you still feeling funny hun  

Kate-Can you pm me with it please


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - sorry to hear about the delay but it will be all worth it in the end.   

Barney -  good follies...good luck for Monday        get back to making those cards  

Emma - Small and sweet i'd say!  Jamaica is out there on its own, whereas in our neck of the woods we have T&T, St Lucia, Grenada,
Barbados, Venezuala....need I go on!!     

Sho - I'm shaking in my boots   NOT  

Cheesy - hope you feel better soon.  Have a great weekend  

kate - pm me too please


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma did the picture come out ? if so I will forward it to you too tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - dolphins gots some friends now    will take a pic over the weekend and show ya!  

Got a busy weekend so not sure i will be online much.  Dh's parents are over and we are 
busy prepping the other house for tennants on Thurs    couldn't think of better things
to do with my time  

Off to lunch now....catch ya later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Ya mad!!!! I can't believe you're boasting about being from those tin pot small islands where they eat monkey!!! Monkey eater  

emma - who you spoke to in Sainsbury's is an idiot. I ge tit from there all the time. It comes in a small pot 150g I think. It their Taste the Difference one. Just had a look at the tub in my fridge it says "soft cheese" on the lid but it is cream cheese. It should be by the philadelphia.Idiots!!!! Tell them to phone me I'll sort them out  

4 people on the big wait. Wow. That's going to be interesting..... I'll tread softly next week then.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-No it didnt   i have pm'd you 

Nvh-Sorry hun, bet dolphin is sooooo excited about his new friends...hope they dont wreck the place with all night parties 

Sho-Will go again tomorrow mind you it was purley way think there all a bit backward...and he was a manager


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

HHHmmm cant get it to work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

talking of cake reminds me of nuts where is minow  

Dont worry kate, can you not post it on here


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I bet if I emailed it to Elly she would be able to but I cant get it to work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Eat monkey - are you crazy women!!  go and get some education cause it sounds like could do
with it!     
I can't be too nasty cause emma's df comes from there, so don't want to be disrespectful!  not like
you Jamaicans who don't give a f*ck

Emma - dolphin is doing back flips with excitement    
  Nuts


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

After all that Emma you probably wont think it was that good but after all the tame ones I have seen over the years I thought it was quite good!! Sad I know!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Will have a look and let you know  

Nvh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Seen it    that was


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Who needs to email me? Feel free - I'm a lady of leisure at the moment so got nothing better to do with my time! Although I do have a client tomorrow so I will earn som pennies this week


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just back from lunch, had a burger (no bun kate) and salad! 100% beef not monkey!  

Kate - pm me please!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

lol burger not monkey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hhmmmm burger! I'd love a burger. Daren't have anything though because I've not eaten very well over the last few days. I've had my neice with me and I like to treat her so I've put on 2 lbs I think. I need to shed it quickly so no crap for me. 

NVH- are you just avoiding carbs while you're in treatment or do you do that all the time anyway? I don't think there are any carbs in monkey so maybe you should go back to your roots     Seriously though, I'm interested in this.  Someone my mom knows has just got pregnant after years of trying. She has PCOS and had all the drilling blah blah. They put her on that metformin and she got pregnant on her own. She was saying that she never even knew she had it because her periods were always pretty regular no facial hair or anything. The only thing she said was that she foud it hard to lose weight. She's not fat, but probablly like myself, carryng a few pounds, so I was wondering about this after what I told you about that doctor who said my ovaries were poly cystic and then said nothing about it again.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho yeah met is quite good to take for that and also with clomid too....

Kate-Have you tried clomid


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Burgers don't have to be full of crap...the ones I eat are 100% BEEF!  I also make burgers myself and great for pco people!
The only monkey I eat are Monkey nuts!    NOT the genetalia kind      the hard salty kind...   better stop cause
i feel myself digging a bigger hole here    

Sho - basically it sounds like your friend has PCO and not PCOS, there is quite a difference and metformin has been known
to work wonders.  I have always known that my body can't really cope with carbs and i only have to look at them to put on 
weight.  It was only when I went for tx and they told me i had slight PCO that it all clicked into place.  I try and avoid them
as much as possible and only save them for a treat. Its definately worth watching your carbs and when you go and see
the cons they will tell you exactly the same.  I couldn't believe when Mr C told me that i mustn't eat them! At last i've got
a valid excuse not to eat them, which   everyone up cause they always say i'm, doing atkins!  

Phew that was a bit of an essay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-What is the difference between pco and pcos


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - PCOS is he actual syndrome. People with this don't have regular periods, they don't ovulate every month, hence the reason whey it is difficult to get pg and have a lot of s/e like facial hair, spots, thinning hair, ovary cysts and excessive weight.
People with PCO just have poly cycstic ovaries...don't really understand it 100% myself but basically no cysts on ovaries, no s/e, don't suffer from weight gain and have normal periods.  Basically Mr C told me that unless I was going through tx i would never know.  However people with PCO still have a tendancy to put on weight with carbs cause it produces insulin and thats what is hard to digests...body produces too much hence the weight gain!  I hope i have got that right    Its a very basic version anyway...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash yes you have it correct and I have PCOS  

I am on Metformin but no I havent had Clomid what does that do??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Clomid makes you ovulate, i tried it before to boost, little did i know i had a blocked tube   s/e  are horrible though same as d/r   it produces sometimes more than one egg they normally give it to you before you even think about ivf, depending on partners sperm   
It comes in tablet form i started on 1 tablet the 1st month, then 2 the 2nd month and 3 the 3rd, you take it between day 1-6 of your cycle but only for 4/5 days then stop


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate  - you don't have all those s/e though   it didn't look like it from your pic "

I was put on clomid by the NHS..stupid idiots as dh's count was useless    what a waste of time that
was


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know i think they just give it out anyway as its a cheap drug


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh but the potential s/e are horrible! 

Got a meeting at 2pm    there's a lot of   going on in my posts eh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah your right they are horrible s/e   and yes there is a lot of   in your posts...but just think its FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They sound lovely!! No I have never had them we were very lucky we were fast tracked straight to ICSI by our consultant rather than having to try everything else first as we had been trying for 3 1/2 years at the time hubby had a low count and I had PCOS and they basically said there is no way it will happen natually  

Tash I have the weight issue, I also get facial hair (i have to pluck regulary but dont tell anyone) Luckily I dont suffer from spots, I only have about 8 periods a year and I loose clumps of hair all the time but luckily my hair is so thick anyway I normally pay the hairdresser to thin it for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey kate that sounds a nightmare


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Me too kate, so similar it's amazing!!! Sorry i am just lurking and not posting much today but had to jump in when I saw your post!!

'Lo everyone!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You kind of just get used to it Emma, Sorry you are in the same boat Kerry but if we both get our BFP's we wont care!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry that is you Kate and Strawbs who have this then...oh you can all swap notes and help each other  

How are the d/r s/e   kerry


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouldn't care if I had full beard and was bald if I get a sticky BFP!!!!  

S/e are not too bad Emma , thanks for asking. Had the RAGING hump yesterday morning at work and whilst I was very aware of being a bear with a sore head I just couldn't not be like it, if you know what I mean!! Felt fine in the afternoon and full of the joys of spring - my boss was killing himself laughing when I walked in this morning and wanted to know if he had to wear a hard hat!!! Other than that, headachey and v.v. tired but then AF is here and tend to be like that anyway!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I liked that kerry..imagine if you were bald with a full beard  
Glad the s/e's arent too bad hun


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

The three of us can then be hairy ones in the corner!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

captain cave men   ooppps


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

I am pleased to be able to tell you that et went well and I am now PUPO with 2 embies on board. 2 of them had carried on dividing overnight so they were a 7 cell and a 5 cell by 10 this morning. They were both grade 2 but hopefully that won't make any difference to the outcome    . My test date is 2 weeks today on November 10th so now for the hard bit with the 2ww. Having a relaxing weekend and then back to work next week in the hope that it makes the time go quicker but I know that it's going to be a long wait until the test.

Alisha - hope your et went well and glad I will have a companion on the 2ww. Here's to BFPs for both of us on November 10th.

Barney and Jules - glad your scans went well - good luck with your ec next week.

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I have missed anything important. Off now to watch some trashy tv.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate/kerry - you're secrets are safe with us!  we won't tell anyone and as you say who cares
if you get pg.

Congrats on being PUPO monkey - what happened with your 3rd embie    thats 2 out of 4 for you, i've only
got 2    OMG OMG what if mine don't survive!    
Anyway good luck on your 2ww      

Emma - captain cave man     you're a terror  

In a rush now to go to acu - hope to speak to you all later or sometime over the weekend if I get chance


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH - I am presuming that the 3rd one didn't divide overnight - in all the excitement of having 2 good ones left I stupidly didn't ask about the other one   I am sure yours will defrost fine though - plenty of people get 100% defrosting rate and I am sure you will be one of those!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Thats excellent news hun...you carry on watching the trashy tv  

Nvh-Try not to panic hun im sure yours will be fine..if not i will sell you one of my dolly mixtures


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec

*D/Ring * 

MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
Jules77
BarneyBear - E/C 30th Oct
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Steffan - Testing 1st Nov
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz

[/quote]


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I am pleased to report that I am in for EC on Monday! Just got the call. I am getting a bit nervous now, this cycle seems to have been so quick. I spose it's the 2ww that drags! Might go to the cinema on Sunday, anyone recommend anything??

*Monkeylove* - Yaaaaaaaaay!  you are PUPO! Well done. Sounds like those 2 embies divided nicely, sure they will be very happy in their new home! Enjoy a relaxing weekend.

*NVH* - Don't worry love, I am sure your 2 embies will be strong and survive the thaw. I am sending them lots of positive energy right now! 

*Alisha * - Hope you got on OK today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done monkeylove    bless those little frosties!

Are you with embie yet Alisha?

Emma- what you up to this weekend anything juicy, I am home alone as DH is working Sat & Sun  and Im skint so no shopping for me!

NVH - looking forward to seeing Dolphins buddies  Im really struggling to keep  and not make rude comments to you, but I will keep my promise and be nice to you all day  your frosties will be strong im sure just like their Mum  

barney- exciting stuff, will be thinking  for you 

Cheesy- hope you feel better later matey 

I was on clomid, it was horrid, and a total waste of time! EVIL STUFF 

No one answered me earlier , was Luc on Gestone?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congratulations Monkey enjoy your relaxing weekend

Barney well done hunny good luck for Monday

Tash I am sure yours will be fine and dont forget even 50% still gives you the 1 and it only takes one!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Sorry hun, not sure what luc was on why dont you pm her  
D/f is away tomorrow comes back sunday... lovely cant wait   having a friend over saturday evening then im baking my cakes on sunday one for us and one for d/fs mum  

Barney-Woohooo good luck for monday


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to say  and congrats to those that are PUPO and going for E/C in the next few days 

Starting to feel nervous again as we have the 2nd of the fetal brain scans on Monday morning at the fetal medicine unit of St Georges in Tooting. Anyone know a good way to stop me biting my finger nails?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cover them in Hot Chilli Powder!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

My dad used to smear English Mustard on mine!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

OOOOOOOOhhhhhhh Gill that must've been horrible! Did it work


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- Great news!!!! Really pleased for you. Its motoring now but next week you'll be ripping your hair out because its dragging.

i went with my neice to see CLICK on Wednesday and it was really funny. Adam Sandler is in it and David Hasselhoff has a very funny small role. Christopher Walken is in it too.  

If we hadn't gone to see that we would have seen The Devil Wears Prada. Apparently that is good as well. Treat yourself honey

NVH- thanks for the tips on PCO. I think that must be what the guy was on about. I will be mentioning it to Mr R when I go to see him. I think I'll try cutting out some carbs as well to see how I feel. Thing is I LOVE  carbs. What the hell do you eat!!! Don't bother saying monkey either gyal  

Monkey- you must be delighted with your outcome.   I was told that they like your embryos to stay at 50% after thawing. So if an 8 cell goes down to 4, that's fine. You were doing really well so the fact that they have gone on to divide is brilliant news. Well done.   Look after yourself now.

Charlies mum- try not to worry. Everything has been fine so far, so there's no reason for it to take a turn now. I'm sure it will be great but I can understand why you are nervous. My husband buys that nail varnish that tastes awful to try and stop himself biting. Tastes absolutely foul!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Gill I was on gestone. Sorry i just read that you asked if i was on it but what would you like to know? i think i missed the rpevious message with the question. 

Luc


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monkeylove - well done hun on being PUPO - let's hope you can join me, cheesy and Deb on the beans on board list! 

Alisha - same to you hun - you must also be PUPO by now!! Stop keeping us in suspense!

Deb, try sticking some false nails on - plastic is harder to chew - or treat yourself to a trip to the nail bar and get some acrylics - you'll never bite those off!

Great news Barney for Monday!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Monkeylove - Congrats on being PUPO. I hope that you get lots of rest over the weekend and that your 2 little embies are snuggling in to their new home. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Barney - So pleased you had the go ahead for Monday. What time do you have to take your Pregnyl? Rest up this weekend and carry on drinking all that water.

Alisha - Hope everything went well for your today - come on and tell us your news!

Deb - I really hope the scan goes ok for you on Monday.

Tash - I am sure your little ones will survive the thaw. Keep   


 to everyone else

Only 2 more days until my brother arrives home - horay!

Jules xxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Luc I just pm'd you 

Barney- no it didnt work at all, I just used to wash it off and am still prone to nail biting when Im a stress head!

Jules- what do you have planned for bro  anything exciting

Sho I fancied click and the  wear prada too


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks girls!

*Jules* - I am taking my last Buserlin at 7.30pm on Sat night and then 5000 IU (not 10000 IU this time) at 9.30pm later that evening. Sunday is a drug free day!!! How are you feeling Jules? How many follies do you have at the moment?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jules- I just noticed that you have 4 frosties  may I ask why you are doing fresh cycle?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Barney - I had 13 Follies today. A bit uneven this time as I have 9 on the right side and only 4 on the left. A couple were at size 15 but most were around 10-12. I am hoping they will get a spurt on over the weekend and when I go on Monday it will be all systems go for Wednesday. Enjoy your drug free day on Sunday!

Gill - You are right, I do have 4 frosties, but I am lucky enough to have NHS funding this time, and since they are paying we are doing a fresh cycle rather than using our Frosties so they are waiting patiently incase it doesn't work this time - although I am thinking positively I promise!
Haven't got too much planned for my Brother yet -  We are off for a curry on Sunday as he has heard us mention loads of time the place we go to up the road and wants to go out for a family meal on his first night (jet lag permitting) his wife and kids arrive 3 weeks later so priority is to find somewhere for them to live, and get him a job. 

Jules xxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules I am sure that they will keep growing over the weekend and it will be good news on Mon's scan.  

Going to go downstairs and watch the second Bridget Jones film again, looking forward to drooling over Colin Firth   , Going to be watching all my favourite DVDs over the next week or so, will be nice to watch the ones that I want to watch and not have to compromise with DHs choices!!!  

Have a great weekend everyone! Probably drop in at some point, can't keep away!   xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jules- that explains it then  isnt it sad that you say that you are 'lucky enough to get NHS funding this time' and Im sure you are grateful and consider yourselves lucky, but so you b***dy well should be entitled  as we all should, good on ya matey!    you can use those frosties for brothers and sisters for this little one and have a huge brood  

Got to go now off to accupuncture
Slater
Gill xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just had a call from the Victoria Wing to confirm when I was testing and I explained about my AF. We talked about my next treatment and she wasn't sure whether I would be on a short or long protocol next time so I'm posting to pick wildcats brains about exactly how yours differed from the original protocol you were on?
I'm hoping to have a cycle over/straight after xmas depending on my afs but I'm not sure how it will work if I'm on the short protocol.

Well done Monkeylove look after yourself. And you Barney bear. I bet the weekend is going to drag a bit now.

Hello to everone else

Sarah x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sarah - the short protocol skipped the down-regging and went straight to stimulation. Woking decided to do it after wildcat ovulated approx 90 minutes before egg collection first-time around (how gutted were we?).

However, depending on the drugs it seems the short cycle is more expensive then the long one but if you're impatient for a result it's waaaaay less waiting 

Hello and hoorah to all the 2ww/PUPO ladies and a healthy dose of stiucky vibes all around ! ! !


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi, me again!

Just wondering why I've got to take only 5000 IU of Pregnyl (ie 1 water and 1 powder), last time I took 10000 IU. Has anyone else had to take just 1 powder??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sarah - as MrW said, the short protocol is no down reg - you start on day 2 of your cycle with stimms and 2 weeks later go in for ec - I very much enjoyed this cycle as it was SO much faster, and no grumpiness on buserelin!  It was more expnsive as you have to take a drug called cetrotide to stop ovulation while stimming, but it was worth it for me as one of my little ones stuck this time

Barney - If I remember rightly emma had 5000 on her last go, we were on the same schedule and I was given 10,000 - I'm not sure why though, it's possible that because she was over stimmer? Emma - do you know why hun?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Going back to the low carbs thing, I've been investigating this afternoon.
I know what foods are high and low carb/high or low protein, but my problem is what the hell do you serve with food.

Say for example you want chicken, you can't have pasta, rice, potatoes cous cous. So what do you put with it. Curry: no rice no naan!!

Help!!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you wildcats! That sounds good to me, less waiting and avoiding those fabulous menopausal symptoms sounds like the way to go. Having a little of my own oestrogens around at the start of stims to help things along also sounds good. I suspect my weight means my ovaries are used to a higher level of hormones. 

I'm considering splashing out on a personal trainer to help me get the weight off over the next two months. My mind is motivated but it doesn't seem to be transfering motivation down to my little legs to get them moving on a regular basis. 

Sarah xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pretty Much!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been watching the low carb thread and wondering why you don't just buy a low carb cookbook? If you search on Amazon there seems to be loads of them out there and they aren't expensive, lots of ideas, even a veggie one!

I have the atkins book as we did this a few years ago when it first came out - didn't work for me, but I kept the book, there is a chicken curry recipie in there, but it doesn't say what you should eat the curry with! (helpful!)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovelies

Well did you miss me then?.......(I'll give you nuts Emma!    )

Had to just skim all the chat as still mega busy, got steam coming off my fingers they've been working over time so much!
Looks like we've got some good news though a Pupo and a couple of nearly Pupos     keep em coming girls!

Nothing to report here really, inbetween the practice I've not managed to do a lot! Gone off food and feeling a bit sicky but I guess that could be lask of sleep and over work!

Gig tomorrow so won't be around then either. Got quite a lot on at the moment (maybe it's a good thing that we couldn't go ahead this time round) so can't get on much but thinking of you all.
lol
minow x

oh and by the way i have a couple of good vegie low carb books (I can adjust recipes to suit the Vegan side of things) let me know if anyone wants details...though I think you lot are all meat eaters so probably don't need them.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Here are a couple of websites I found that look quite good:

http://www.lowcarbluxury.com/lowcarb-recipes.html

http://www.lowcarbcafe.com

Hi minow!! welcome back

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for sending my   vibes for my two embies - you're all very sweet  

Gill - you're doing great being nice  

Sho - yeh wildcats right, at first its a bit   but you soon get used to it.  Buy a cook book, that will give you a good base to start.  Its easy once you get going.  I tend to have veggies and salad with everthing.  When I have curry, you can have the side orders with it or just stick to tikka or tandoori!

Monkeylove - thanks for answering.  No matter what I know I am going to worry myself silly!  All I could think of at acu today was what if they don't survive then all these drugs are for nothing  

Sarah - sorry i must have missed your post about af.... 

Barney - good luck again for Monday! You and Monkey have flown through this tx but you did the last two aswell.  Hope its a good sign for you both  

Alisha - hope everything is ok with you and your embies   

Oh minow you decided to join us    we did wonder where you were   anyway enjoy the gig and catch up with you another time.  You've for a recipe for everything eh!  

Off to a leaving do tonight in Windsor, so have a good evening all.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Wildcat I have a couple of cookers books and as much the recipies are raelly nice it is only a meat dish or a curry etc we just have to get used to having things with no accompanment


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

If any of you are still around there's a thread on the media forum about the daily mail looking for thoughts on the one vs two embie issue. I won't respond as if I do my hatred of the daily mail will become very apparent but I though some of you might like to offer your thoughts?

Sarah xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]   YEAH   ...well done Monkeylove and Alisha[/fly]
Barney..all the best for Mon.....thanks for the  
NVH...your little frosties will be fine.....stop worrying 
Cheesy...hope you are resting
Sarah... iwas on the short protocol as well and it was great
Jules...you follies will have grown loads by Mon  have a great time with your brother
Managed to get out in the garden yesterday for 4 hours, cut the grass, pulled up weeds, cut stuff back...garden looks really good now......went to Homebase today and got a few more plants to fill the gaps.
   to the rest of the mad gang
Have a great weekend....think of me on Sat night, dressed as a bat and probably very drunk.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh batty how are you   only joking ali have a lovely time at the halloween party..i want to come..i love halloween  

Wildcat-Yeah i over stimulated had 25 follies   so only had 5000 of the pregnyl felt lousy afterwards tired,sick and headaches all i could do was sleep  

This low carb thing sounds good might have a look into that  i have printed off a few nice recipes off the bbc website as you can choose what you like and have included shows lovely carrot cake reciepe in there 

Sarah-How much is the personal trainer and when you have found one let me know as im too lazy to go to a gym and need to tone up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- Am I readng that right, have you put my recipe on the BBC website 

Minow- Hello!!!! Glad you're back. I love your opinions. Hows the practice going. I feel the cello is one hell of a challenge. I'm definitely still a weedy reedy eve though I have fallen out of love with the flute.

Wildcat-   As ever the voice of reason. I loved it when you said, "why don't you just buy a cook book". Yes it would be easier. I can ge my head around the low carb bit, its the accompaniments that bother me. How can you have curry or chinese for that matter without rice??!! It should be against the law. Anyway, more research is required from me, and possibly a purchse at the weekend.

Sarah- I had to lose about 2 stone when I wanted to join the Army. I restricted my diet and joined a gym. Luckily the gym I joined gave a "personal trainer" type person. Basically he was someone who I could talk to whenever I went into the gym and he gave me a personalised programme. He came over whenever I was in there to see how I was getting on and I checked in with him after every 10 sessions for and "upgrade" of my programme. It was really helpful. Maybe you could look for a gym that will offer you that service rather than splashing out on some Mr Motivator type who will make you run in the rain.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Well done Monkey, congrats on your two embies, loads of luck for the next two weeks 

Ali, happy halloween party, have fun 

Jules, good luck for mondays scan 

Barney, also good luck for monday 

Nvh, have fun at the leaving do in windsor, i love windsor, i used to live near there in Colnbrook

Sho, glad hubbie is coming home soon, i know how it feels when hubbie is away, gets very lonely

Emma, hi hun, get down that gym, you lazy mare  by the way you dont need to tone up you have a lovely figure, all tiny and cute 

Hi to everyone else, weekend off hoorrahhyy!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-No you nutter, im making a file of my fav recipes and pulled some of the bbc website 

Myra-Hope your ok


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - I wonder why I am to take 5000 Pregnyl when I haven't over stimulated - 14 follies isn't over stim is it?? I am sure it will be fine, just like to worry about something!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

not bad, really bored as dh away till tomorrow, he had to stay another day, due to a meeting, they asked him to come next week for the meeting but he arranged it for today so nothing would disrupt our appointment next week

Only 3 days for you, excited for you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Barney, 14 follies thats really great, so pleased for you, hope i get that many


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- good. I thought I was going to have to kick your ass along with NVH's  

I have been looking at some recipes on the internet and quite frankly I don't think I will be able to do it.

How do you live without cake, pasta , rice and potato?? impossible.

Barney- If you're worried why don't you give them a ring. I wouldn't worry too much though, I'm sure there's a very good reason why you are having the dose you are. Its probably something to do with your blood tests or something. Try not to worry.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Not sure honey, have you asked them why your on 5000  

Myra-Enjoy the time while d/h is away..i know i will   i love having time to myself sometimes  

Sho-honey you could never kick my ass


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Have a great weekend, hopefully catch up with you sometime over the weekend, know what you mean though, at least i can watch what i like on tv without him moaning

Take care hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Myra, have a good weekend


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I'm  going to say good night ladies

Have a good weekend. x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for the   you lovely ladies
& sorry i didn't log on sooner but felt a bit heavy?/awkward down there when we got back so had a lay down. .well the good news is i'm PUPO and have two very good embies on board   so we're very very pleased and we also have    3 snow babies which is just fantastic   YIPPEEEE

Monkeylove well done hun that's brilliant   PUPO to you - so glad someone is going through the same at the same time if you know waht i mean!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Huge congratulations !!      

Lets hope good news follows in 2 weeks
Bendybird.x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just had a thought, with the time change this weekend will I need to take my buserelin jab an hour earlier? Normally do it at 8, should I be doing it at 7 as that would be 8, if you know what I mean?? 

Can't believe I have got up from my bed to ask this question but it's playing on my mind!!

Hope you are all tucked up tight in bed!!

Congrats Alisha and Monkey on being PUPO!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks bendy   cheers fingers yeah I thinks that's right


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning ladies!!

Well its amazing. I tried out the low carbs things yesterday. I only had carbs for breakfast and hav elost 2lbs over night. This is clearly the way forward for eggs and fat clearly.

I will be soaking my frite today ready for my Christmas cake as well. Hopefully it will be second time lucky. I cooked and ate the last one  

Alish- brilliant news. I was worried about you yesterday. Your embryos look great, am I right in thinking they are 4 cells, my screen is too small, but I do like to have a good look at the little pictures people put on.

So here's to a peaceful 2WW for you and monkey.   for positives for both of you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi sho ohh that's lovely cheers me dear yeah they're 4 cell    
well done on the 2lbs! hope the baking goes well today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Alisha well done you , sweet embies   heres lots of                    

Sho- wow thats a result 2 lb's overnight, just you wait to DH is home with all that  and the new diet you will be sorted! 

Its mighty quiet on here today


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Alisha, embies look lovely 

Hi Gill, how are you today 

Sho, keep up the good work with the low carbs 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning Myra, Im good ta! are you all better now? 

I have just been reading up on the ivf & asprin thread, Im a bit confused as to why Mr R has said I have to have it next time,as I believe it improves the blood flow to the uterus and helps womb lining but mine has never been thin?  any one else had it or have any pearls of wisdom for me?

Where is everyone, Im home alone today with only Tesco's and cleaning the bathroom to look forward to


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning gill & myra 
sorry can't help with the aspirin thing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Gill-I have to take aspirin from day i start d/r's too it basically thins the blood going to the uterus and improves the lining so you may find its even thicker next time  its not a bad thing hun, actually it helped me i think but when i had the ectopic Mr R told me to stop as my wound was leaking blood all over the bed for a few days and he needed my blood to clot, im hoping that wasnt the reason for my m/c...try it an see you have nothing to loose 

Alisha-Well done hun good luck for testing, get plenty of rest for the next couple of days   

Bendy-Hows the d/r going hun  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning!

*Alisha * - Well done on being PUPO   those embies sound great and 3 frosties too is fab. Loads of luck for the 2ww...hopefully joining you and Monkeylove on Wed! 

*Gill * - I have been taking baby asprin this time as when I asked the Nuffield about it they said that the research hasn't been totally conclusive but it wouldn't do any harm and were happy for me to take it if I want to. Acu is also spossed to be good for increasing blood flow to the uterus, right? I just figured that altho I didn't have any probs with my lining (like you) it wouldn't do any harm and imagined everything getting really nice and thick, ready for (hopefully) 2 lovely embies! Anything to boost the chances eh? 

Morning Sho, Emma, Myra and anyone else who is about!  Couldn't sleep last night as had funny feelings in my stomach - hope there are lots of eggs waiting patiently for Mr R to collect on Mon! Might go and have a little nap in a bit.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Alisha - that's great news on your embies and fab that you have three frosties as well - they will be perfect for a sibling in a couple of years' time.     for the 2ww - one day down, only 13 to go - yikes! 

Barney - good luck for ec on Monday. Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned and looking forward to hearing how it all goes on Monday. I am sure you will get two lovely embies for transfer and then some for freezing as well.

Hi Gill, Emma, Sho and Myra - hope you have a nice saturday. 

I am having a very lazy day today, pottering around the flat and just about to make some french onion soup (loads of onions in our organic vegetable box this week). And then more tv this afternoon and evening - we're making our way through series 4 of 24 - v good for taking my mind off the 2ww.

Have a good day all

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Alisha - gorgeous embies! 

Make sure you and Monkeylove rest up this weekend and keep them little ones nice and snug so they get comfy in there and stick in!

Sho - well done on the weight loss, 2lb is a lot - are you sure you didn't have a HUGE poo this morning!!      (sorry am in one of those moods lol)  

Barney - don't worry about not sleeping, you will get plenty of sleep when Mr R knocks you out on Monday!  Take it easy this weekend and look after those follies!

Hi Emma!! Not long for you now still you start

Gill, I have to go to Tescos' later too - not terribly exciting is it?

Hello Myra!  - anyone else been on this morning?? Hello to you too!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Just thought I would pop on quickly before dh's parents arrive!

Alisha - Congrats on being PUPO, sending you and monkeylove lots of       

Sho - the carb thing seems daunting to start with but you'll soon get the hang of it.  Its well worth it if it helps towards your bfp!  Stop moaning and get on with it     If you loose weight in the process then thats a bonus!  I suppose its not easy with all those yummy cakes you're baking.

Wildcat - maybe it was a big poo    hope you are feeling ok today.

Barney - don't worry too much about your dosage, i'm sure they know what they are doing.

Emma - hope you have a lovely time with your friend.  Enjoy the *****ing   

Gill - i'm on 2 x aspirin.  As emma says it won't do any harm and it such a low dosage.  

I have an exciting day of tesco's too, not to mention having to go round the house we are renting out to do some painting, gardening and upholstry work!  Great eh!    Plus cook lunch for dh's parents when they arrive!  so much for resting during tx!  mind you there will be 4 of us doing the work so hopefully it won't take too long.  

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha!!

Wildcat-   Don't joke. I usually make sure I have a poo before I get on the scales and couldn't go this morning, so imagine the weight loss if I HAD managed!! I might have even broken the 12st barrier who knows.

It will all be ruined tonight though. I'm baby sitting again this afternoon and my friend likes to treat me to a curry afterwards. I' ll just have to have a tiny bit of rice and no bread  

NVH- I'm sorry but life without carbs for me is one hell of a big deal. Don't end up this shape living on lettuce love   NO, I'm sure I'll get used to it. There's a section on vegetables in my Gary Rhodes book so I should be able to find some sort of replacement to potatoes and pasta in there.  

Crap day for me so far. Bored bored bored. Nowt to do at all. I would give the house a good clean bu for the fact I've done it many many times since dh has been away and want to give it a really good one on Tuesday before he comes home. Boring info I know.


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've decided I'm on a pre-diet weekend and since I've fancied fish and chips all week I'm having them for lunch - well battered sausage and chips anyway. 

I ought to put some bulbs in the garden this afternoon but I bet it'll start raining before I do. I also ought to do some house work but it seems such a lot to get through before X factor starts!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks again 

*ladies can i eat spicy/chilli food? *

*also zita says 3 days bed rest?? I'll go mad -what do you reckon?* apologises as i think i've asked both these questions before but post went with the hackers

monkey   

barney good luck for Monday and your jab tonight!

nvh have a good day (busy one) glad dolphin has some new friends 

not long now for you emma

are you feeling better wildcat?

sho sorry your having aboring day  
hi sarah


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello me again

Sho I too am bored bored bored 

I have scrubbed the scummy house, done a bit of online shopping, chatted to sis on the phone and am now about to go to Tesco's I may go to Sainsburys instead for a change  hold me back

Did anyone see Saturday Kitchen this morning? there was a funky recipe for Chicken and beetroot, Im going to cook it for tea 

Hi Sarah enjoy your sausage and chips you better run cos its National sausage week and they might run out! I hope you dont have the big old wibbly wobbly red ones! YUK 

Alisha I cant see why spicy food would be a problem go for it!

NVH I went a whole day without being nasty yesterday, may I return to my normal self now? 

Thanks for the asprin info it was just my accupuncturist was a bit   as my lining has never been an issue


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Alisha

Sorry that I didn't answer your question previously - I am going to stay off anything too spicy for the 2ww - just in case something disagrees with me.

Re the 3 days in bed - I really could not do that, I'm far too much of a fidget. I was having acu last (fresh) cycle at the Zita West clinic and asked about that. My acupuncturist said that she didn't think I needed to rest in bed for 3 days but just to take it very easy - she said lying/sitting on the sofa would be fine so that's what I have been doing. Probably will laze about all day today but will be going out tomorrow but just to the cinema and then round to my sister's so nothing too energetic. Have a good day taking it easy!

Hello everyone else (again) - have sent dh to the supermarket, I like this tx lark - I get waited on hand and foot!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers monkey i think you're right going to steer clear of spicy food   and lounge about today but maybe go to the outlet centre tomorrow for some retail therapy    yeah loving being a lazy   - dp is shaping up to be a pretty good domestic servant


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ALisha I would say do what you think is right. However, if spicy food had anything to do with success India would be totally deserted wouldn't it. They eat spicy food all the time and get pregnant probably with the same successes as us so it probably doesn't matter at all. But if it makes you feel better, leave it alone because the stress of worrying about it is probably more of a problem then actually having the curry.

HAve a korma or something really mild if you can't resist.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies

Ladies on 2ww i ate vegatable curry a couple of times through my 2ww and it didnt do me any harm but i hate a curry too spicy anyway..ohh and also was eating chili con carne...go with what you feel best 

Gill-Didnt watch saturday kitchen this morning will have a look at their website, was going to cook macoroni cheese and salad for me and my friend but if its easy i will do that 

Nvh-What you cooking for lunch  

Wildcat-I know only monday till i start


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

Alisha glad to hear it all went well. sending you and moneky love lots of                   . 

Since my last 2ww I have felt dizzy the whole time. I had it in the 2ww and didnt think much of it but since then its stayed and got even worse. I dont mean dizzy like im gonna faint but dizzy like spaced out the whole time. and i keep forgetting everything. do you think it could be something to do with stopping the heparin? i was trying to ignore it as i get funny things like that all the time but its really getting worse. any ideas?

luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry Luc, not sure what it is have you tried calling the clinic  is it today you see Mr C or next saturday  

Maybe try posting on the peer support thread see if anyone else can help


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gosh I don't know Luc. I know I didn't get to normal until about two periods after the result. 

dizziness and fainting during pregnancy is to do the progesterone raising your temperature causing headaches etc, as well as the expanding uterus restricting blood flow causing dizziness so I don't know why you would feel like this now. Could you be a bit aneamic? I'm just stabbing in the dark now.

Give the hospital a ring ans see if what you're experiencing is common. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Thanks for the advice i think i might call the clinic on monday. 

Sorry but ive got another question. the clinic and mr c are suggesting we have medicated fet instead of natural. if we had natural we could start on day 1 of my next af so 3 weeks time but medicated wouldnt be till after xmas. the clinic are strongly advising us to have medicated cos the stats are better and particulaly with blasts the timing in a natrual cycle can go wrong. I had my heart set on natural cos i couldnt bear to wait till after xmas but after chatting to caroline she helped me see it was silly as we werent giving ourselves the best chance of a bfp. but i am havign a really bad day today and just really dont think i can wait till after xmas to try again. the thought of going that long without a chance of a bfp terrifies me. and i feel that i cant get thru each day knowing its that far away. i know its illogical and what i should be concerened about is the best chance at a bfp even if that means waiting, but everytime i think about waiting that long i start to panic and cant breath properly. i am on my own again today and i cant stop   i just feel so scared all the time. 

me and dh have booked our trip to thailand cos we had decided to go with mr c advice to have the medicated but now i just want to cancel the trip and have the natural next month. i just feel its the only way i can cope. or do you think we should have a fresh cycle short protocl next month and that way we could have tx before xmas but not having a natrual cycle. i know dh is gonna go mad when i tell him and think im   but i dont know what else to do. i really dont think i could get thru the next couple of months wihtout having some tx. 

sorry im being so negative and me me me i know i am being dead wierd and pathetic but you girls are the only people i can talk to, i hope thats ok. 

lucy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Luc honey your not being weird or pathetic  we all have wobbly moments, have a good cry its good to let it all out, its normal and healthier than bottling it up.

As an outsider its easy to say what I feel would be the right thing for you and DH but ultimately its up to you, but heres what I think.... enjoy a guilt free crimbo with each other, have a wicked holiday to Thailand and find yourselves again, and look forward to a medicated cycle with a good chance of getting your dream with your precious little    blasts in the new year when your a bit more refreshed, stronger and have had time to grieve a bit!

You will get there   

All my love Gill xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Lucy

Sorry to hear that you are having such a rough day and especially when you are by yourself today. When is dh back home? Or is there a friend or family that you can pop round and see for a hug and chat? I think we all have days like that when you can't help crying about the unfairness of the whole infertility thing. I also know how you feel about wanting to get started again - when we had out bfn last cycle I just wanted to start again so that I had something to focus on. 

Obviously this decision is up to you and dh but I think if it was me I would go with what the clinic recommends. If they get better success rates with medicated FET then that is going to be giving yourself the best possible chance of a BFP. It also sounds to me that if you are not feeling well with the dizziness and feeling very down then you may be best waiting a while - I think it really helps to be in the best possible mental and physical state before starting treatment. 

I know that it's hard to approach another christmas without being pg or having a baby - I certainly hate being reminded of another year having passed without getting my much longed for BFP. But I try to remember that it's just another day and not to set myself deadlines but I only get upset if I don't meet them.

I am not sure if I will have been any help at all but I really hope that you feel better soon - if you do decide to go on holiday I am sure you will have a wonderful time with dh and that you will come back feeling much more positive.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Thanks Gill and monkeylove, logically i know you are both right and I really should go with the clinics advice. I think it will help to speak with mr c about it at the follow up, i just wish we didnt have to wait another week to see him. Its just soo hard though even though i know it would be better to wait till after xmas and have fet, im gonna talk to dh about doing the fresh short protocol cos that way its a comprimise as we can have tx before xmas but not go against the advice of the clinic and still have a higher success rate  . its worth a try i think, i have even worked out we could still go away for 10 days rather than 3 weeks. dh will proabaly say we cant afford it but im gonna try. that was my plan before we ended up with frosties anyway. 

thanks girls


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Bad news for me I'm afraid.  Came on today - day 10 - same as last time, and the day I was due on anyway.

Really thought it was going to work this time so devastated.

Good luck to everyone.

Steffan
x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Steffan Im so so sorry matey       Im thinking of you both


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Steffan. You must be gutted. Look after yourself and be loved by everyone around you until you are ready to look forward again

Thinking of you 

Sarah xxx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

So soory to hear your news Steffan         thinking about you both xx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Barney - fingers crossed for tomorrow. Sure your eggs are going great!   What time do u do your jab?

Alisha - loving your pic of your embies.  Monkeylove and Alisha hope 2ww has got off to a relaxing start     all the best for 2ww      

Ali Pali - bat!!! Don't try to fly anywhere or got to sleep upside down!

Sho - gd news about dh

Emma - not long to go     

Bendy how's the d/r going

NVH - how was lunch? Hope all is going well with tx  

Gill - i'm also taking asprin, Woking said it was ok to, wont do any harm.

Luc - hope u r ok   V hard decision. It is v true that u should take advise of clinic but it's hard when u know what u r thinking and feeling. Hope your chat with Mr C helps with the decision.

Hi to anyone else i've missed!

Went for my scan on Wed, all fine and have started stimming. Got a lovely bruise from first jab   Had my first acup app today! He was v positive which was gd. Had a dream last night about e/c - dreamt that Mr R couldn't do it and who turned up .....but.....Ben Fogle (my b/f as dh calls him!!) but I was gutted as I hadn't shaved my legs!!!! Unforunately I woke up, wanted to know what he used!!!!!! 

Have a great evening


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lucy I hope you're feeling brighter. I've waited before replying as I've had to make decisions about christmas too. My first instinct on losing my chance at IVF on the last cycle was to get on and start again as soon as possible. I think that my decision to wait a couple of months was based on work and weight. My colleagues have been stars and given me a lot of leeway over the last two months and I felt to maintain the goodwill I needed a break and a couple of months of hard graft. My weight is a real issue and I'm putting a lot of time, energy and motivation into weightloss for now.
If I hadn't got those things to distract me I think I'd feel much the same as you. Maybe a fresh cycle would be the best thing for you to help you stay as positive as possible. I hope you can persuade your DH round to your point of view. Please don't let all of these things get you down. You have options and the next few months will fly by whatever you both decide.

lots of love

Sarah xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Steffan-So sorry hun   take some time out for xmas and try and start again when your ready next year  

Luc-I think you NEED a holiday hun, you sound like your too emotional to start again at the moment and im not meaning to be patronising, i think both you and your d/h need to find each other again and a break away will get you mentally stronger and also this year has all been about tx, so i suggest you do this for yourself and d/h who you also mentioned before was finding it tough with the drink etc....  take the clinics advise and go for the medicated hun and get xmas and the holiday out of the way and i promise the time will fly for when you can start again..   after my m/c it felt like ages before i could start again but after a few days holiday (which did us both the world of good) and getting back to ourselves were due to start again monday...i honestly believe thats the best thing you can do....its like when people ttc naturally it never happens for them cause thats all there life is about but when their not thinking about it so much and their relaxed it happens  at the end of the day its your choice but put your marriage and yourself first for once, once your back it will be xmas then you can start again. good luck hun  

Hi to everyone else

My friend has just left had a lovely evening she is having an op on monday to have fibroids removed and a cycst on her ovary bless her so tried to cheer her up  

Ps DONT FORGET THE CLOCKS ARE GOING BACK


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Luc, hope you are feeling brighter today
Stefan   so sorry my love

Well, sorry you all had boring days yesterday. I drove a total of 180 miles and did a gig so no time to get bored....just a tad achey!

Domestic day here today. 

Fil is due to have quadrupal heart by pass tomorrow so will be going to be with mil whilst he has op so she isn't on her own. 

Bit stressed as my alopatia appears to be returning (my hair is falling out!) I guess there's a lot of potential for stress in my life at the moment.

Anyway, breaky time.
Hope you all have good days
lol
minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello!!

Luc- I really feel for you love. I think everyone here will admit to that desperate feeling you have at the moment. I've had it repeatedly myself. 

When we had our last negative I was desperate to get back into it feeling that I wasn't going to be young forever, before I knew it I might lose that advantage, etc etc. Loads of desires and needs reallyto crack on with it. I can tell you now that being forced into this relaly big break is the best thing that could have happened. I haven't been in a cycle since April and I'm not saying I've been relaxed and taken it in my stride the whole time, but it has been good for US. My body id back to normal, and to be honest I didn't even know there there was anything wrong until I noticed things were normal again if you know what I mean. My mood is improved, I've had sex purely for fun rather than to make babies or to avoid making babies, or to avoid hurting me after collection or tansfer or anything, you get what I mean. 
I do hope you will take the advice of the hospital fo ryour sake. It sounds like you need to be forced to have one. Take the time out to get back to some sense of normality with your husband. Get your system ready to face that barrage of drugs and hormones. Have a chance of enjoying xmas because I can pretty much guarantee you won't be able to if you are going through collection transfer and the big wait, and God forbid a b ad result is really not nice when eveyone else is having a great time.

Sorry if I've been preachy I don't mean to be. I do care and hope you get the result you hope for.

Steffan- So sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself

Minow- glad to see you about. Sorry to hear about the alopitia. I had a touch of that myself when I was doing my degree. It sounds like you've had it before. Hopefully it will pass quickly for you.

Sarah- you have my sympathy. Dieting over xmas is nigh on to torture  I've done it mate. Now I try to spend the wole year dieting to lose the weight I gained at Christmas in the kowledge that I'll all of it on during Christmas and on it goes....

Crap day ahead for me again. Nothing to do and no carbs to eat!! Happy days


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

We're having a day off and now that we've finally woken up we're off to London to the Tate Modern. Si wants to play on the slide exhibition. 

I've got my head straight about the weightloss Sho, I've money set aside from selling my car so I'm spending it on a trainer and I've got eight weeks to lose seriously and get into my black lace dress for christmas which I got four years ago and have never worn - story of my life!!

Have a great, if carb free, day

Sarah xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good morning everyone

Steffan - I am so sorry to read your news  

Hello to everyone else - sorry to hear about your alopatia Minow - hope you can have a less stressful day today than yesterday at least.  

Sarah - enjoy the Tate. We were there last sunday (only in the cafe mind you!) and the place was absolutely packed -I think the slides are attracting loads of people. We couldn't get on them so I hope you have better luck than us!

Sho - hope you find something fun to do today. Good luck on the no carbs - I know that I would find that so difficult.

How great was it to get an extra hour in bed last night? Although not looking forward to the dark early evenings from today onwards. Feels like I am up really early but still had a very decent night's sleep - dh is out for a run, beautiful day for it.

Speak soon


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all

luc sho just summed it up well then - the desperateness that sweeps over you we're all thinking of you as you seem to be having a tougher time than most, its all that free time on your hands 'the devil and all that' -will be a bit better when you start your new job   and the girls speak good advice here - have a fab holiday hunny.

steffan so sorry to see your news - look after yourself - can you get away anywhere? even for the weekend helps i reckon  

monkeylove & sarah What's the slide exhibition? 

watched united 93 last night such a good film harrowing mind   probably not the best to watch whilst PUPO   then i watched halloween while dp snored   skipped up the stairs a bit quicker than normal   - totally daft i know


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bit peeved girls

As you know I had a scan to see if we could start our next go at ICSI and as I had a cyst they said wait another month. Now I expect to have to pay for the scan but, firstly they charged us for a whole ICSI (as this is done after your first scan) so I rang and said we hadn't gone ahead with the treatment so they have refunded us....except they have charged us (on top of the £75 for the scan) an £80 Abandoned cycle fee. How can they say it was abandoned....we didn't even start it. No plan was drawn up...nothing.
Do you think we should persue this. It's hard enough paying for the whole thing without having to fork out an extra £80 here and there.

Hair falling out and now more stress. PANTS is what I say!  

Mx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

*Minow* - I don't think you should have to pay the extra £80. As you said, you had te scan to see if you could go for ICSI, you couldn't and no plan was drawn up. I would give them a call if I was in your position , or get DH to do it . Sorry to hear you have been stressed lately 

*Steffan * - Sorry to hear about your BFN 

*Sarah* - Hope you and DH enjoy the Tate, keep meaning to go there. Good luck when you start with your trainer, you are very brave. How much do you want to lose?

*Luc* - Hope things are a bit clearer for you this morning. We all know that desperation feeling but I would urge you to go with the consultant and have medicated FET after Xmas when you will be stronger emotionally and physically. Hope you have a lovely holiday. 

Had acu this morning so really appreciated that extra hour! Lots of really sensitive points today but have been assured that is all good! Might go out for a nice Sunday lunch somewhere after walking the dog but at the moment I feel a bit sick so am hoping that feeling passes. What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Minow-Call woking tomorrow im sure things will get sorted out  sorry the stress is making your hair fall out   relax hun have a pamper day today  

Sho-Im making the carrot cake as i type hope it comes out ok, if it does will make d/fs mum one   

Barney-Glad the old acup is doing good things   

Sarah-Dont forget to pm me with the personal trainer details   

Alisha-Hope your thinking   thoughts   

Well made coleslaw this morning and waiting for the carrot cake to bake then have to make another one for d/fs mum  then sunbed and ironing, d/f is making dinner then shower and bed...oh the royal family starts again tonight cant wait


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon ladies....... not a very flattering pic of me but i had a great time last night at my friends halloween party....drank far too much   and suffered a bit when i got home with a banging head     
Feel ok now and am looking forward to my Roast dinner. A friend of mine who was having IVF at Hammersmith text this morning and she got rushed in on Fri for an emergency C-Section, she had a little girl 5lb   but the other twin was stillborn....which was very sad. Looking forward to having a cuddle.
Steffan - am so sorry to hear your news,   
Luc...how are you feeling today....the girls gave you lots of sensible advice......good luck with whatever you decide to go with
Emma ....all the best with your first prick tomorrow   
Sarah...good luck with the training regime.....i am back at aerobics now so am hoping to shift some of this tx weight gain.
Minow.....sorry to hear your having a cr*p time.   
Sho...is DH back.....bet you are having fun  
Alisha and Monkeylove...hows the 2WW going  
Barney...is it tomorrow you are at Woking.......i think i may be getting people mixed up...sorry
NVH....how ya doin hun......did you get all the jobs done at the flat.
I wish....good luck with Stimms
Catch up later as need to put the veggies on
xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-    love the pic, batfink comes to mind  glad you enjoyed yourself and enjoy your roast  
Soooo sorry to hear about your friends twin which was born asleep   but great news the other one is well


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Cool picture Ali, bet it was good fun, i had a boring evening last night had sister in law and her hubbie over to watch x factor, god she gets on my nerves , tried to tell her about appointment on Friday and what will happen she was not the slightest bit interested and she even had the cheek to say that the whole thing sounds gross, so my reply was well lets hope that you never have to deal with infertility as if you think it is that gross, you will have to remain childless, she just gave me a dirty look.
And she was putting pressure on us about going to ireland for xmas, i had explained to her that i was working and she told me to phone in sick, would she do the same if it was her job.
Been out for lunch today with dh, and he is getting on my nerves also, since he has quit the **** he is horrible, i tried to talk to him about Friday, all i got was can we stop talking about babies 

Anyway enough about my doom and gloom

Emma, good luck with the cake making and d/r tomorrow 

Stefan, sorry to hear your sad news 

Minow, sorry about hair loss, my sisters husband has alopecia

Monkey and Alisha, hope everything is going well for you both 

Barney, good luck when you go to Woking

Hello and hugs to everyone else 

Luv Myra


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

I thought I was dead earlier as I have failed to move!!! Disgusting.

Myra-   you're a girl after my own heart. There's no way I would have taken a comment like that from your sil. stupid woman. No doubt she'll have her own tribulations in life and you can show her the same contempt then.

Ali- nice out fit   Glad you had a good time though
My husband is not back yet. Wednesday thank God!!!!

Barney- well done with the acu. I couldn't do it. Am I right in thinking that you are up for collection tomorrow? If so, good luck!!! Don;t forget to let us know how it goes.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Afternoon all.

Barney/Jules - good luck for next week xx

Alisha/Monkeylove - sending lots of sticky vibes your way  

Steffan - so sorry to hear your news 

Minow - I would definately ring Woking, it doesn't seem at all fair that you should have to pay that

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all having good weekends  

I went to get my blood test results on Friday before we went away and I'm a bit worried now.  All came back fine except two things - firstly on my day 21 test, there was no 'surge'.  I'm not so worried about this as according to my doctor this should be done 7 days before AF, which on a 28 day cycle is day 21, but as my cycle has been about 31 days recently, I would have needed to be tested on day 24, so can accept that it hopefully just timing.  She is going to test me again next month around day 23/24.

The other thing worried more is that my white cell count came back a bit high.  Again the doctor said this is nothing to worry about, it can just be the sign of a cough or cold or being a bit under the weather when I had the test done, but I don't remember feeling bad then and I know it's silly but the hypochondriac in me is convinced it's something more serious  .  She was going to test me again but decided to wait until I have my day 21 again as this will give my body longer to get back to normal.  Do you think if it was anything to worry about she would have tested again straight away?

Sorry for the 'me' post


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Karen

No I don't think there is anything to worry about at all. Like you say, if your cycle is usually 31 days or thereabouts, there's not much point doing your test on day21. Putting it off a few days should clarify things for you.

Having a slightly raised white blood cell count wouldn't worry me either. Your body produces those cells to attack a virus/ cold and therefore STOP you from feeling ill, so you wouldn't necessarily have felt ill at all. Don't worry about it. Do your tests again and it will be fine.

Just to give you a bit of confidence, I had a wopping prolactin reading on my blood tests and then after a stressful period had passed they went down to normal. So chin up and try not to worry


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Sho, you have made me feel much better.  I know the chances are that it will all be fine, but for some reason although I am (touch wood!) actually never ill, going to the doctors always made me feel nervous and I have a habit of imaging the worse!  

Really glad your hubby is home soon - you must be so excited   How long will be home for?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Sho, she is a right 

Karen, i am sure everything will be fine, i bet my white blood cells would be sky high at the moment as i am still getting over my flu, keep smiling  i am sure that your next test will be ok


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ali * - Love the bat outfit! Sounds like you had a good time, sorry you are feeling a bit rough - hopefully the roast will sort you out! Yes, I am in for EC tomorrow morning!

*Karen* - Try not to worry. I had a couple of blood tests results that they weren't sure of but turned out that they were just done at the wrong time of my cycle and everything was fine.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

only 5 days to go for me, really worried now , not sure what to say or do when i get there and if Mr R is abrupt i will go to pieces as i have waited so long it almost feels not real, dh is no help, hopefully he wll get his tongue in gear on the day


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow Barney


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-the day 21 test is ok if you know you ovulated bang on 14 days  so if you ovulated day 16 your d21 test should be done on d23 so dont panic too much  

Myra-Mr R is lovely hun, dont worry im sure you will come away happy  

Barney-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

How did the cake turn out?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Myra - You will be fine. Just remember to be armed with your little list of questions! Altho Mr R answered all mine during the app I think!

Thanks for the good luck vibes girls. Feeling kind of excited and nervous but will be glad when tomorrow is over. Keep you posted!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Barney

Thats the problem though, not sure what my list of questions should be


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Myra - What do you want to know? Will they put you on the reg IVF/ICSI cycle? Which drugs? Tx dates? Mind you, you learn loads from this site don't you? Maybe just listen and if any spring to mind, ask.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Feel much better now after a yummy roast dinner.
DH is going mad cos Westham have just scored.....i hope they win...cos he will be in such a bad mood if they lose again.  
Barney....good luck for tomorrow    
Emma.....how did your carrot cake turn out   
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Barney

Think i will sit and listen and hopefully as he is talking things will pop into my head and hopedully dhs to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra and Ali-Cake has come out nice, which im shocked at will taste it later with a cup of tea   d/f cooking me a roast but i want mash with it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Steffan  Sorry to hear your news

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan

*D/Ring * 

MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
Jules77
BarneyBear - E/C 30th Oct
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Enjoy, love mash with loads of butter, scrummy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Barney good luck for tomorrow       

Jules hope the scans goes good    

hi ladies 
the roast dinners sound


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Ali-super outfit glad you had fun matey! 

Myra- Mr R will proberly answer your questions without you even asking, and I have to say my DH is a bit of a mute when we chat at home about tx, but get him in the consultaion room and he suddenly becomes an expert and asks all the right things? 

Emma - glad your cake turned out well, bless DF making you  dinner 

barney- hope your feeling better, good luck for tom, I will be thinking of you!    

Sho- hope your weekend was a bit better and you didnt stay bored..bored..bored! 

Minow- you tell em  they cant charge you that when you didnt even start  sounds like your having a bit of a stressy time  for you from me xx

Hi Deb- you are good keeping us all up to speed 

Monkey & Alisha    

Hi to everyone else I may have missed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck to barney for tomorrow       

Alisha and Monkey       

Emma - what time shall I come round for my cup of tea and slice of cake..yummmmm!! Good luck with d/regs tomorrow

Ali - great outfit!!

Myra - good luck for Friday.....     

Minow - don't accept that £ 80.00 charge. Could understand if you had already been given a plan and started drugs but as you didn't I would tell them to whistle for it!!!

Karen - don't worry about blood test. My mums a phlebotomist (takes blood!!) and says that white count can be slightly elevated even with a headache. It is just your bodys way of protecting you.


Luc - hope you are feeling better about things today hon.. I personally would say the holiday will do you good and you will be refeshed ready to start in New Year.

Wildcats - hope you are doing Ok ?

NVH - how's the hormonal rollercoaster going?

Anyone I've missed, I apologise unreservedly!!! Hope you are all doing OK too!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well had a busy weekend with dh's parents.  Made a roastie today...but with chicken breast stuffed with stuffing wrapped in bacon and all the trimmings to go with it. Really crunchy potatoes and I allowed myself 1   as I couldn't resist    Am knackered now...entertaining is exhausting.  Just changed the bed and hoovered everywhere as there lab was in tow. 

Emma - good luck for tomorrow.  Glad you had a lovely weekend, hope all goes ok for your friend
tomorrow.  We're waiting for the verdict on the taste of the carrot cake  

Ali - you look wicked your    bet dh liked it   glad you had a good night.  so   about your friend, but I hope her little girl makes up for it.  Your friend needs lots of    Most things in the flats done, we managed to even buy a pair of curtains from the charity shop for 4.99 which we used to cover 4 dining room chairs as we couldn't find any material.  DH has done a great job and we still have a curtain left for next time.

Luc - I know next year seems ages away, but we are so close to Novermber and its only really
two months away.  Don't miss the opportunity to go on holiday esp Thailand, its fab there and
it sounds like it will do you and dh the world of good to have quality time with each other.

Gill - you've done well, you can go back to being   now.

Steffan - am so sorry to read of your bfn    maybe you can speak to the clinic about trying gestone next time, its meant to help support the 2ww esp for people who's af's arrive early.  Take care hun and we are all here if you need us. 

I wish - good luck with the stimms   

Minow - sorry about the hair loss, are you going to get it checked out   I think you should definately get your £80 back as they were only seeing if you could start!    Sorry about the cyst too  

Barney - good luck for tomorrow     
Myra - your SIL needs  
 
kerry - i'm having my moments, but hormones seem to be settling a little, i'm still very   though at times so watch out everyone!    

Monkey & Alisha -      

My af was a bit weird, started on weds, stopped on Friday and started again today but quite light and brown    anyone else had that   wondering if acu had anything to do with it on Friday!

Anyway, I hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have its not intentional.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, well done on getting the flat sorted, bargain curtains thats what i like a girl like me i dont buy anything unless its got a sale tag on it 

Well can anyone lead me in the direction of a good acupuncturist local to woking, thought it might be worth a try

Luv and hugs to all


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks to you all (Sho, Myra, Barney, Emma and Kerry), you've all made me feel a lot better x


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi everybody, this is my first day on the site and found this thread. I am doing IVF at the Woking and it would be great to talk to others at the hospital..

Had 2 Ivf cycles and had a bit of a mare.. first one really gutted when got BFN, second time so happy with a BFP but m/c'd. Positive about 3rd time lucky !!

Lots of love and luck to you all....  

Bo x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Ali - what an outfit! U look great as a bat!!!!

Karen - hope u r feeling better.  

Myra - I asked woking and they gave me the number for David Johnson, had my first one on Sat and he seems v nice.

NVH - has a/f sorted itself out?

Myra - Mr R will b great and u will come away with sooo much info.

Barney - good luck for tomorrow              

Minow - so sorry about the hair loss  

Wildcat - how r u? Has the bleeding eased?

Ciyt girl -   so sorry to hear about your m/c, 3rd time lucky indeed      

Luc - How r u feeling today?

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to the thread city girl. Sorry to hear about your BFN and m/c. Glad to hear you are thinking positive. Were your last cycles at Woking? Have you started cycle number 3 yet or are you waiting to start? 

Don't be put off by the nutters on this thread!! Be sure to log on at least 3 times a day otherwise you will lose the plot. This lot can gab for England!! At least some of them can - you know who you are - show of hands please!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry   watch yourself...no cake for you now   

Nvh-Wow what a busy weekend your good what with being   on the d/r hope you behaved for the inlaws   

Citygirl-Welcome to the thread this site is a god send   good luck with the next tx  

Gill   d/f is good he cooks at weekends and i load the dishwasher he is a gem   

Night all speak to you tomorrow, anyone watch the royle family  

Ps cake tasted lovely   if anyone wants any i can box it and send it via my work to you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma 

My dh is the dishwasher

I wish, found David Johnson on the net, maybe i will give him a try, thanks hun 

Hi citygirl, welcome 

night girls xxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

steffan so sorry to hear about your bfn. sending you a  . 

Ladies, To all of you who gave me such good advice, thankyou. you all talk so much sense and have all given me the same advice so i know you are right that the best thing is to wait. sho its really interesting that you say you didnt know your body was wrong till you noticed it became right again. im sure i would be the same. i have no idea what a normal is for me anymore, i have gone from one treatment to the next for almost 2 years solid without any breaks in between. i will probably be suprised to find out what it used to be like. I did speak to dh and he is happy to do whatever i want. i think he just doesnt want me to be unhappy but i know that he really wants to use our frozen embies before doing another fresh cycle. we agreed not to make any decisions until we have seen mr c. thanks so much for listening to me going on. i really dont know what i would do without you. im still feeling really   all the time and i think cos of that im a bit scared of going away for such a long time cos i won't have my mum, my sister and you girls, which might be why im finding reasons not to go, but realistically its probably the best thing for me and dh. 

citygirl, welcome to the thread. 

emma, thanks for telling me off. your right i know. good luck tommorrow. 

alisha and monkeylove               . hope the 2ww is going ok. 

minow, that 80 charge is outrageous i cant believe they meant to charge that. do call them im sure theyll take it off. 

hi to everyone else. 

lucy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma sorry I missed your post asking about the trainer. She's coming round tomorrow night for a free consultation but she is running a 6 week programme of 2 training sessions and one nutrtion/weighing session a week so I'll probably do that. I'll pm you tomorrow night after I've seen her. I'm going to pop round to the two gyms she uses in the area to see which I prefer on the way to work tomorrow morning.

Had a fab day in London, couldn't get tickets for the slides as dh wouldn't queue but they looked amazing. Five helterskelter slides to the ground floor from each of the five floors and it was supposed to be an art installation! hmmmmmm. Still it all looked fun and we walked round to the london eye and had a ride on that instead.

Sarah xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

I think it's morning anyway.....bit too early to tell! DH had to get up at 5am and I ended up getting up too! Looks like fil's op will be tomorrow instead of today so day at home for me instead today. Going to do a big work out to try and get the feel good thingies going, take my mind off the hair etc! 

Welcome Bo. Sorry you've had a tough time good on you for being  

Right, exercise bike is calling so be back later.

By the way Sho - where's my pm for the recipe? (oops, I haven't pm'd you mine either have I....I'll try and do it later today!)

lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well will you look at that! I've done my 2 hour work out and had a shower and still you're all asleep!!!   
Minow no mates wanders off in search of breakfast.......


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm here

Up early on a morning off to try and get in the queue for tickets for the chelsea flower show which apparently don't start selling til 9am. Then I've got loads of little jobs to do before i go into work at 11.30ish. Plastic bottles to the tip, wine glasses back to majestic etc etc. 

What a gorgeous day here.....I hope the rest of you are getting the sunshine

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Sarah-Thanks hun  

Luc-So glad your taking our advice, i think you really need to it will be hard etc but once your away and you start to relax you will realise it was the thing you needed most before starting f/e/t 

Minow-Me and sarah dont need a personal trainer you can do it for us


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning girls

minow- you're right I'll get on to that later on love.

Sarah- well done with the personal trainer. I hope they are nice to you and not  

Luc- I think you're right. The break will probably feel like your arm has been cut off a for a couple of days but its probably just what you need. the first thing I noticed after a break from treatment was a waist!!! ?followed by a better mood and easier weight loss. Not to mention my ovaries stopped hurting.  It will be alright in the end love I'm sure

welcome City girl 

Good luck Barney  

Jules are you at Woking this morning?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah - I played at the Chelsea flower show last year so got to look around for free. Also got to look at the gardens late at night when no one was about - was great.

Emma -   me a personal trainer   

Luc - i took a break earlier this year. Went on a holiday (only 1 week in a canal boat) but it was the best thing to have a break. To be normal for a while. I felt much stronger when I started tx again. I think it's true that you don't realise what it is all doing to your body till you stop and realise what normal was again.

Sho - Morning. Hope you have a nice day ahead of you.

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Havent had a chance to read all your gossip from over the weekend but:

Steffan I am so sorry sweetheart sending you lots of love
Citygirl Welcome 

I know a few of you are considering or trying to do a low carb diet can I point out that really a low carb diet is not good for you unless you have PCOS as you are missing out on important nutrients etc, so please dont do it unless you have to as you really dont want to mess around with your bodies at this important time. The only reason Tash and myself and others like us are on them is we are what is called insullin intollerant and therefore our bodies can't break down the carbs so they turn to fat stores rather than the energy that we all need carbs for in the first place.  Sorry lecture over I just dont want you healthy people all weak etc if you are missing out on important carbs.

Yippppeeee Emma DR day is here for you!!!! I pick up my drugs and treatment plan tomorrow, it has just dawned on me do we have to do all the forms etc again this time if so doesnt my hubby need to sign them only there is no way he can make it to the clinic with me tomorrow?

Happy Monday all -- roll on Friday  

PS ALI I LOVE YOUR PICTURE


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

I have been bad and ignored you all weekend - well mostly because DH and I went out on Sat and Sun as the weather was nice here and I am stuck in most days!  Sunday was a pain though as we got home from a bit of shopping, looking forward to a sunday roast and our cooker hob is broken!! Ahhhhh it means we can't cook anything that requires a saucepan.  It seems there is no gas supply to the burners, which is caused by a valve breaking when you open the lid - a gas man told me it would be £150 to fix, so I'm going out today to try and buy a new hob - this one is old anyway and if I have to pay that much - might as well get a new one! (you can get them from £100). 

Ali - Nice pic, glad you enjoyed your party!

Steffan - sorry hun to hear of your result.    I hope you took some time out this weekend to have a good cry with DH.

Barney - good luck for EC today!!

Minow - I would write a letter to Woking and tell them that they should not be charging you for an abandonded cycle as it never got started in the first place. I would also remove your CC details as they can just take money when they feel like it. I refused to give them mine, and paid for everything as we got each bill in!

Luc - sorry to hear you are stuggling honey, please try to stay strong    time is a great healer. Each time we lost a pregnancy I felt like my world had ended and I couldn't see a time when I would ever be pg, this was before we started IVF, then with the BFN on 1st go - it is sooooo hard to cope with I know, but time just goes on by and then all of a sudden you are ready to do another tx.  Hang in there - Xmas will fly by, enjoy yourself - let your hair down and party for all of us! Then you will be emotionally ready in the New Year.

Karen, I'm sure your bloods will be fine - might have just been a bad day.

NVH, well done on getting your flat sorted out - when do the tenants move in? Did you go with the couple or the single mother in the end? 

Citygirl - hi and welcome. Sorry to hear of your m/c's, pleased to see you are still   for the next go!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I had 7 pages to catch up on and it's too early in the morning for my brain to actually remember much past 5 minutes ago!  I have to run, got a busy day trying to get a new bloody cooker.

Oh, the bleeding has tailed off again


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you all had a nice weekend

Welcome on board Bo   

Steffan, sorry to read your news honey  

Alisha and Money - loadsa luck on the 2ww      

love to all
cheesyb
xx  

p.s Gill - I was given Clomid for 4 months aswell   later to find out they shouldnt give it to endo patients without strict observations


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Yeah your d/h needs to be there hun as more consent forms need to be signed etc 

Cheesy-Hope your feeling better  

Wildcat-What a nightmare about the cooker


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT - I'm sure my dh didn't need to be there to sign any more consent forms so i think it depends on what you signed in the first place and maybe how long the forms last for. We signed forms before the first IVF but that was it i think.

Better get on with some work now.

Wildcat, sorry to hear about the cooker but glad you and Mr W had some nice time over the weekend.

Mx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all

cheers cheesy still can't belileve i'm on the 2ww   not many days left for you 

Kt - sorry to contradict you emma but no your dh doesn't need to be there you can take the forms home for him to sign and take back when you have baseline scan   that's what i did 

emma best of luck with this tx  

Hi Bo   

Wildcat got a similar prob - grills packed up and now the rings its only a matter of time now can't decide to go new or get the gas man out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate- I would call to double check as when i booked my appt i asked if d/f needed to come and she said yes as need to sign more forms, i said it was difficult for him and she said im sorry but he needs to be there, i would double check before 

Alisha-Thanks hun i cant wait to do my 1st jab tonight


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oooooooooooooooohhhh I forgot Emma, sorry honey, loadsa luck for today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Im in a really   old mood this morning! I woke up with nasty  pains at 5am, so much so that I took painkillers which I never do! 

And I dreamt that I won £115k at the bingo but my bingo card was void because I had marked the card just outside the line  so they gave me a cupcake instead!   

And I have a ironing mountain as tall as me and I hate ironing   just thinking about it makes my nose tickle which always happens just before I start to cry  talking about crying I was looking forward to a good old laugh at the Royale Family last night and it was so bl***y sad "poor nana"

barney I hope your laying lots of eggs my love   
wildcat- hob shopping how exciting 
cheesy- they dish out clomid like smarties it makes me mad  
emma-you dont need a personal trainer matey 
nvh- hope your ok, i will continue to be lovely to you promise
minow- have a nice day, have you rung the clinic yet and given them what for? Ill do you it for 
Hi to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats ok cheesy, how you feeling after friday  

Gill-Sorry your so    today go and buy yourself a cup cake to cheer you up   yeah the royle family was sad when nanna died but funny before she died


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmm What are you lot like I will call the clinic to confirm


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They are on answer phone so I will try again later and let you know the verdict girls

Hey Gill its unlike you to be sad      cheer up hunny we like your funny little stories of what you have got up to and ironing doesnt sound good just put it in the bottom of a cupboard and iron it as you need it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill "apparently" they will only give clomid now under strict supervision and monitoring as I my friend tried to get some thinking it would be easy and they said no   about time, I know it gives us a life line for a while (if I doesnt work, didnt for me) but it can have some nasty side effects   Sod the ironing aswell love, go out and dok shopping or lady lunches c  

Emma, yeah I went home and slept for 5 hours and it eased off and by saturday was gone, SIL thinks its baby pushing up and organs being pushed up towards diagphram  

I feel asleep and missed Royal Family and the 50 best horror films, I was gutted  

love to all
cheesybxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

I think I have your Monday morning feeling as well Gill. Feeling a bit down and tired today but am trying to stay positive and visualise my embies dividing today and then implanting tomorrow. Fingers crossed.   

Barney - good luck today - look forward to hearing how you got on later today.   

Alisha - how are you feeling? Postive vibes to you as well.   

Jules - good luck with your scan later today and Emma good lulck with your injection this evening.

More later no doubt - have a good day everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Glad your feeling better thats the main thing...you will have to bite her bum cheeks when she comes out   

Monkey-Come on hun, dont get negative send lots of   thoughts to your embies and maybe watch a dvd something to make you   you will do this


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- I thought Royale family was brill    i absolutely loved the bit when Dave was reading the Mills and boon to Nana in that monotone voice and then Jim popped up.

It really is genius observation comedy. I love it and the Office for that matter

Monkey- good girl with the visualising. I never bothered because  always felt stupid but I hear it really helps.

Emma- didn't realise it was today you have  a ittle prick to contend with  I hope it isn't too uncomfortable.  

I'm off out now. GOt to do something with myself so I'm heading to wokingham to get a couple of pie tins. Making an apple pie to go with the roast beef and all the trimmings I'm doing for my husband when he comes back. Also buying a loose bottomed flan tin because I've seen a great recipe for bakewell tart. Dry cleaning to do as well blah blah blah

Catch you later x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Yeah also had a prick to contend with last night  
Ohhh your lucky d/h coming home to roast beef and apple pie..if i was a man i would marry you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all you little  

Weclome to the board city girl...fingers crossed its third time lucky    everyone on here is mad so watch out!

Gill - sorry you're feeling   , hope you feel better very very soon  

Emma - No you didn't have a little prick last night !    good luck with your jab tonight. You definately don't need a personal
trainer    I think if you just look at a treadmill you'd tone up    now is not the time anyway  

Sho - happy cake tin shopping!  thanks for pm'ing me the carrot cake recipe by the way    

Minow - how dedicated are you doing g2 hrs of exercise at that godly hour in the morning  

Lucy - wow 2 years non stop tx, you sure need a break hun

Monkeylove - now now no -ve thoughts from you    carry on with that visualisation and enjoy day time tv   

Alisha -    

Cheesy - glad you're feeling better.....emma's right, bite her little bum cheeks...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh how sweet!

Hope I haven't missed anyone  

I don't feel like i've had the extra hour this morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-How was the lunch in the end...i know you only had 1 roastie


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad your feeling better cheesy, she was proberly doing starjumps and rolypollies  dont you think its freaky when all your organs budge out the way so she can fit in! 

I felt very similar to how I feel this morning on the nasty old clomid   and I have already put the horrid ironing off for 2 whole weeks, unless I want to go out in pikey lonsdale trackies and a pale yellow T shirt with spag bol staines Im a bit limited in my wardrobe choices today 

Sho dont get me wrong I thought thr Royale Family was funny but very sad too   are they doing another one for crimbo

Monkey     are you back at work today my love

NHV hi you were a busy little bumble over the weekend very domesticated


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/Gill - felt like bloody delia smith at the weekend   dh started   at me cause they hadn't even driven off 
in the car and I had my foor wipes and dyson out    bit anal when it comes to a clean house  

Gill - can just picture you in those londsdale trackies


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

cheesy - a horror film fan  I have TONS of them on DVD and wildcat refuses to watch about 99% on account of "how crap they are"  

So, what's your favourite ?

Hi everyone else, gill - at least it was a cupcake and not a visit from the poo monster... Emma - good luck! 

Much as I'd lihe to do the whole personals thing I'm drowning in work and only get to skim read a lot of the posts these days so good luck  and       to everyone on 2WW, up-regging, down-regging, stimming, stammering, injecting, poking, prodding, f*rting, inflating and anything else which is appropriate and ends with "ing" !!! (btw by inflating I meant the increase in tummy size that accompanies any one of the myriad of drugs which accompany the treatment)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I love 

Salem's lot
Exorcist
Omen (s)
Saw (s)
Dracula's (but the real old fashioned ones, none of these up to date rubbish   but I do like the one with Gary Oldman in it but would class it is "scary" as such
Hallowen
Chain saw massacre
The Howling
Children of the corn
Blair Witch 1
The Shining

oh and the one with George Clooney in it, cant remember, uurrrmmm the one when the nightclub turns into vampires and warewolfs  

I like loads more just cant remember their names

I prefer the ones that play with your mind rather than the blood and gore ones like evil dead that really have no "story or bone chiller" just blood and guts  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - hate the ones that play with your mind    i don't mind blood and guts though


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh yeah, the more mind tricks the better  

Mr W -You got any current recommendations?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OH NO!!  things like the exorcist really freak me out!  I think it cause I believe in all that   stuff
My sister is a real horror freak


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Mr W i will be the poo monster as im pooing myself thinking about it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh my god my day is getting worse by the minute, I will look like a horror film when I go out later.......... MY IRON HAS JUST BLOWN UP!  and I have to go into my new new job this arvo, I will have to do it with my travel iron or opt for the Lonnsdale trackies and yellow T shirt, what a 1st impression I will make 

It just started beeping and stinky smoke poured out the end   

Stop talkng about horror movies I hate them ! have any of you been to thorpe park on fright nite? we went last year and loads of us went in the spooky house where scarey freakish people chase you I cried and I had my eyes closed all the way round!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ahhhh gill so sorry hun, go back to bed and dont get up till tomorrow


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah Gill, bless honey, just keep a jacket buttoned up, they wont know any different  

Most haunted I find hilarious   more entertainment than scare factor and as for Derek Akora, or however you spell it, yeah right mate, whatever


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor Gill sending you a big     and hope the travel iron works, can you not use the ironing blowing up as an excuse to hubby to take it all to the cleaners and have it pressed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh gill, your just destined to be a pikey girl!        wear a trench coat  

Emma aka Poo monster!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

update from the pikey!

DH just called to say Hi and kindly told me that in his true womble style he had kept the old iron in the box of the new iron wait for it .............. in the loft, Im scared of the loft  what about the spiders and cobwebs, what if I fall off the ladder and lay dead on the landing till he comes home??

Im going up there now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Typical man thing for d/h to do   how stupid   

Cheesy-I love most haunted


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hope the loft is all ok Gill and post back soon to let us all know you are ok


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill

[size=10pt]*BOO *   [/size]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah gill hope there isnt anything up there waiting to come out tomorrow for halloween


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Is Gill back from the loft yet? 

Just been brave and rung Woking, they are gong to check it out and ring me back. i hate the phone and I hate talking about money. 

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

hmmmm....Minow playing when she should be working!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

cheesy - The Exorcist is (I think) probably the greatest horror flick ever made, even though it's 30 year old 

Also, the Exorcist #3 (pass on the second one it totally stinks ...), Carrie, Return of the Living Dead (comedy and v.funny if you like your horror movies) and Trick or Treat - a fab Rock horror flick!

I'm a major fan of zombie movies so anything by George Romero (Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead, Day of the Dead, Land of the Dead) always goes down well with me as well as the really poor schlocky 1980s movies (many of them were Italian made, shot in Spain and dubbed into English). I even have a movie in which a Zombie Nazi wrestles a shark    

Oddly, even though it's not exactly a "horror" movie I thought Saw was astounding as are the Friday 13th series which really kickstarted a whole generation of horror movies - they're not scarey but they're such good fun to watch.

MrW (who should be doing something other then talking about horror movies ... prolly ...)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill glad you got out of the loft in one piece!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Enough of this horror talk!! I'm a scardy cat. I was traumatised by The Ring and IT for that matter. I hate
clowns now

I have returned from Wokingham with no tins, no baking beans, no skewer. Paid National Insurance contribution so £29.40 lighter not to mention the fact I bought a cardigan!!! Not a good shop at all.

Have also bought the new John Legend album from I Tunes so I'm chilling right out while I am on here.......nice


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sho - I too am traumatised by IT .... problem is I work for a computing company    Every time I walk into the office I sweat, scream and get an insatiable desire to run away ...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back from the loft







I hate it, but at least Im still alive!

Ive come to a conclusion! it doesnt pay to be in a bad mood, beacuse things just go from bad to worse as my morning has proved! so I am going to have a happy afternoon and shake this stinky attitude of mine! 

Sho lakeland do those baking beans 

Minow well done you 

Cheesy you meany


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I loved the Ring and also watched Ring 2 the other week very good!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh yeah, Carrie, now thats a good one  

The living dead and such I find a bit boring as in not scary enough but certainly light entertainment as you say  

IT   I used to be  

oh have to say, that Sean of the dead, the funny one was a LOAD OF RUBBISH


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]takes a sharp intake of breath ....[/me]

HOW COULD YOU ? ? ? Shaun of the Dead was a total winner in every way! ! !  for you lady !!!



> oh have to say, that Sean of the dead, the funny one was a LOAD OF RUBBISH


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i liked carrier


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Carrier  

Sorry   , I thought sean of the dead was the worst loads of smelly poo I have ever seen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

MR W     You know exactly which IT I mean you bugger!!   

Gill- thanks I found baking beans but I refused to buy them because the shop didn't have anything else I wanted to buy so I'm going to wait til tomorrow when I go into Reading.

I am now going to spen my afternoon going through all my notes from Hammersmith and putting post its on the important bits or the bits that I'm concerned about ready for Mr R. I don't know whether to take them in and leave them for Mr R when dh goes in next week to do his thing or keep them with me til the big appointment. Any suggestions?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Changing the subject completely here as I havn't the foggiest what you are all talking about .... I don't do Scarey!

Sho - I've pm'd you mine!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lunch time! 



Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho I would keep them till your meeting rather than giving them to dh to hand in case they get lost

Lunchtime yummy I have covent garden brocolli and stilton soup yummy and quite a low carb content too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

carrie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

you lot are nasty scaring gill!      glad there wasn't a poltergeist (sp) lurking up there tho  

Emma - carrier   

Now will you lot stop, I hate the RING!!   and no thats not the ring of your bottom

MrW - I work in IT and it scares the **** out of me too  

Just had deep fried brie for lunch, it was yum!

Minow - enjoy rummaging through the fridge, hope you find something nice to eat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

brie yuck


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Brie YUM with Cranberry jelly too?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Brie gross  NVH my my we are turning over new leaves arent we, being lovely to one another 

I have to go now to get my uniforms and shifts for my new job im  I dont want to be the new girl  what if they dont like me and ignore me  I think Im being a bit of a wimpy old weed today! 

Oh s*d them I dont care anyway I will "keith Cheggers" by the end of Jan so  to them, its only a job!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 

*D/Ring * 

MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
Jules77
BarneyBear - E/C 30th Oct
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies* 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Afternoon all.

Hope everyone is ok (please keep scarey movies away from me cos I'm a really scardey cat!) 

Had our 2nd fetal structure scan this morning - took over half an hour and was absolutely brilliant. Saw everything from Brain structures to heart blood flow and even saw Beanie wiping his/her face with his/her hand.  I hope and pray that you all get to experience this soon  
Anyway Beanie is healthy and another big sigh of relief from DH and me.

Let me know if there are any updates to the list (sorry I've not read the 5 million  pages yet!

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Keith cheggers  

Thats great news Debs, you must be so relieved, well done    

I got another check up at 9.20am tomorrow, another growth scan, I think   so will let you know

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s hurry up and leave Monday   altho I love its TV's   Will be very dark going home from work today


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheesyb said:


> Keith cheggers


preggers


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh  

  you can tell I live in the Royal Borough


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - stop being a moany whimp and get on with it    what a relief, back to my old   self again      whats the uniform  

Debs - well done on the scan and yep, hope WE ALL will experience it one day!

Kate - our tastes in food are v simlar!  cranberry jelly a must with brie! and yep we can eat it on our diet  

Emma/gill  - you don't know what you're missing  

Cheesy - good luck tomorrow  

Got a meeting now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I wish i was there i would give you a good slap and tell you to pull yourself together   

NVH-Have a good meeting  

Deb-Glad everything went ok


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Gill, whats the new job? with a uniform sounds very interesting, please dont tell me your gonna be a traffic warden


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-She is a stripper


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank goodness for that i hate traffic wardens. A stripper is soo much better


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm never doing a job that involves a uniform ever again!!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG had a horrible thought of a stripping traffic warden


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor Gill today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

where's everybody gone then?

I was hoping we would have heard from Barney by now. Hope shes ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

AAARRRRR MY brocolli and stilton soup keeps repeating on me


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - At least it isn't brussel sprouts repeating on you!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Is that covent garden soup love that


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

YO


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yo cheesy

Whatum whatya say


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

, dont leave yourself open to teasing by getting it wrong will you love   

oh also in the paper today, places where people live considered to be "nicer" will get taxed more, cool, that will be me then in the Queens borough    I wonder what their definition of "nice" is


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay - got the money sorted out!
glad I was brave and rang. 

Feeling so dozey after early start this morning. Need a few minutes  me thinks but got loads to do so can't  better just give it a bit of 
 and get on with things!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i wont

Oh great didnt see that, Epsom and ewell was voted the best place in the uk to live last year on location location location and my council tax is already too much  

Bloody cant get onto msn from here this afternoon  

Minow-What did they say


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*n*aughty *i*diots in *c*aravan *e*nclosures


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fatty    
Oh where's your post gone cheesy  

Minow - not surprised you're tired after getting up so early!

Kate - stilton repeating on you can't be nice


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I have no excuse love to get it wrong hun my man is black init


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

twas a mix up with the fact that the last cycle was abandoned...all sorted now though and refund on its way.
Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well thank you very much, I love the way everyone else gets support and  but OH NO NOT ME!   bothered ............not!

Well you will be pleased to know that I got my uniform and although I was nervous I am fully aware that I just have to get on with it and get on with it I did! 

Right then cocky knickers Emma & NVH when were you new girls last then? and you can forget this being kind lark, gloves are definately off now ding...ding! 

Uniform is just a white top with the units motif an nothing exciting 

Debs great news 
Minow- well done for being brave


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Woooohooo minow better get yourself something nice with the refund  shoes maybe  

Gill   i have been here for 5.5 years hun      how did it go anyway are they a nice bunch


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

good for you Minow  

I know what you mean Emma, I pay £143pcm what you lot pay?

NVH - What post honey  

what job you got Gill and here's a cyber hug for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-ours is £154.00 pcm bloody rip off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They are saying that anyone in the catchment of a good school could see council tax increasing by as much as 300% and I pay £213 per month as it is so if that increases by 300% I will be paying £852 per month!!!!  This goverment is getting worse and worse by the day all they are interested in is getting more and more money for a worse service


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kate- that is a huge amount   where do you live, Windsor Castle  

I totally agree its getting out of hand


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Kate thats a lot   yeah it takes the micky really considering what they do...naff all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

all I see if empty the bins once a week and attempt to cut the grasses and leave the grass everywhere on the floor, oh and clean the roads I suppose, they must make a mint from council tax, absolute fortune off us


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh dont get me started


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ha Ha no not Windsor Castle, I have a victorian semi in staines but it is on the River BUT we brought it after it had been empty for 4 years with the windows boarded up so we did get it cheap and have to spend thousands on it!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sounds stunning


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We must live in a cheap area - only a whopping £109 a month


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheesy I will be working in the local childrens centre, it should be good and yeah they seem like a friendly bunch but you know what working in an all female enviroment can be like    

Kate thats tons. 

Mine is £125 a month its a rip off, where we used to live we had to pay an extra £20 per month parish tax what a liberty!

btw Im not really offended , I know ive just had a poo day but this will make you pysl I just ran down to get my lovely white duvet cover off the line because its raining,  I tripped over the washing line pole stood on the cover, tried desperately to get my balance and fell on the muddy grass my jeans are caked as is the duvet cover! I hope it comes out       im off to bed now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Debs - Im in Aldershot! arent you in Ash?  I thought crummy old Alders**t would be cheaper


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Thats good wish mine was that cheap   


Gill-October the 30th isnt your day is it   hopefully tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Gill 
I'm in Ash Vale (surrey just!)  so we pay ours to Guildford council - I think we get a discount as well cos we pay it in one lump sum to save money (DH is a skinflint) 

Good luck with the new Job hun - I'm sure it will be Brill!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats good Debs, we pay some to Windsor and some to Maidenhead and some to bloody Bray council cause we cover than area, probably paying for Heston's snails at the Fat Duck     so we basically pay for a flipping borough not a town    Bet Slough dont get that charge and they are nearer to Windsor than Maidenhead  

CHARGE THE CHAVS THAT WHAT I SAY   

Only kidding, no offence meant, I have mates in Sunny Slough  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

CHARGE THE CHAVS THAT WHAT I SAY  


  cheesy you make me pmsl


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

They must be well fed snails 

A colleague of mine went to the Fat Duck - she brought a menu home with her and I have to say it sounded disgusting - bacon flavour icecream?  WHY?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bacon flavoured ice cream


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Why would you take yummie bacon and mix it with yummie icecream - never gonna work!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

*Get your taste buds round this load of poop!!!!*
CRAB BISCUIT
Roast foie gras, crystallised seaweed, rhubarb and oyster vinaigrette

CAULIFLOWER RISOTTO
Carpaccio of cauliflower, chocolate jelly

RADISH RAVIOLI OF OYSTER
Goats cheese and truffle, 
rissole of fromage de tête

BALLOTINE OF FOIE GRAS 
Jelly of mead and Sichuan peppercorn

LASAGNE OF LANGOUSTINE
Pig's trotter and truffle
(Eight pounds fifty supplement)

BEST END OF LAMB
Purée of onion and thyme, hot pot of lamb shoulder, sweetbread and oyster

SADDLE OF VENISON
Celeriac, marron glacé, sauce poivrade, civet of venison 
with pearl barley and red wine; venison and frankincense tea

POT ROAST BEST END OF PORK
Gratin of truffled macaroni 
(Ten pounds supplement)

SOLE VERONIQUE
Pont-Neuf potatoes

ROAST TURBOT
Violet sea urchin, mussels, chervil root, verjus
Turbot and langoustine royale
(Supplement six pounds fifty)

DÉLICE OF CHOCOLATE
Chocolate sorbet, cumin caramel

TART TATIN
Vanilla ice cream

CHOCOLATE FONDANT 
Cardamom, dried apricot yoghurt and harissa ice cream

GALETTE OF RHUBARB, NEROLI SCENTED YOGHURT MOUSSE
Crystallised coconut and rhubarb sorbet

MANGO AND DOUGLAS FIR PUREE
Bavarois of lychee and mango, blackcurrant sorbet, blackcurrant and green peppercorn jelly

CHEESE
(available as an additional course at fourteen pounds) *WHAT FOR A LUMP OF CHEDDAR !!!!!!
* COFFEE, TEAS, TISANES AND PETITS FOURS
£ 4.75

An optional 12.5 per cent service charge will be added to your bill

*OPTIONAL MY AR*E!!! £80!!!++++++ all the extra supplements, he's having a laugh* I'd recommend the Hinds Head next door, £5 for red wine but it aint half nice!! I used to live in Bray 4 years ago so used to love it there, its very nice


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

And for the dairy allergic vegetarians amongst us?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

grass soup me'dear


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont like any of that poop  and they charge £4.75 for tea or coffee  

Cheesy pmsl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I see you are all still talking a load of ********    

Gill - you're really not having a good day are you!  more ironing for you girl      I've been at my work for 15 yrs! don't
know what its like to be a new girl  

Cheesy - you've lost the plot - what ya goin on about  

I think either these drugs are making me stupid or you lot are really boring    

Wo's gonna whip my   first....form an orderly queue please


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

This whole subject is incredibly complex, possibly the most complex of all processes performed by the human body and it starts in the womb; It has been shown that flavours can be passed from mother to baby through the amniotic fluid as early as 11 weeks (six months before birth); By the time that we are born into the world, we have already experienced many of the flavours from our mothers diet. 

HA HA This is his philosophy, mine will LOVE Chips then, classy bird, just like her mum  

Probably do need a queue of people Tash to ensure we cover one side of your ass to the other


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I reckon that should be encouragement enough for little embies to want to stick around in mine! Nothing but the best for me and my body!!

At least i don't really get to do the new girl thingy ever. Although sometimes I do gigs where I don't know anyone but very rarely and even then it's only for a day or so.

I really must go and do some more practise. been looking at houses for sale in Wiltshire and dreaming! I want to live somewhere really rural....no more roads or traffic please!

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You lot have me in stitches !!!

Gill bless it really isnt your day is it!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Page 44 - bout time for a new one don't you reckon?!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I would love to kick your fat ass girly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - wouldn't talk with all those chips!  just hope your fadge is big enough to push your little one out!    

Emma - my   is lovely and firm thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Theres nothing of you Nvh   its bone not muscle tone love   

Pmsl cheesy come on love dont take that from the old sewer


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well if it isnt love, it shows I dont have a bucket like some   and as for the word "fadge" how un-couth we call it vagina around our neighborhood


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

At least NVH with your height being what it is (perfect of course!) Emma wouldn't have to lift her lazy foot up high to kick your  
No need to see a personal trainer for that then Emma!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

As you can see you cheeky beggers by my picture now that is how much work we have had to do as that it my kitchen 3 months ago!!

It is a 3 story town house and currently the middle floor has all the floor boards up as the electrician is re wiring it this week


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH for your info rude girl! I am ironing with my new iron!  15 years in the same job god thats ages, arent you bored s**tless 

Cheesy what a disgusting menu!   will you be getting baby cheese's ears pierced when she is 6 months and will she be wearing one of those knitted bonnets from the market with the feathers on? 

Minow you havent missed the girlie thing, too many hormones in one building can be horrid!
KT- bless you, tommorrow will be better im sure


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

it looks stunning Kate   


Gill   nope she wont be having ANY piercings, I wasnt allowed till I was 16 and she aint either   and as for a bonnet, I am so far from girly, I'd probably more likely to put a helmet on her


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*takes cover from flying boots and fists*


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok quick joke before I go - gasping for a cupa now as well so may have to make one before i get on...anyway......

A man went over to his girl's place for a little bit of nookie between the sheets. He presented her with three choices of condom -- gold, silver, or bronze. 
"Silver," she said. 

"Why not gold?" 

"Because I want you to come second for once!" 

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

why Debs, what you done now  

Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey kate, what a nightmare i remember being with out a kitchen and bathroom   so glad its all done now

Minow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks cheesy   Its great fun isnt it we will spend all this time doing it and then when its all finished sell and move!!!

Great joke Minnow!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

surely you'll be able to enjoy it for a bit, why arent you staying? Do you buy, do up, profit make and move on


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Kt - our house is 3 storeys and a bit of a wreck too! (hence the back gate episode - which by the way is now hanging and opens and latches and everything!)
The whole house needs re wiring and plumbing, we have a temporary chipboard floor down having had just earth for quite some time....basically a bit of a mess as I say but we will get there in the end. We also want to extend it and then sell it for loads a dosh and move to the countryside.
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Doh! Minow finds that once again she is getting into chat and really must go and get on   
I'm gone!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How you too can go through that at the same time of tx too   

I had to wait 1.5years for our house to be completley gutted before i could even think of taking on something that stressful on top of builders  

Anyway off home now, get the cats in before the fireworks start   

Have a  good evening all


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Freaky  I had never heard of the "Fat Duck" until you mentioned and bu**er me they are talkng about it on reday stready cook!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Our house is still being repaired after the floods  Might be back in for xmas...... who knows 

 
Ands thats just the start of the water....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Blimey Debs


Freaky Gill 


Night night Emma, good luck with the little prick tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - i reckon its called a gash in your neighbourhood    

Gill - haven't done the same job for 15 years, just been in the same company.  Like to get around me    
Happy ironing !

Kate - well if you ever need any plumbing/heating work you know where to come    My dh's website is nearly finished, it
looks really cool!  well it would do as I designed it!    

Bye emma - poor cats, get them in quick    happy jabbing tonight 

Debs - thats not good!

Minow - you've got your work  cut out there, you doing it all by yourselves  

I'm off too.....might sneak on later, but good tv on tonight so maybe not !


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know - I can;t believe its been nearly 3 months and the swines still haven't started repairing the damage yet... 


Have fun all - I'm probably going to drag myself to Joes shop (sainsburys) now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH - you obviously do get around love if you know the terminlogy for vagina's throughout the south east


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I am so not with you people -


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

give me some slick Debs  

   Sorry only teasing, I gotta smile somehow at work


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow the same as you really we have been here since June 04, and couldnt afford to do anything for the first year as we had to save for our wedding in May 05 so only really been able to do anything this year so far have put central heating in, re wired the ground floor and new windows through out (which cost a fortune as sashes) and done my office and the kitchen but thats it, we are currently having the rest of the house rewired but it will look lovely in the end.  Originally we brought it to keep but the neighbours are horrid and it isnt as nice on the river as you think as we get woken up by either the geese gaggling or the rowing club shouting STROKE STROKE PUT YOUR BACKS INTO IT so we have now decided to move to sunny oxfordshire when we have finished to one of the little villages that only have about 15 houses and if you are lucky a village pub and shop.

Oh what a shame tash we have just done all the plumbing and heatnig side


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just in case we get closed threaded soon - wonder if this will be copied across 
*Wishful thinking* 



Charlies-Mum said:


> *The Woking Ladies - Who's who
> Let me know any updates
> Deb*
> 
> ...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs how do you put pictures into the body of a email --- sorry I am Cr*p at computers


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You have to load it to a site such as http://www.theimageboard.com/upload.html then cut and paste the messageboard link they give you 

-----------------------------------------------------------
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I have done this right if so this is my kitchen now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

and from the other angle :


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow now I know how to do this watch out you lot you will have pictures galore


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

that is gorgeous   i want one  
can you cook


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Still nothing from Barney and Jules


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy yes I can luckily otherwise my hubby would go balistic at me for how much work we involved but as we know we are nto going to stay here we havent spent huge amounts of money on it hense straight rows of cupboards as they are cheaper


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo nice kitchen Ktx - good size! 

Nvh - DH has taken to calling it a clacker - fadge was a northern term he also once used - now I'm  no prude but I do wonder sometimes...  (He tells me I will have to squeeze a melon from my clacker - charming..)

You lot have had me in stiches catching up. I wish I'd been here to join in.  So far no joy on a new cooker hob - going to Comet in Reading when DH gets home and hope to get one from there.

Emma - good luck with the stabbing tonight!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its really nice, makes mine look shabby for sure  

Yeh I wonder how Barney and Jules are too  

Clacker   where the hell is that from


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you, Barney had EC today didn't see and wasn't Jules having a scan to confirm EC on wednesday but she has got her brother here no so no doubt she is still busy gassing and catching up


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice Kitchen KT 

Clacker  Oooo not sure about that one,somehow they are sound a bit Yuk! what was yours referred to when you were little?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

why arent my smilies coming out! Wildcat help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Back home  

Kate-Love the kitchen hun  shame you cant take it to oxfordshire with you..i would love to move to a sleepy village  

Wildcat-Comet are bound to have something  have you tried ebay  

Nvh   

Cheesy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - you have to have a SPACE after them, if you bunch them up you just get the text   

I have no idea where clacker came from, he probably made it up! I'll ask him later. 

Yeah comet should have something, I went to the farnborough one today but they only had about 4 to choose from, and currys next door wasn't much better, so I came home and called hotpoint and tried to find out about getting parts to get mine fixed, but they told me its very old (doens't look it!) and they dont make a lot of the parts any more (which means its about 5 years old and they have already moved on thus forcing you to buy a bloody new one).  Comet in reading is HUGE so I shoudl get something. I've looked online but looking at pics are useless - I WANT TO PLAY WITH THE KNOBS!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow KT - i wana live in your house. So far we've made a back gate, built an internal door frame and hung a door to make an entrance hall, taken the fireplace in the living room back to the brick and had a new brick arch put in there as when we took the plaster off it became apparent that the bodjers had been at that too and put in a wood burning stove and apart from that we've ripped things up and out but that's all so no nice rooms at all! Everything we look at seems to be in such a state. When we lifted the carpet (my idea of a quick job!) to sand the floor boards we found they were rotten, some were missing and the hole filled in with concrete and the joists were rotten and the sleeper walls were rotten and no ventalation so we had to replace all of that and we do it ourselves so it takes a long time, hence the walking around on bare earth for a while and then dh and hte neighbour had to dig down the side alley as the level outside was higher than the floor level inside and re do the drainage...it goes on and on and all big jobs! We'll be living like this for the next year or so i should think whilst we pay off some debts (we have a classic boat too that costs loads) and then hopefully we'll be able to get on and make it nice. My kitchen is teeny tiny...we did put a kickboard heater in there this weekend as there is no heating in that room at all so it gets very cold.
Emma, I wouldn't ideally being doing it all whilst going through tx but at my age I can't wait for the house to get done first!

I have cataloges and magazines and when it gets too much I look at all the nice pictures and pretend it's my house and imagine how it will be when finished. 

Ho hum, sad person that I am!

just got the call that fil will be having his quadruple by pass tomorrow so I'll be off tomorrow in London with mil. Shame I haven't really got a lot done today isn't it...won't be able to do anything tomorrow now either...Ooops!

Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks wildcat your so clever! I bet he did make 'clacker' up   is it a gas hob you are buying? we need to replace our halogen one but they are really expensive, the nice ones anyway! I bet when I was 21 I wouldnt ever have dreamt that I would refer to a hob as "nice"   thats quite sad!

Minow   for FIL tommorow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- yeah I know that's why I was wondering what had happened. Barney in particular. I hope everything went well and she's judt taking it easy.

Wildcat- If ou don't have much luck at Comet in Reading you can try B&Q. I remember seeing some in there when I was looking for stuff. They do tend to be a little bit on the pricey side for appliances but have a look you never know.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly have you got a Costco and Makro card as they have hobs in there and they are really quite cheap and they are in reading

Minow I know exactly where you are coming from we were so skint after buying the place we couldnt afford to do anything for 2 1/2 years but luckily I have had 6 good business months so rather than getting used to the money as no doubt the next 6 months wont be as good we have thrown the money at the house so hopefully fingers crossed we will be finished by easter and then we can sell and move before our little baby arrives that this tx is about to give us      

Did you all know CHRISTMAS DAY IS 8 WEEKS TODAY !!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No thanks for that!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Girls

Hope everyone is well today

Ktx, love the kitchen, would love to have a kitchen that big, mine is like a shoe box  

Emma, hope the jabs are going ok  

Widcat, glad the bleeding has subsided 

Hope everyone else has had a good day, sorry but have not read all the message as you girlies have been busy today.

Luv Myra


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

You are all sweet for thinking of me and my scan today - sorry to keep you in suspence! I didn't get the news this morning I was hoping for i'm afraid. E/C will definately NOT be on Wednedsay. My naughty follies are being lazy and not growing  . Only 2 today were of a good size (over 15) and the rest were still between 10 - 12. Therefore I am on 150 of Menopur tonight and tomorrow and back in for a scan on Wednesday. So I need lots of   for a growth spurt.

It is lovely to have my brother home and you were right that I was not around over the weekend as was busy catching up with him. I have had a skim of the pages and sorry if I miss anything out that is important

*Barney* - I have been thinking of you today and hope that everything has gone well. I look forward to hearing your news on all those lovely eggs and hope they get "jiggy" tonight !
*Steffan* - So sorry to hear your news. We all feel for you and Sending you a hug 
*Alisha* - Congrats on being PUPO! The picture of your embroyos is cool! I hope you are getting lots of rest and being well looked after. Lots of postive thinking  
*I Wish* - Good luck Stimming
*Emma* - Hope your first D/R jab goes well tonight. Yeah you are back on the roller coaster!
*Citygirl * - Welcome and I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you
*Deb * - I am so pleased that the scan showed that everything is in its right place. You must be so happy.
*Cheesy* - I hope your progress scan goes well tomorrow.
*Minnow* - I hope that everything goes well with your FIL operation tomorrow. 
*Ali * - I loved the haloween costume. You look fab!
*Kate* - your kitchen looks absolutely amazing!

Hello to NVH, Wildcats, Gill, Sarah, Sho, Myra and all you other lovely ladies.

Jules xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh never mind Jules   Maybe the slower growth will mean bette quality  

Fingers crossed you get the news you want when you go in on Wednesday


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Jules

Keep thinking positive, i am sure they will all be lovely and big by Wednesday, i am sure having your brother over will give you postive vibes, thinking of you 

Luv Myra


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Sho and Myra  

Off to do my jab now.

Julesxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well feeling really low today, my colleague had her 20 week scan and she is having a girl, really pleased for her but she was showing us the scan pictures today, they were all saying oh it will be you next, they seem to think that having IVF gives a guaranteed baby, i tried to explain that there are no guarantees but they kept telling me i was being negative, how do you tell people about the realities when they just wont listen.

Oh well, must stay positive

Hugs


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

AH!! Myra. I've been there love.   I bet we all have in fact. DOn't feel bad about feeling bad. I openly admit to feeling jealous and envious when I hear people are pregnant. I think it is only natural. 
I have a friend who is the same as well and seems to think that IVF gurantees you a baby. I haven't bothered telling her anything about the last two cycles. She even said to me once, "don't have  aboy, I'm sick of boys". Bloody hell. I'd kill to have an haemaphrodite! I don;t care what it is   

Like I say, don;t feel bad about the way you feel. You can't help it. Nowadays I make a joke of it. If I hear that someone is pregnant and see someones scan or whatever, I wait til I'm on m own and say, "of course your pregnant. Isn't everybody!" I revel in my bitterness it makes me feel better     I'm joking but you know what I mean


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you Sho  

What would i do without all you girlies, luv you all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ITs the understanding that helps. I think that I have made myself feel worse in the past, by pretending that I'm ok with things. I admit I'm gutted that my 20 year old neice is pregnant now, and that my closest friend is trying and will probably get pregnant very soon and that my other friend got pregnant at 17 and claims that she dislikes children and thinks I should count my blessing that I'm not a mother! I'm not ok with it...at all. I take pleasure in mentally cursing the situation that I'm in and being sarcastic in my head.

Unfortunately for us women will continue to get pregnant naturally and that is a part of life but I don't see why I shold be happy about it. And if you feel gutted, feel gutted and you'll get over it quicker. x


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi girls. what a busy thread, but at last glad that someone feels like me!! My DH sometimes tells me I shuld be more positive when I hear people are preggers but all I want to do is go an shout into my pillow !! I think I can now make piece with the fact that I am not happy and I dont have to fall over myself to say otherwise.

Good luck to all the girls in the middle of their cycles - thinking of you ..  

Bo x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72627.0


----------

